# ارجو تفسير هذه الاية



## مريم البتولـ (7 يناير 2010)

( 1 ) جاء في إنجيل يوحنا [ 17 : 3 ] أن المسيح عليه السلام توجه ببصره نحو السماء قائلاً لله : (( وهذه الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته . ))

ان غيرنا مكان الكلمات وجعلناها هكذا

(انت الاله الحقيقى ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته وحدك)

هنا العطف يدل على المغايرة فالاله الحقيقى هنا فى هذه الاية غير المسيح

والهاء فى كلمة (ارسلته )والكاف فى كلمة (وحدك ) تعود على  الاله الحقيقى

وانا الآن محتارة ان كان لديكم تفسير باللغة اوضح من تفسيرى 
فانا بالنتظار


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> ( 1 ) جاء في إنجيل يوحنا [ 17 : 3 ] أن المسيح عليه السلام توجه ببصره نحو السماء قائلاً لله : (( وهذه الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته . ))
> 
> ان غيرنا مكان الكلمات وجعلناها هكذا
> 
> ...





*سوف تبقى محتارة طالما تتهربى من الإجابة

نكرر للمرة الرابعة
*

*الآن اصبحتى تتكلمى بدون ادلة نهائيا*

* اكرر مداخلتى*​ 

*منتظر الإجابة على سؤالى حتى تثبتى انك هنا للنقاش وللوصول للحقيقة وليس للمجادلة الغير مفيدة*


* هنا عرف الواو للعطف ، لعطف جملة " يسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته " على جملة " أنت الإله الحقيقي " *
*  اى ان لغويا تصبح*

*  انت الإله الحقيقى ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته وحدك *

*  والمغايرة هنا مغايرة اقنومية !*

*  واطلب منك تفسيرا لإنقطاع الجملة هنا*

* وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته ، مـــــالــــه ؟؟*


*نكرر حتى لا نطيل فى هذة النقطة
حرف الواو يدل على امرين هما : 
*

*عطف جملة على جملة*
*المغايرة بين الجملتين
*
*
المغايرة تمت بالفعل فالمسيح ( الإبن ) ليس هو ( الآب ) ولكنهم متساوون فى الجوهر !
العطف تم فى ان الإله الحقيقى هو وحده الله الآب ( الراسل ) والله الإبن ( المُرسل من الآب ) !*​


----------



## fredyyy (8 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> ( 1 ) جاء في إنجيل يوحنا [ 17 : 3 ] أن المسيح عليه السلام توجه ببصره نحو السماء قائلاً لله : (( وهذه الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته . ))
> *ان غيرنا مكان الكلمات وجعلناها هكذا*
> (انت الاله الحقيقى ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته وحدك)
> هنا العطف يدل على المغايرة فالاله الحقيقى هنا فى هذه الاية غير المسيح
> ...


 

*الأخت مريم *

*قوانين اللغلة لا ُتخضِع الله لها *

*أنتِ هنا تفسيري الفكر المسيحي *

*عفواً هنا تسألي عن المسيحية فقط وليس لكِ أن تبدلي الكلمات *

*فقط إسألي عن معنى النص *


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يناير 2010)

*اخى الحبيب فريدى ، حتى اللغة ، تقول ما نقله بالتمام ولذلك هى تتهرب للمرة الرابعة ، ولكن عذرا ، لن اسمح بالتهرب !*

*تريدى الكتاب المقدس فقط ! اهلا وسهلا !*
*تريديه ومعه اللغة فقط ، اهلا وسهلا !*
*تريدى اللغة فقط ، اهلا وسهلا !*

*تعددت الطرق والنتيجة واحدة ( المسيح هو الله ) !*
​


----------



## My Rock (8 يناير 2010)

الأخت مريم البتولـ
هل تُريدين معرفة طبيعة الله من خلال اللغة ام من خلال الإعلانات؟
لا تستطيعين تطبيق قوانين اللغة العربية على الكتاب المقدس لانه لم يُكتب اللغة العربية. ما كُتب بين ايدينا هو ترجمة عن الأصول العبرية و اليونانية
فهمتي حاجة؟


----------



## My Rock (8 يناير 2010)

تفسير النص الكريم (وباقي الإصحاح) اعلاه تجديه على الرابط التالي: http://www.arabchurch.com/newtestament_tafser/john17.htm


----------



## fredyyy (8 يناير 2010)

My Rock قال:


> تفسير النص الكريم (وباقي الإصحاح) اعلاه تجديه على الرابط التالي: http://www.arabchurch.com/newtestament_tafser/john17.htm


 


*شكرًا أخي الكريم / My Rock*

*على الرابط *


----------



## مريم البتولـ (8 يناير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *سوف تبقى محتارة طالما تتهربى من الإجابة
> 
> نكرر للمرة الرابعة
> *
> ...



اولا هل استفسر من فعلك انك تستطيع فى الانجيل ان تغير مكان الكلمات ؟؟؟
اليس ذلك يسمى تحريفا لانك اعتبرت نفسك ستضح الكلمة فى موضع خير من الموضع الذى وضعه الله سبحانه وتعالى فيه

ثم حتى ما انت قلته فيه خطأ لم تدركه 
(انت الاله الحقيقى ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته وحدك)
(الاله الحقيقى ويسوع المسيح) تدل على انهما مختلفين بالكلية
الاله الحقيقى(واحد)   ....................يسوع المسيح (واحد آخر مختلف تماما _لا يتشابه فى جوهر  ولا فى مظهر_)
لو قلنا ان الضمائر هنا تعود على (الاله الحقيقى) اذن فهو الذى ارسل عيسى
اما العكس فغير معقول ابدا بل وغير مقبول فى اى ديانه
اذن فالضمائر حتما تعود على (الاله الحقيقى)
كل ذلك فى الاية التى انت شكلتها بيدك
لكن الاية الحقيقية ظاهرة جدا لغويا


----------



## مريم البتولـ (8 يناير 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *الأخت مريم *
> 
> *قوانين اللغلة لا ُتخضِع الله لها *
> 
> ...



اللغة العربية بقواعدها النحوية تعتبر علم
والله سبحانه وتعالى علام الغيوب
والحكمة تقتضى ان يظهر الله لنا مراده بأدلة ..لكى تقتنع به قلوبنا قبل عقولنا


----------



## مريم البتولـ (8 يناير 2010)

my rock قال:


> الأخت مريم البتولـ
> هل تُريدين معرفة طبيعة الله من خلال اللغة ام من خلال الإعلانات؟
> لا تستطيعين تطبيق قوانين اللغة العربية على الكتاب المقدس لانه لم يُكتب اللغة العربية. ما كُتب بين ايدينا هو ترجمة عن الأصول العبرية و اليونانية
> فهمتي حاجة؟



ان كانت هذه هى ترجمتها الصحيحة اذن فلا تناقض بين اللغة العربية او الاصول العبرية واليونانية 

وان كان هناك تناقض فهذا غير معقول لاننا بهذه الطريقة لن نصدق الانجيل لانه مترجم بترجمة غير صحيحة
وانا لا اعتقد ذلك فانا ارى المعانى واضحة فمن ترجمها ترجمها وهو واثق انها ترجمة صحيحة

اذن تنطبق عليها اصول اللغة البسيطة والغير معقدة

وفى الرابط  وجدتكم تحكمتم فى الاية باللغة العربية من جهة الفهم
وهذا يدل على صحة ما قلت انكم تعاملون الآيات معاملة اللغة العربية

وهذا اقتبسته من الرابط الذى اعطيتنيه


> "لكي يعرفوك، ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته، الإله الحقيقي وحده".



(لكى يعرفوك ويسوع المسيح) ما زالت التفرقة موجودة
 فان (الكاف) تعود على شئ مختلف تماما عن المسيح 
اذن لو كان المسيح هو الاله وهناك من ارسله ...فمن هو ؟؟
انا لا اعتقد ان هذا السؤال مقبول عندكم وهو ايضا غير مقبول عندنا

اذن فلتبقى الآية على ما هى عليه
(لكى يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقى وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته )
وهى ظاهرة جدا

وما زلت استفسر  عنها ربما عندكم ما ينافى قولى بالدليل


----------



## انت الفادي (8 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> اولا هل استفسر من فعلك انك تستطيع فى الانجيل ان تغير مكان الكلمات ؟؟؟
> اليس ذلك يسمى تحريفا لانك اعتبرت نفسك ستضح الكلمة فى موضع خير من الموضع الذى وضعه الله سبحانه وتعالى فيه
> 
> ثم حتى ما انت قلته فيه خطأ لم تدركه
> ...


*عندما نريد ان نشرح نص فنحن نستعين لغويا بما يسهل فهم هذا الشرح و يقربه الي ذهن ملقي السؤال..
فهذا ليس بتحريف اختي ( لا تدعي امنياتك تؤثر علي مسار حياتك)
انت افترضتي جملة معينة وهي:
انت الاله الحقيقي و يسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته وحدك..
واو العطف هنا تعود علي ماذا؟؟؟؟؟
تعود علي كلمة الاله الحقيقي..
من هو الاله الحقيقي؟؟؟؟؟
انت ( الاب) و يسوع المسيح (الابن) 
اذن فمن هو الاله الحقيقي؟؟؟ هو الاب و الابن.. او الله و السيد المسيح..
ثم يأتي الجزء الثاني من الجملة و هو:
الذي ارسلته وحدك..
فهنا كلمة وحدك هذه لا تعني انفصال الاول عن الثاني كما تفضلت حضرتك بل تعني ان الارسالية تمت من الاب فقط 
فعندما اقول انا استرسلت في افكاري وحدي.. فهذا يعني ان الاسترسال تم مني انا فقط و لم يتم من شخص اخر.. 
و بالطبع افكاري هي افكاري اي ليست شئ اخر او كائن اخر سواي انا..
مثال توضيحي:
انا اكتب رسالة الي مدير شركة و اقول فيها:
السيد المدير..
اقدم لسيادتكم نفسي انا المهندس و المصمم للبناية الجديدة في الشركة و اطلب كذا و كذا و كذا..

ماذا فهمتي من هذا المثال بالاعلي؟؟؟
المهندس هو انسان واحد.. فهو المهندس و المصمم في نفس الوقت...
هل اصبح المهندس هنا مختلفا عن المصمم بواو العطف؟؟؟
هل اصبح لدينا شخصين مختلفين؟؟ ام هو هو نفس الشخص؟؟


نعود اذن الي النص الاول:
رجاء اطردي من فكرك ما تعلمتيه مسبقا من الديانات الاخري عن ان المسيحيين يؤمنون بثلاث الهة 
نحن نؤمن باله واحد فقط و هذا الاله هو الاب و الابن و الروح القدس..
حيث ان الاب هو الوجود الالهي في حد ذاته.. الابن هو نفس الاله ظاهر في الجسد و الروح القدس وهو روح الله الاب.

فأنت مثلا اخت مريم انسانة لك جسد و روح و عقل..
عندما اقول: عقلك متفتح... ( ها انا اخاطب علقك فقط) هل هذا يجعل من عقلك شخصية مختلفة عنك؟؟ ام انا ماذلت اخاطب مريم؟؟؟
و اذا قلت جسدك رياضي... فهل انا اتكلم عن جسدك ام عن شخص اخر؟؟؟ 
عندما اقول روحك طيبة.. فهل انا اتكلم عنك و ام اتكلم عن شخصية اخري؟؟
بأختصار...
حاولي ان تجمعي ولا تفرقي..
عندما تفكري في الثالوث حاولي ان توحدي و لا تعددي..
اي فكري و ضعي في عقلك فكرة الاله الواحد.. ثلاثي الاقانيم..
كما انت انسانة لك ايضا ثلاث مكونات (عقل و روح و جسد)
فأنت انسان واحد و ليس ثلاث..
انسي نهائيا فكرة وجود ثلاث الهة هذه و فكري في اله واحد فقط.. تأملي نفسك اولا و توحد مكوناتك الثلاثة في كيان واحد و هو انت. 
*


----------



## alaakamel30 (8 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> ان كانت هذه هى ترجمتها الصحيحة اذن فلا تناقض بين اللغة العربية او الاصول العبرية واليونانية
> 
> وان كان هناك تناقض فهذا غير معقول لاننا بهذه الطريقة لن نصدق الانجيل لانه مترجم بترجمة غير صحيحة
> وانا لا اعتقد ذلك فانا ارى المعانى واضحة فمن ترجمها ترجمها وهو واثق انها ترجمة صحيحة
> ...


 
انا استطيع ان اوافقك الرأى اذا كنت تملكين الشجاعة للاعتراف باشكالية الاية 35 من سورة التوبة وهى تحمل نفس الاشكالية التى تهاجمين بها آية الكتاب المقدس
(30) اتَّخَذُوا أَحْبَارَهُمْ وَرُهْبَانَهُمْ أَرْبَابًا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَالْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَمَا أُمِرُوا إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُوا إِلَهًا وَاحِدًا لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ سُبْحَانَهُ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ .
 انظرى حرف العطف بين الله والمسيح والايه وفقا لحرف العطف تقول ان الناس اتخذوا الاحبار والرهبان اربابا  ولم يأخذوا الله والمسيح فهل تعترفين بهذة الاشكالية ان الله والمسيح هم الارباب الحق فى هذة الاية القرآنية؟؟؟!!!!


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يناير 2010)

*الاخت مريم

الاخوة جاوبوكى كويس اوى 

لكن انتى مش عايزة تفهمى انتى جاية بفكرة معينة وعايزة تفرضيها

ولا تقتنعنى باى شئ غيره

زى ما اتهربتى امبارح من الرد على الايات اللى انا كتبتها

وتراوغى وتتهربى حتى غلق الموضوع

انا مش هرد على الموضوع لان الاوة 

ردوا بما فيه الكفاية

ربنا ينور العقول*​


----------



## مريم البتولـ (8 يناير 2010)

انت الفادي قال:


> *عندما نريد ان نشرح نص فنحن نستعين لغويا بما يسهل فهم هذا الشرح و يقربه الي ذهن ملقي السؤال..
> فهذا ليس بتحريف اختي ( لا تدعي امنياتك تؤثر علي مسار حياتك)
> انت افترضتي جملة معينة وهي:
> انت الاله الحقيقي و يسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته وحدك..
> ...



( 1 ) جاء في إنجيل يوحنا [ 17 : 3 ] أن المسيح عليه السلام توجه ببصره نحو السماء قائلاً لله : (( وهذه الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته . ))

اولا تفسيرها واضح فحكمة الله فى وضع كلمة (وحدك) فى هذا المكان اكبر بالتأكيد من حكمة البشر
ولو كنتم تقولون ان ذلك لن يغير فى المعنى فلنجعلها كما هى ما دامت كذلك

والمعنى ان هناك تغاير بين الاله الحقيقى ويسوع المسيح
اذن من هنا نستنتج ان هناك تغاير بين (الاب) و(الابن)
وايضا توجد دلالة على ان المسيح (ما دام هو القائل لهذه الجملة) لم يكن يكلم نفسه 
لانه قال(انت) ولم يسكت عند هذا بل وضح بأن يسوع المسيح(نفسه) مرسل من عند الاله الحقيقى ليس هو المتجسد 

" كلمهم قائلاً: دفع إلي كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض، فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن وروح القدس، وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به. وها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر. آمين" (متى 28/ 18-20)

اولا الكلمات هنا واضحة (الاب) ليس عمل بل هو اله كما فسرت انت
وكذلك الابن وكذلك روح القدس
وهذا هو الدليل لزيادة التأكيد

(وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ابْنَ اللهِ قَدْ جَاءَ وَأَعْطَانَا بَصِيرَةً لِنَعْرِفَ الْحَقَّ. وَنَحْنُ فِي الْحَقِّ فِي ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. هَذَا هُوَ الإِلَهُ الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ)
(1 يوحنا 1: 20)
هنا يوجد تغاير بين الاب والابن بالعطف

اذن فان الثلاثة مختلفين عن بعض فلا يمكن ان يكون الله(سبحانه سبحانه) واحد به ثلاث آحاد فكلهم عندكم آلهة
وهذا ايضا يتنافى مع قولكم ان الله واحد احد 

اما عن المثال بالعمل ..فهذا لا شئ فيه فمن الممكن ان يعمل الشخص الواحد بعدة اعمال
لكن لا يمكن ان يكون فى الرجل الواحد ثلاث انفس
فضلا عن الرب جل جلاله وهو سبحانه نفى عن نفسه ان يكون الا واحد بل هو واحد احد
واحد تدل على نفسه(الله سبحانه وتعالى) احد (اى لا يوجد فيه عدة آحاد)
وهذا عندكم كما هو عندنا

انتظر تفسير وارجو ان يكون مقنعا ..


----------



## مريم البتولـ (8 يناير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *الاخت مريم
> 
> الاخوة جاوبوكى كويس اوى
> 
> ...



اولا انا عندى اخوة كثر
وامبارح انا كنت قاعدة على النت كتير وهما كانوا بيطالبونى انى اقوم من على النت ..دا اول سبب خلانى اقوم
السبب الثانى لما لقيتك مردتيش على سؤالى شكيت ..فقلت اقفل المنتدى لانه خلاص مفيش رد

ولما لقيت ردك حبيت امرره على العقل والمنطق (الكل لازم يعمل كدا وانتو برضو بتعملو كدا مع القرآن )ودا مش غلط
وانا الآن استفسر بالمنطق واقسم بالله العلى العظيم لو لقيت ان كلامكم صح هقوليلكم من غير اى تردد
لان يعلم ربى انى عايزة اوضح لنفسى الحق اكثر واكثر

والموضوع قفله المدير والسبب موجود فى الموضوع نفسه
وانا مكنتش بتهرب لانى اول ما لقيت الجهاز فاضى رجعت تانى ارد عليكم 
ولو رجعتى للموضوع وشفتى ردودى هتتأكدى انى مكنتش بتهرب


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (8 يناير 2010)

أختي مريم ...
أهلا وسهلا بك مرة أخرى اختا وصديقة مهما كان مبتغاكي فالله وحده يعرفه ...
اختي نحن لا نؤمن بثلاثة ألهة حشاه ربي ان يكن له شريكا ...
الكتاب المقدس -بعهديه- واضح جدا بأن الله واحد احد ...
يجب ان تنسي ما قرأتيه من افكار عكس المسيح له المجد اولا ومن ثم تأتي لتناقشينا بالمنطق والعقل ..
هل يوجد مسيحي يقول لكي بأنه يؤمن بثلاثة أله ؟؟ هذه فكرة القرأن فقط عزيزتي ولأنك مؤمنة بأن هذا الكتاب سمواي لن تسطيعين ان تنفي قوله..
واكرر لكي يجب ان تنسي ذلك لكي تسمحي لنفسك بفهم الأية التي تردين فهمها ...
المسيح اطلق على نفسه ابن الله لماذا ؟؟
لأنه من الله جزء لا يتجزء اكرر لا يتجزء ...
عندما اقول (كلمة مريم ومريم التي ارسلتها وحدها هي الكلمة الصحيحة) ماذا اقصد ؟؟
يا اختي بالله في الدنيا مايزيد عن 2 مليار مؤمن مسيحي اسأليهم واحد واحد (كم عدد الألهة التي تعبد)
السؤال نفسه يستنكره العقل يا اختي بكل تأكيد الله واحد ...
اسأل الله لكي الخلاص من سلطان ابليس ...


----------



## مريم البتولـ (8 يناير 2010)

ex-moslim قال:


> أختي مريم ...
> أهلا وسهلا بك مرة أخرى اختا وصديقة مهما كان مبتغاكي فالله وحده يعرفه ...
> اختي نحن لا نؤمن بثلاثة ألهة حشاه ربي ان يكن له شريكا ...
> الكتاب المقدس -بعهديه- واضح جدا بأن الله واحد احد ...
> ...



عقيدة التثليث 
تعنى ان الله هو (الاب) واحد به اثنين (الابن وروح القدس )
فعندكم ثلاثة آلهة(ابن والاب والروح القدس بنص الآية) قلتم بأنها تجتمع فى ذات الله  _وهذا ما يحاولوا ان يفهمونيه _...ومن الايات نعرف بان الله نفسه واحد من هؤلاء الثلاث وهو (الاب)
(وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ابْنَ اللهِ قَدْ جَاءَ وَأَعْطَانَا بَصِيرَةً لِنَعْرِفَ الْحَقَّ. وَنَحْنُ فِي الْحَقِّ فِي ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. هَذَا هُوَ الإِلَهُ الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ)
(1 يوحنا 1: 20) وهنا دليل ان الاب غير الابن بالعطف
اذن يعنى ذلك ان الله ثالث ثلاثة عندكم (اى ان الله واحد من ثلاثة) اى ان الله هو واحد من هؤلاء(الاب والابن والروح القدس)
وهذه عقيدة التثليث 
التى تتنافى مع قوله تعالى (واحد احد) اى انه واحد لا تجتمع فيه اى آلهة اخرى فهو واحد من احد

ان كان لديك تفسير آخر فانا انتظر


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (8 يناير 2010)

فَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ فِي السَّمَاءِ هُمْ ثَلاَثَةٌ: الآبُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ، وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ. وَهَؤُلاَءِ الثَّلاَثَةُ هُمْ وَاحِدٌ. 
8 وَالَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ هُمْ ثَلاَثَةٌ: الرُّوحُ، وَالْمَاءُ، وَالدَّمُ. وَالثَّلاَثَةُ هُمْ فِي الْوَاحِدِ.


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (8 يناير 2010)

وانتي ايضا يا اختي ثلاثة ايضا ...


----------



## مريم البتولـ (8 يناير 2010)

ex-moslim قال:


> فَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ فِي السَّمَاءِ هُمْ ثَلاَثَةٌ: الآبُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ، وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ. وَهَؤُلاَءِ الثَّلاَثَةُ هُمْ وَاحِدٌ.
> 8 وَالَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ هُمْ ثَلاَثَةٌ: الرُّوحُ، وَالْمَاءُ، وَالدَّمُ. وَالثَّلاَثَةُ هُمْ فِي الْوَاحِدِ.



الثلاثة هم واحد
من هو الواحد


----------



## يا هادى (8 يناير 2010)

> فَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ فِي السَّمَاءِ هُمْ ثَلاَثَةٌ: الآبُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ، وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ. وَهَؤُلاَءِ الثَّلاَثَةُ هُمْ وَاحِدٌ


. 


تقدر تناقشى فى وجود هذا النص من عدمه؟


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (8 يناير 2010)

يا اختي الله يريد شرح ذاته لنا ...
وان استمريتي في العند الواضح لن تدعي لنفسه فرصة الفهم 

مســـــــتـــــــــحــــــــــيل ان تثبتي ان المسيحية ثلاثة ألهة 
الأب هو الكياااان
الإبن الكلمة (العقل)
الروح هي الروح 

الكيان + العقل+الروح = الله 
لا يمكن ان نفرق الله عن عقله وروحه


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (8 يناير 2010)

الواحد هو الله لا اله غيره ...


----------



## مريم البتولـ (8 يناير 2010)

ان كنت ستقول ان الواحد الله
اذن هذا دليل على ان الله هو الأب
وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ابْنَ اللهِ قَدْ جَاءَ وَأَعْطَانَا بَصِيرَةً لِنَعْرِفَ الْحَقَّ. وَنَحْنُ فِي الْحَقِّ فِي ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. هَذَا هُوَ الإِلَهُ الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ)
(1 يوحنا 1: 20) 

فَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ فِي السَّمَاءِ هُمْ ثَلاَثَةٌ: الآبُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ، وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ. وَهَؤُلاَءِ الثَّلاَثَةُ هُمْ وَاحِدٌ. 
الكلمة هو عيسى خو الابن
والاب هو الله هو الواحد
وروح القدس

اذن الله واحد من هؤلاء الثلاثة اى ثالث ثلاثة
الا توافقنى


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (8 يناير 2010)

الإنسان ايضا ثلاث يا اخي 
جسد وعقل وروح


----------



## مريم البتولـ (8 يناير 2010)

ex-moslim قال:


> يا اختي الله يريد شرح ذاته لنا ...
> وان استمريتي في العند الواضح لن تدعي لنفسه فرصة الفهم
> 
> مســـــــتـــــــــحــــــــــيل ان تثبتي ان المسيحية ثلاثة ألهة
> ...



اين دليلك ؟؟؟
انا لدى دليل ان الله هو الاب وان المسيح هو الابن وان الروح القدس اله
من كتابكم
(وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ابْنَ اللهِ قَدْ جَاءَ وَأَعْطَانَا بَصِيرَةً لِنَعْرِفَ الْحَقَّ. وَنَحْنُ فِي الْحَقِّ فِي ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. هَذَا هُوَ الإِلَهُ الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ)
(1 يوحنا 1: 20
والواو تلزم التغاير 
الاب هنا هو الله
والابن هو عيسى

الا توافقنى ؟؟؟


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (8 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> ان كنت ستقول ان الواحد الله
> اذن هذا دليل على ان الله هو الأب
> وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ابْنَ اللهِ قَدْ جَاءَ وَأَعْطَانَا بَصِيرَةً لِنَعْرِفَ الْحَقَّ. وَنَحْنُ فِي الْحَقِّ فِي ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. هَذَا هُوَ الإِلَهُ الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ)
> (1 يوحنا 1: 20)
> ...


 
هذا تلك تعود على المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد
الله نفسه ظهر في الجسد
وليس واحد اخر ...

الله ليس واحد من هؤلاء الثلاثة 
الله الثلاثة معا لأن تـــــاني 
الكيان + العقل + الروح = الله
الجسد + العقل + الروح = الإنسان


----------



## مريم البتولـ (8 يناير 2010)

ex-moslim قال:


> الإنسان ايضا ثلاث يا اخي
> جسد وعقل وروح



نعم جسد وعقل وروح 
لكن مش انسان وانسان وانسان !!

وانا كتبت لك دليلى ان الابن والاب والروح القدس كلهم آلهة


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (8 يناير 2010)

الأب + الإبن + الروح القدس = الله


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (8 يناير 2010)

*ان كنت ستقول ان الواحد الله
اذن هذا دليل على ان الله هو الأب
وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ابْنَ اللهِ قَدْ جَاءَ وَأَعْطَانَا بَصِيرَةً لِنَعْرِفَ الْحَقَّ. وَنَحْنُ فِي الْحَقِّ فِي ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. هَذَا هُوَ الإِلَهُ الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ)
(1 يوحنا 1: 20) *

أرجوك أين الدليل ان هناك ثلاثة الهة هنا ؟!!

اراكي تفسرين كما تشائين بل لا يمكن تفسيرها اصلا كما تشائين ..

انتي لا تسطيعين فهم المجاز في (إبن الله)
هذه مشكلتك لأنه مثل ( ابن مصر ) 
الأب و الإبن وااااااااااااحد


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (8 يناير 2010)

انا لا اعلم كيف تنافشين انتي تريدين اثبات لنفسك انهم ثلاثة ألهة بينما النص الإنجيلي يقول بصريح العبارة 

فَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ فِي السَّمَاءِ هُمْ ثَلاَثَةٌ: الآبُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ، وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ. وَهَؤُلاَءِ الثَّلاَثَةُ هُمْ وَاحِدٌ.


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (8 يناير 2010)

لا يمكنني ان ااتي بأية من القرأن وافسرها بمزاجي والزمك على تفسيري !!


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (8 يناير 2010)

الأب ارسل الإبن =  انسان ارسل كلمته


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (8 يناير 2010)

ارجو ان تدعي للمنطق فسحة لكي يتمكن علينا الحوار وعدم لوي الايات كما تشائين 
الله ينور على عقلك
اسف الله ينور عليكي لأن عقلك ليس انتي فتصبحين اثنين ...
ربنا واحد


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (8 يناير 2010)

انا أطالبك بدليل واحد فقط من كتابنا يقول بأننا مشركين وانه يوجد اكثر من خالق ..
وان لم تسطيعي ولن تسطيعي سوف أأتيكي بأية من كتابك تدل على انكم مشركين ما رأيك؟؟


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (8 يناير 2010)

في انتظارك يا اختي ..
ارجوا ان تكوني ممن يبحثون عن الحق بصدق وبعدل
وتأكدتي ان كنتي كذلك ان الله سوف يظهر لك الحق حق والباطل باطل 
والله قادر على كل شيء


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يناير 2010)

> اولا هل استفسر من فعلك انك تستطيع فى الانجيل ان تغير مكان الكلمات ؟؟؟


*
من اين هذا ؟؟
ألم تتكلمى عن اللغة ؟
تحملى اثباتات اللغة العربية إن كنت تستطيعى !
*


> اليس ذلك يسمى تحريفا لانك اعتبرت نفسك ستضح الكلمة فى موضع خير من الموضع الذى وضعه الله سبحانه وتعالى فيه


*

هههههههه

لماذا تتراجعين عن قواعد اللغة ؟؟
*


> ثم حتى ما انت قلته فيه خطأ لم تدركه


*مستحيل !
انا لا اخطئ فى اى شئ قمت بالدراسة فيه !

طمأنى نفسك ، انا اعرف ماذا اقول !

*


> (الاله الحقيقى ويسوع المسيح) تدل على انهما مختلفين بالكلية


يبدو ان الأخت بحاجة الى كورس تركيز ثم كورس عربية !

*الا تعرفى ان هذة الجملة هى بعد استخدام حرف العطف " واو "  وليس قبلها !*
*اى ان حرف " الواو "هو الذى أدى الى توضيح ان الله الآب والله الإبن هم واحد !
*


> الاله الحقيقى(واحد)   ....................يسوع المسيح (واحد آخر مختلف تماما _لا يتشابه فى جوهر  ولا فى مظهر_)


*فى فيلم لمحمد هنيدى كان بيقول له " اراك توزع من مال امك " !

اى كلام لكى بعيد عن اللغة او بعيد عن الكتاب المقدس سوف اكتب خلفه
نو كومنت !

لأن تأليفك لا يأخذ منى سوى الإهمال

*


> لو قلنا ان الضمائر هنا تعود على (الاله الحقيقى) اذن فهو الذى ارسل عيسى


*مين قال اننا هانقول كدة ؟*


> اما العكس فغير معقول ابدا بل وغير مقبول *فى اى ديانه*


*
مقبول لغويا ولاهوتيا !
بلاش تأليف !
*


> لكن الاية الحقيقية ظاهرة جدا لغويا


*اكيد !*



> اللغة العربية بقواعدها النحوية تعتبر علم
> والله سبحانه وتعالى علام الغيوب
> والحكمة تقتضى ان يظهر الله لنا مراده بأدلة ..لكى تقتنع به قلوبنا قبل عقولنا


*إذا فعلينا الرجوع للأصول لأن اللغة العربية ركيكة الى حد كبير جدا !*


> ان كانت هذه هى ترجمتها الصحيحة اذن فلا تناقض بين اللغة العربية او الاصول العبرية واليونانية


*ما علاقة التناقض بالترجمات ؟؟*



> (لكى يعرفوك ويسوع المسيح) ما زالت التفرقة موجودة


*ههههههههه
واضح ان الأخت لا دراية لها بأى لغة !
هو انتى عايزة يخلط الإسمين ازاى !
يعنى عايزة يحط حروف الإسمين على بعض كدة*

*يعرفوك
+
يسوع المسيح
=
**ي**ي**ع**س**ر**و**ف**ع**و**ا**ك**ل**مسيح*
*
=
**ي**ي**ع**س**ر**و**ف**ع**و**ا**ك**ل**مسيح الإلة الحقيقى وحدك ؟؟*
*
عجبى !
احنا الآن بنتكلم على وحدانية الله الآب مع الإبن سواء فى اللغة او فى اللاهوت
لاحظى الفرق
بنقول انهم واحد
لكن الآب مش هو الإبن
!

*


> اذن لو كان المسيح هو الاله وهناك من ارسله ...فمن هو ؟؟


*الله الآب !*



> انا لا اعتقد ان هذا السؤال مقبول عندكم وهو ايضا غير مقبول عندنا


*هنا منتدى علمى وعقلى ولا هوتى فقبولك او عدمه لا يساوى شئ
المهم الأدلة او الإقناع العقلى !

*


> اذن فلتبقى الآية على ما هى عليه


*
كما تحبين 
فتعددت الأساليب والنتيجة واحدة
المسيح هو الله الإبن



الآن عليك ان تحددى 
هل تريد اللغة ام تريدين اللاهوت !
عن اى منهم تريدى الحديث !
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يناير 2010)

*رجاء من الأخوة الهدوء وعدم التشتيت !
رجاء محبة

منتظرك ايتها الأخت العزيزة !
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يناير 2010)

*الى ان تأتى الأخت العزيزة بكل الخير

و نعلم ان ابن الله قد جاء و اعطانا بصيرة لنعرف الحق و نحن في الحق في ابنه يسوع المسيح هذا هو الاله الحق و الحياة الابدية 
(1يو  5 :  20)*
*
الغريب اوى بقى اية ؟

ان 
الأية الأولى فى بشارة القديس يوحنا 
و الأية الثانية فى الرسالة الأولى للقديس يوحنا !*
*
نفس الشخص

تعددت الطرق والنتيجة واحدة !
( المسيح هو الله المتجسد )*​


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (8 يناير 2010)

متابع اخ ملوكا ...


----------



## !ابن الملك! (8 يناير 2010)

مسلم جرئ قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كيفك مريم البتول انت محقة في أن المسيح عيسى عليه السلام انه ليس اله بل نبي والله عز وجل هو الذي ارسله فقط كنبي وليس كما تدعون انه ابن الله
> وأنا أقول لكي انت ذكية جدا جدا لانكي فهمتي الحقيقة


 عزيزى هذا القسم .. للاسئلة عن المسيحية .. وانتظار الاجابة
اما عن الوهية المسيح ..ادخل هنا
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=111783


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يناير 2010)

*



			السلام عليكم 
كيفك مريم البتول انت محقة في أن المسيح عيسى عليه السلام انه ليس اله بل نبي والله عز وجل هو الذي ارسله فقط كنبي وليس كما تدعون انه ابن الله
وأنا أقول لكي انت ذكية جدا جدا لانكي فهمتي الحقيقة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ده على اساس ان ذكائك وصللك

ان مريم البتول دى مسيحية  ورينا هداها واقتنعت بان المسيح نبى*​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 يناير 2010)

*



			اولا انا عندى اخوة كثر
وامبارح انا كنت قاعدة على النت كتير وهما كانوا بيطالبونى انى اقوم من على النت ..دا اول سبب خلانى اقوم
السبب الثانى لما لقيتك مردتيش على سؤالى شكيت ..فقلت اقفل المنتدى لانه خلاص مفيش رد

ولما لقيت ردك حبيت امرره على العقل والمنطق (الكل لازم يعمل كدا وانتو برضو بتعملو كدا مع القرآن )ودا مش غلط
وانا الآن استفسر بالمنطق واقسم بالله العلى العظيم لو لقيت ان كلامكم صح هقوليلكم من غير اى تردد
لان يعلم ربى انى عايزة اوضح لنفسى الحق اكثر واكثر

والموضوع قفله المدير والسبب موجود فى الموضوع نفسه
وانا مكنتش بتهرب لانى اول ما لقيت الجهاز فاضى رجعت تانى ارد عليكم 
ولو رجعتى للموضوع وشفتى ردودى هتتأكدى انى مكنتش بتهرب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حبيبتى انا كتبتللك الايات وطلبت منك تعليق

قمتى قولتيلى مش هجاوبك غير لما تجاوبينى عن معنى الاية دى

(لكى يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقى وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته )

اللى جيتى وفتحتى ليها موضوع مخصوص

 قوانين القسم سؤال واحد فى الموضوع

لكن انتى حطتيها وطلبتى تفسيرها وسط الموضوع الاول

لو عايزة تثبتى عدم تهربك 

ايه رايك نفتح موضوع فيه الايات وتعلقى عليها كتكملة لموضوعك السابق

عايزة اعرف رايك من فضللك*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يناير 2010)

*ارجو المحافظة على الموضوع بدون تشتيت وتركه للحوار المخصص بالسؤال والإجابة لكى لا نتعدى حدود القسم 
رجاء من اخوكم الصغير
اسف
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (8 يناير 2010)

نبي و المسيحيين ادعوا انه ابن الله مش الانجيل ابدا ولا تلاميذ المسيح

ربنا يفتح عليكم ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (8 يناير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *ارجو المحافظة على الموضوع بدون تشتيت وتركه للحوار المخصص بالسؤال والإجابة لكى لا نتعدى حدود القسم *
> 
> *رجاء من اخوكم الصغير*
> *اسف*​


 
ماسكين روحنا بالعافيه بس عشان خاطرك يا مولكا بس

اكمل و استمر

سلام و نعمه


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> ماسكين روحنا بالعافيه بس عشان خاطرك يا مولكا بس
> 
> اكمل و استمر
> 
> سلام و نعمه




*شكرا لكى اختى العزيزة فأنا اصغركم واريد ان تحتملونى
فالحق واضح جدا
ومن يريد ان يقبل فليقبل

هناك قوم تحقق فيهم قول الكتاب عندما قالوا لله

فيقولون لله ابعد عنا و بمعرفة طرقك لا نـُسر 
(اي  21 :  14)
*​


----------



## راجيه رحمة ربها (8 يناير 2010)

ex-moslim قال:


> انا لا اعلم كيف تنافشين انتي تريدين اثبات لنفسك انهم ثلاثة ألهة بينما النص الإنجيلي يقول بصريح العبارة
> 
> فَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ فِي السَّمَاءِ هُمْ ثَلاَثَةٌ: الآبُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ، وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ. وَهَؤُلاَءِ الثَّلاَثَةُ هُمْ وَاحِدٌ.


 
ولماذا لم تاتي بالعدد المباشر الذي بعده في رسالة يوحنا الاولى الاصحاح الثامن لنفس العدد الذي طرحته 
" والذين يشهدون في الارض هم ثلاثة الروح والماء والدم والثلاثة هم في الواحد" 

فكيف يكون الثلاثه( هم) واحد والثلاثه (في) واحد في نفس الوقت هناك فرق؟؟؟
ثلاثة (هم) واحد معناها أنهم الثلاثة في نفس المستوى في كل شيء حتى في القوى والمكونات (مثال: الماء تتشكل الى ثلاثة أشكال السائل، الصلب والغاز، ولكنها لا تتأثر كيميائياُ فهي تحتوي على الهيدروجين والاوكسجين). أما الثلاثة في (واحد) فانها تشبه ثلاثة اخوان لهم نفس اسم العائلة، ولكنهم ثلاثة شخصيات!!
فما ردكم على ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هذه واحده

الثانيه في  انجيل يوحنا 1:1 " في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله" 
وفي العدد نفسه يقول "وكان الكلمة الله"
نحن المسلمون متفقون معكم في ان المسيح عيسى بن مريم عليه السلام هو كلمة الله 
فكيف يكون الله =المسيح ويكون المسيح عند الله في نفس الوقت؟؟؟؟؟

الثالثه : لقد ثبت في كتابكم المقدس ان المسيح عيسى بن مريم كان يصلي فلمن كان يصلي ؟؟؟ كان يصلي لنفسه؟؟؟؟
 " في ذلك الوقت اجاب يسوع وقال احمدك ايها الآب رب السماء والارض لانك اخفيت هذه عن الحكماء" متى 11:25 " ثم تقدم قليلا وخرّ على وجهه وكان يصلّي قائلا يا ابتاه ان امكن فلتعبر عني هذه الكاس .ولكن ليس كما اريد انا بل كما تريد انت" متى 26:39 " فمضى ايضا ثانية وصلّى قائلا يا ابتاه ان لم يمكن ان تعبر عني هذه الكاس الا ان اشربها فلتكن مشيئتك" متى 26:42 " وبعدما صرف الجموع صعد الى الجبل منفردا ليصلّي ولما صار المساء كان هناك وحده" متى 14:26 " وفي الصبح باكرا جدا قام وخرج ومضى الى موضع خلاء وكان يصلّي هناك" لوقا 1:35 " وبعدما ودعهم مضى الى الجبل ليصلّي" لوقا 6:46 " ولما اعتمد جميع الشعب اعتمد يسوع ايضا .واذ كان يصلّي انفتحت السماء" لوقا 3:21 " واما هو فكان يعتزل في البراري ويصلّي" لوقا 5:16 " وفي تلك الايام خرج الى الجبل ليصلّي .وقضى الليل كله في الصلاة لله" لوقا 6:12"


اريد اجابه على كل الاسئله سؤالا سؤالا؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## راجيه رحمة ربها (8 يناير 2010)

وقال يوحنا التلميذ 

- في كتاب رسائل التلاميذ المسمى بفراكسيس –

: ( يا أحبابي إياكم أن تؤمنوا بكل روح 

لكن ميزوا الأرواح التي من عند الله من غيرها 

واعلموا أن كل روح يؤمن بأن يسوع المسيح قد جاء فكان جسدانيا فهي من عند الله 

وكل روح لا تؤمن بأن يسوع المسيح جاء وكان جسدانيا فليست من عند الله 

بل من المسيح الكذاب الذي سمعتم به وهو الآن في العالم ) *

* انظر : رسالة يوحنا الأولى ، الإصحاح الرابع ، 1-3 ؛ والعهد الجديد : 328

قال هنا جسدانيا وليس الها ما ردكم على ذلك بدليل ؟؟؟؟


----------



## حمورابي (8 يناير 2010)

تحية
في الحقيقة انا غير متابع للموضوع من اوله ولكن شدني تعليق 
راجية رحمة ربها . 
عزيزي هل هذه فقط العائق امامك في المسيحية 
يعني 
هل بعد ألأجابة عليها سوف تؤمنين بالمسيح . 
أم هي فقط مشاركة وكما يعتقد ألأخوة المسلمين هي نقطة لكم 
 ويتوهمون انهم يريدون ان يخرجوا من ألأنجيل ان يسوع هو مجرد نبي فقط لا أكثر ولا أقل نبي كما كان ألأنبياء مثله . 
وأن أجبت على ألأسئلة هل سوف تؤمنين وتذهبين الى أقرب كنيسة في بلدك وتتعمدين 
. 
هل انت موافقة . 
انا الذي سوف أتكفل بالأجابة . على حسب ظروفي 
لو وعدتي او كما هو ظاهر ان هذه فقط العائق امام أيمانك بالمسيحية . أو بالحري نقلك من موقع سلفي . 

انا أنتظر


----------



## راجيه رحمة ربها (8 يناير 2010)

قال المسيح عليه السلام

" ينبغي أن أسير اليوم وغداً وما يليه، لأنه لا يمكن أن يهلك نبي خارجاً عن أورشليم. يا أورشليم يا أورشليم يا قاتلة الأنبياء وراجمة المرسلين" (لوقا 13/33-34).

 قال المسيح عليه السلام

" فكانوا يعثرون به.وأما يسوع فقال لهم: ليس نبي بلا كرامة إلا في وطنه وفي بيته" (متى 13/57)
قال المسيح عليه السلام
 " فلما رأى الناس الآية التي صنعها يسوع قالوا إن هذا هو بالحقيقة النبي الآتي إلى العالم" (يوحنا 6/14).
قال المسيح عليه السلام
" يسوع الناصري الذي كان إنساناً نبياً مقتدراً في الفعل والقول أمام الله وجميع الشعب. كيف أسلمه رؤساء الكهنة وحكامنا لقضاء الموت، وصلبوه. ونحن كنا نرجو أنه هو المزمع أن يفدي إسرائيل." (لوقا 24/19-21)
قال المسيح عليه السلام
"إني ذاهب إلى أبي وأبيكم وإلهي وإلهكم" (يوحنا 20/17)

ما ردكم على انه انسان نبيا بالدليل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يناير 2010)

*راجيه رحمة ربها

ارجو عدم التشتيت لو سمحتى فلن تغيرى من الحقيقة اى شئ !
تأكدى من هذا !*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (8 يناير 2010)

لازم نرد عليها برضه عشان احنا مش بنخاف صح ولا غلط

هيا بتشتت نرد و نفحم

سلام و نعمه


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يناير 2010)

*نرد ولا نشتت
رجاء محبة نرد فى موضوع تانى
*


----------



## fredyyy (8 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> لازم نرد عليها برضه عشان احنا مش بنخاف صح ولا غلط
> هيا بتشتت نرد و نفحم
> سلام و نعمه


 

*شكرًا أختنا / *truthseeker5

*على حماسك لكن النظام مطلوب *

*القفز من موضوع لآخر وصيغة العناد التي تتبعه العضوه /* راجية رحمة ربها 

*وإسلوب التشتيت المتعمد لا يصلح في القسم *

*الرجاء من كل الأعضاء مساعدتنا في إبقاء صورة المنتدى *

*محددة الهدف في كل موضوع *

*شكرًا لتجاوبكم *


----------



## مريم البتولـ (8 يناير 2010)

طيب حد يرد عليا انا

*(انت الاله الحقيقى وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته)*
*الاله الحقيقى يختلف بالكلية عن يسوع المسيح ...بسبب (واو) المغايرة*

*وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ابْنَ اللهِ قَدْ جَاءَ وَأَعْطَانَا بَصِيرَةً لِنَعْرِفَ الْحَقَّ. وَنَحْنُ فِي الْحَقِّ فِي ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. هَذَا هُوَ الإِلَهُ الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ)
(1 يوحنا 1: 20) *

ابن الله ...الله بالتأكيد هو الاله الحقيقى
ابنه هو يسوع المسيح..بنص الآية
وقد بينت ان الاله الحقيقى يختلف بالكلية عن يسوع المسيح

ومن هذا عرفت ان
الله هو(الاب) اله الحقيقى
يسوع المسيح هو(الابن) وبنص الاية الثانية هو اله
والروح القدس عرفت انها عندكم ايضا اله
 قاموس الكتاب المقدس:" ويعلمنا الكتاب المقدس بكل وضوح عن ذاتية الروح القدس، وعن ألوهيته، فنسب إليه أسماء الله كالحي، ونسب إليه الصفات الإلهية كالعلم، ونسب إليه الأعمال الإلهية كالخلق، ونسب إليه العبادة الواجبة لله، وحبلت السيدة العذراء بالمسيح عن طريق الروح القدس، ولما كتب الأنبياء والرسل أسفار الكتاب المقدس، كانوا مسوقين من الروح القدس، الذي أرشدهم فيما كتبوا، وعضدهم وحفظهم من الخطأ، وفتح بصائرهم في بعـض الحـالات ليكتبوا عـن أمور مستقبلة )

وبهذا جميعهم آلهة
(إصحاح 5 فقرة 7) " فإن الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة: الآب والكلمة والروح القدس، وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد " وقول بولس كما في رسالته إلى أهل كورنثوس (13/14):" نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح، ومحبة الله، وشركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم آمين ".
وهنا يزداد الوضوح
ان الله هو الاب
وان المسيح هو الابن
وان الروح القدس غيرهما (بسبب العطف)وهى اله كما فى قاموس الكتاب المقدس

وفى الآية كلمة (وهم واحد)
هل معنى ذلك ان الله جل وعلا هو( الاب(الله)مع الابن(يسوع-اله)مع الروح القدس(اله))
اذن كيف يكون الثلاثة هم الله
والله بذاته واحد منهم ؟؟

ارجوكم فسرولى 
انتظر ردكم ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يناير 2010)

*الأخت الفاضلة
تقدرى تردى على المشاركة ؟
ام تسعيدى نفس الكلام مرة أخرى ؟

لماذا تهابين من الحقيقة ؟
ارجو الرد على كلامك الذى فتحتيه ولن اغلقه !

منتظر ردك
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 يناير 2010)

*ملاحظة : اى محاولة تشتيت = هروبك من الرد وبالتالى من الحقيقة وهذا يعرض موضوعك للإغلاق و عضويتك للحذف !


*


----------



## alaakamel30 (8 يناير 2010)

لقد سألتك عن أية 35 بسورة التوبة وسألتك عن حرف العطف فيها والذى تتشبثين انت به فى سؤالك ولكنك لم تجيبى،اعتقد ان سؤالك ليس للنقاش بل نوع من العبثية او فرض لوجهة نظر معينة.
اما بخصوص كيف ان الثلاثة هم الله الواحد فلك فيها مثال:
الشمس  هى النجم التى ترينه فى وسط السماء،وهى الحرارة التى تشعرين بدفئها على جلدك،وهى النور التى تبصرينه نهارا.
 سلا يسوع المسيح اترك لك


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> طيب حد يرد عليا انا
> 
> *(انت الاله الحقيقى وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته)*
> *الاله الحقيقى يختلف بالكلية عن يسوع المسيح ...بسبب (واو) المغايرة*
> ...


 
الكتاب المقدس لم ينزل ( منجما ) مثل بعض الكتب 

لماذا لا تقرأي الاصحاح كله في سياقه الطبيعي ، وتضعي سؤالك مرة اخرى ، انا متأكد انك اذا قرأتي الاصحاح كاملا ستظهر لك كثيرا من الامور التي اخفاها عنك الموقع الاسلامي الذي تنقلي عنه .


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يناير 2010)

> *(انت الاله الحقيقى وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته)*


* هنا عرف الواو للعطف ، لعطف جملة " يسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته " على جملة " أنت الإله الحقيقي " *
*  اى ان لغويا تصبح*

*  انت الإله الحقيقى ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته وحدك *

*  والمغايرة هنا مغايرة اقنومية !*

*  واطلب منك تفسيرا لإنقطاع الجملة هنا*

* وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته ، مـــــالــــه ؟؟*


*نكرر حتى لا نطيل فى هذة النقطة
حرف الواو يدل على امرين هما : 
*

*عطف جملة على جملة*​
*المغايرة بين الجملتين
*​
*
** المغايرة تمت بالفعل فالمسيح ( الإبن ) ليس هو ( الآب ) ولكنهم متساوون فى الجوهر !*

* العطف تم فى ان الإله الحقيقى هو وحده الله الآب ( الراسل ) والله الإبن ( المُرسل من الآب ) !*



*ولكى نتأكد أكثر*

*وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ابْنَ اللهِ قَدْ جَاءَ وَأَعْطَانَا بَصِيرَةً لِنَعْرِفَ الْحَقَّ. وَنَحْنُ فِي الْحَقِّ فِي ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. هَذَا هُوَ الإِلَهُ الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ
(1 يوحنا 1: 20) 

*


> يسوع المسيح هو(الابن) وبنص الاية الثانية هو اله


*أشكرك على إعترافك بالحقيقة !*



> والروح القدس عرفت انها عندكم ايضا اله


*أشكرك على إعترافك بالحقيقة !

بقى شئ واحد 
ان اقول لكى انه واحد

*


> (إصحاح 5 فقرة 7) " فإن الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة: الآب والكلمة والروح القدس، وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم* واحد* "


*أشكرك على إعترافك بالحقيقة !
*
*

*
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 يناير 2010)

> *والمغايرة هنا مغايرة اقنومية *




بعد اذن الناس هنا هبقي افتح موضوع عن تلك النقطه بس بعد ما افرغ من موضوعي الحالي تماما لان هذه نقطه هامه
سلام المسيح معاكم


----------



## مريم البتولـ (9 يناير 2010)

نعذرة ان تأخرت عن الرد
لكن كونو على يقين انى لن اتهرب ابدا
وسأوضح الآن شبهتى بالتفصيل مع الرجوع على ردودكم السابقة
انتظرونى


----------



## مريم البتولـ (9 يناير 2010)

تصحيح*معذرة


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> نعذرة ان تأخرت عن الرد
> لكن كونو على يقين انى لن اتهرب ابدا
> وسأوضح الآن شبهتى بالتفصيل مع الرجوع على ردودكم السابقة
> انتظرونى



*
لا مشكلة فى التأخير ، بل المشكلة فى المراوغة !
انا اول الناس الذين لا يريدون تهربك على الأطلاق

لا توضحى شبهة ، فلسنا فى قسم الشبهات

انا رديت وانتى عليكى مناقشة ردى بالأدلة العقلية او اللغوية او الكتابية

غير كدة لا يساوى عندى اى رد !*


----------



## مريم البتولـ (9 يناير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *لا مشكلة فى التأخير ، بل المشكلة فى المراوغة !*
> *انا اول الناس الذين لا يريدون تهربك على الأطلاق*
> 
> *لا توضحى شبهة ، فلسنا فى قسم الشبهات*
> ...


 
انتظر يا مولكا
انا قلبت الصفحات الان ووجدت ردودك 
وسوف ارد عليها الان بالتفصيل
انتظر قليلا
وانا الان اريد ان افهم فرجاء اصبروا على قليلا لانى لن اؤمن بدينكم بهذه السهولة
فرجاء تحملونى حتى تنتهى عندى كل التساؤلات 
واعدك لن اراوغ ابدا وسترى
انظرنى كى ارد على مشاركاتك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 يناير 2010)

يا اختي نداء محبه اقرئي مواضيعي لان فيها من التوضيح و الفائده الشئ العظيم و اقرئي نبؤات التوراه العهد القديم نبؤه اشعياء في سفره و مزامير داوود

مجرد اقتراحات تساعدك علي الفهم

سلام و نعمه


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يناير 2010)

> لانى لن اؤمن بدينكم بهذه السهولة



*لا اريدك ان تؤمنى بديننا !
بل اريدك ان تؤمنى بمن احبك حب حقيقى وبذل نفسه من أجلك 
وقال على رافضيه
*
*فيقولون لله : ابعد عنا و بمعرفة طرقك لا نـُسر 
(اي  21 :  14)*​


----------



## مريم البتولـ (9 يناير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *لا اريدك ان تؤمنى بديننا !*
> *بل اريدك ان تؤمنى بمن احبك حب حقيقى وبذل نفسه من أجلك *
> *وقال على رافضيه*​
> *فيقولون لله : ابعد عنا و بمعرفة طرقك لا نـُسر *
> *(اي 21 : 14)*​


 
رغم ذلك انا ما زلت احب الحق ومعرفته
فان كنت انت لا تريدنى ان اعرف الحق 
فانا التى تريد ان تعرف الحق وهناك من سيرشدنى باذن الله سبحانه وتعالى


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> رغم ذلك انا ما زلت احب الحق ومعرفته
> فان كنت انت لا تريدنى ان اعرف الحق
> فانا التى تريد ان تعرف الحق وهناك من سيرشدنى باذن الله سبحانه وتعالى



*نفسى اعرف انتى بتفهمى كلامى ازاى ؟؟
دا انا بشجعك على الدراسة والمعرفة تقومى تتهمينى انى مش عايزك تعرفى الحق !

بعد كدة هاكلمك بالبلدى

انا عايزك تبحثى وتبحثى عن الحق !

والمسيح هو الحق

شوفى

قال له يسوع انا هو الطريق و الحق و الحياة ليس احد ياتي الى الاب الا بي 
(يو  14 :  6)

وطبعا عارفه " الحق " (بالتعريف  الـ ) يبقى مين ! ؟
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 يناير 2010)

اطلبي بحب شديد و اقبلي عليه بقوه يقبل عليكي

دي تجربه شخصيه جدا

حبيه اوي يحبك اوي

حبيه بدون اي افكار مسبقه انسان اله اي حاجه بس حبيه كدا بدون افكار مسبقه و ابدئي من العهد القديم حين كان الشعب غير مستعدا و تتبعي العهد القديم و استعدي ثم ابدئي بالجديد

الناس دي يا مريم بتمقق عينيها ليه

هتاخد من ورانا ايييييييييييييه

ولا حاجه

داحنا حتي مش نعرفهم

بس دا عشان ربنا بس و عشان مصير الناس

ناس كتير بتسخر من الابديه و مش هاممها خالص بجد و بتتريق عل الابديه و ناس بتقول سيبوها علي ربنا

لكن يومتها هنعمل ايه

مافيش اعذار

حبيه اوي يسوع

يحبك و يعطيكي قدر ما احببتيه باخلاص

(12 إِنْ كُنْتُ قُلْتُ لَكُمُ الأَرْضِيَّاتِ وَلَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ فَكَيْفَ تُؤْمِنُونَ إِنْ قُلْتُ لَكُمُ السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ؟ 
13 وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ. 
14 «وَكَمَا رَفَعَ مُوسَى الْحَيَّةَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ هَكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُرْفَعَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ 
15 *لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. 
*16 *لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. *
17 لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُرْسِلِ اللَّهُ ابْنَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِيَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ بَلْ لِيَخْلُصَ بِهِ الْعَالَمُ. 
18 اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لاَ يُدَانُ وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ قَدْ دِينَ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللَّهِ الْوَحِيدِ. 
19 وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الدَّيْنُونَةُ: إِنَّ النُّورَ قَدْ جَاءَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَأَحَبَّ النَّاسُ الظُّلْمَةَ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ النُّورِ لأَنَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ كَانَتْ شِرِّيرَةً. 
20 لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ السَّيِّآتِ يُبْغِضُ النُّورَ وَلاَ يَأْتِي إِلَى النُّورِ لِئَلَّا تُوَبَّخَ أَعْمَالُهُ. 
21 وَأَمَّا مَنْ يَفْعَلُ الْحَقَّ فَيُقْبِلُ إِلَى النُّورِ لِكَيْ تَظْهَرَ أَعْمَالُهُ أَنَّهَا بِاللَّهِ مَعْمُولَةٌ».)   المسيح قال هذا لنيقوديموس معلم الناموس اليهودي الكهل 

سلامه و نعمته معاكي


----------



## مريم البتولـ (9 يناير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *نفسى اعرف انتى بتفهمى كلامى ازاى ؟؟*
> 
> *دا انا بشجعك على الدراسة والمعرفة تقومى تتهمينى انى مش عايزك تعرفى الحق !*​
> *بعد كدة هاكلمك بالبلدى*​
> ...


 المسيح هو الحق
اذن سأبحث عن الحق فى هذا القول
وسأكثر فى الاسئلة
وسأنتظر اجاباتكم


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 يناير 2010)

انتي مش بتحبيه و انتي مسلمه مع احترامي الكامل طبعاااا انتي بتفرضي عليه حاجه معينه انا هحبك بالشكل الفلاني و اقبل حبي كدا و بتصوري دا الي اتربيت عليه

عايزك تحبيه كما اراد هوا لا كما نريد نحن

فهمتيني

سلامه و نعمته معاكي اختي


----------



## مريم البتولـ (9 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> اطلبي بحب شديد و اقبلي عليه بقوه يقبل عليكي
> 
> دي تجربه شخصيه جدا
> 
> ...


 
انا بحب الله سبحانه وتعالى جــــــــــــــــــــــدا ولا استطيع ان اتركه ابدا
لكن انا ايضا سأبحث عن الحق مع تأكدى انه هو الحق
فانتظرو استفساراتى ..وسأنتظر اجابتكم عليها


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 يناير 2010)

> مع تأكدى انه هو الحق


 
شوفتي

الself ignorance اي الاباء البشري من اكبر الخطايا

هكرر تاني بالنسبه لله 

انتي مش بتحبيه و انتي مسلمه مع احترامي الكامل طبعاااا انتي بتفرضي عليه حاجه معينه انا هحبك بالشكل الفلاني و اقبل حبي كدا و بتصوري دا الي اتربيت عليه

عايزك تحبيه كما اراد هوا لا كما نريد نحن

فهمتيني

سلامه و نعمته معاكي اختي


----------



## مريم البتولـ (9 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> شوفتي
> 
> الself ignorance اي الاباء البشري من اكبر الخطايا
> 
> ...


 
لا انتى مش فهمانى
انا بعبد الله اللى فى السماء
وانا متأكدة انه الحق ..دة هو قصدى
وانا دلوقتى بابحث فى دينكم ربما الاقى  الحق فيه 
وانتظرينى علشان بجهز الاسئلة


----------



## مريم البتولـ (9 يناير 2010)

نبدأ من أول الطـــــــــــــــــريق ...بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

انتم تقولون ..لا اله الا الله
وهى تعنى ايضا عندكم...لا اله الا الواحد
وهى تعنى ايضا...لا اله الا الاله الحقيقى

حتى هنـــــــــــــا لا يوجد اختلااف ...وسأضع عدة قواعد لكل شئ سأفهمه من كلامكم ومن كلام كتابكم
القاعدة الاولى ( الله هو الواحد هو الاله الحقيقى)   
الاية الاولى
 جاء في إنجيل يوحنا [ 17 : 3 ] أن المسيح عليه السلام توجه ببصره نحو السماء قائلاً لله : (( وهذه الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته . ))
تفسير الآية على ظاهرها 
اولا المسيح اعترف لله بشيئين
1- يعترف  لله ويقول( وهذه الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقى _اى ليس مجرد ظن وهى توكيد_وحدك(اى لا شريك لك) _وهى لزيادة التوكيد_)
2-يعترف بأن ( يسوع هو المسيح هو الذى ارسلته يا( الله) _لانه كان يخاطب الله_)
لو كان المسيح هو الاله ...اذا لماذا نظر الى السماء وخاطب الله بهذه الكلمات واعترف له بهذه الاعترافات ؟؟

لو غيرنا مكان كلمة (وحدك _اى لا شريك لك)
 جاء في إنجيل يوحنا [ 17 : 3 ] أن المسيح عليه السلام توجه ببصره نحو السماء قائلاً لله : (( وهذه الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي  ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته وحدك. ))

هنا يعترف المسيح عليه السلام لله بشيئين
1- يقول (انت اله الحقيقى)
2- يقول (ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته(انت)وحدك(انت))
ارجــــــــــــو ان تكون قد وضحت الآن
لو كانت التاء (فى كلمة (ارسلته)) والكاف (فى كلمة(وحدك)) تعود على المسيح لكان الضمير المستتر تقديره (هو)....فلنضع هذا الضمير ولننظر ستصح الجملة ام لا
(ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته هو وحدك هو)
لن تصح الجملة بسبب اضافة (هو) الثانية.. اذن وحدك هنا تعود على اله الحقيقى وتؤكد انه لاشريك له وان يسوع رسوله ولكن ليس مثله (اله)
وارجو ان لا ننسى ان المسيح كان يخاطب الله
لو كان المسيح هو الله..اذن لما كان يكلم الله فى الذى فى السماء ؟؟
(لكى يعرفوك ويسوع المسيح)
يعرفوك (انت)وهى ضمير مستتر 
اى (يعرفوك انت ويسوع المسيح)
اذن انت(الاله الحقيقى) يختلف عن (المسيح) بسبب واو العطف التى تلزم التغاير

القاعدة الثانية ( الاله الحقيقى (هو الله هو الواحد)هو  الذى ارسل يسوع المسيح )
الآية الثانية 
(وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ابْنَ اللهِ قَدْ جَاءَ وَأَعْطَانَا بَصِيرَةً لِنَعْرِفَ الْحَقَّ. وَنَحْنُ فِي الْحَقِّ فِي ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. هَذَا هُوَ الإِلَهُ الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ)
(1 يوحنا 1: 20)

فهمت من هنا ان 
الله هو (الاب .الواحد. الاله الحقيقى)
المسيح هو (الابن. الاله. الرسول)
وما دام المسيح ايضا اله يتبين لنا من هذه الآية انه اله يختلف عن الاله الحقيقى بسبب العطف الذى يلزم التغاير وبسبب الخطاب الذى يلزم( 2) او اكثر 
 جاء في إنجيل يوحنا [ 17 : 3 ] أن المسيح عليه السلام توجه ببصره نحو السماء قائلاً لله : (( وهذه الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي  ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته وحدك. ))
وهى ايضا توضح تناقض بينها وبين الاية التى تسبقها
فالمسيح وضح قى هذه الاية انه لا اله الا الذى فى السماء والاية التى قبلها توضح ان هناك اله آخر فى الارض 

لكن سأسير مع سير الآيات رغم تناقضها
القاعدة الثانية ( الله (هو الاله الحقيقى هو الواحد هو الاب)ويسوع(هو الابن وهو اله آخر وهو) المسيح الذى ارسله الله )

الاية الثالثة كلمهم قائلاً: دفع إلي كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض، فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن وروح القدس، وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به. وها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر. آمين" (متى 28/ 18-20)

الذى كان يتكلم هو الله (الاب الواحد الاله الحقيقى)
يقول (عمدوهم باسم الاب(الله الواحد الاله الحقيقى) والابن(المسيح الاله الآخر الرسول) والروح القدس (اله آخر يختلف عن البقية _بسب العطف الذى يلزم التغاير_))
اذن فان هذه الآية تؤكد على وجود الهين مختلفين (الاب,الابن) وتثبت وجود اله ثالث آخر مختلف عنهما (الروح القدس) وكله بسبب العطف
ومن قال هذه الاية هو واحد منهم وهو (الله,الاب ,الواحد)

القاعدة الثالثة ( الله (الاب الواحد الاله الحقيقى) هو واحد من ثلاثة آلهة ,والثلاثة هم ( الاب و الابن و الروح القدس)
وحينما تقولون :لا اله الا الله(الاب) اذن فهذا ينفى الالوهية عن المسيح والاله الثالث (الابن والروح القدس)

الاية الرابعة ارى بهـــــــــــا تناقض وارجو توضيحه ..
فَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ فِي السَّمَاءِ هُمْ ثَلاَثَةٌ: الآبُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ، وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ. وَهَؤُلاَءِ الثَّلاَثَةُ هُمْ وَاحِدٌ. 
8 وَالَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ هُمْ ثَلاَثَةٌ: الرُّوحُ، وَالْمَاءُ، وَالدَّمُ. وَالثَّلاَثَةُ هُمْ فِي الْوَاحِدِ.

(الاب والابن والروح القدس والثلاثة هم واحد)

ارى هنا خطأ لغوى ؟؟
لان بالعطف فى هذه الاية حدث تغاير بين الآلهة الثلاثة(الاب والابن والروح القدس) اذن كل واحد منهم اله مختلف ..
وكلمة(الثلاثة هم واحد) اى ان الثلاث آلهة المختلفة هم اله واحد 
لو كانو الها واحدا لكان من المفروض ان تكون الاية مكتوبة هكذا (الاب الابن الروح القدس الثلاثة هم واحد)<دون حرف العطف (الواو)
هذا غير الاثباتات الكثيرة فى الايات الاخرى التى توضح  انهم مختلفين عن بعضهم البعض

وما يؤكد كلامى بقية الاية ( الروح والماء والدم الثلاثة فى واحد)
لم يقل( الثلاثة هم واحد )لانها لا تصح 
ولزيادة التوضيح
الاب والابن والروح القدس
اله واله ثانى واله آخر (لا تساوى)اله واحد
بل تساوى ثلاث آلهة 
هم (الاب (الله الاله الحقيقى الواحد)والابن(المسيح اله ثانى)والروح القدس(اله ثالث))
والمتحدث فى الآية هو الاله الحقيقى واحد منهم



اذن القصــــــــــــــة التى فهمتها من كل ما سبق هى:
الاب (العقل) ارسل الابن(الجسد) الى الارض 
اذن الاب ما زال فى السماء (لان الابن كان يخاطبه ناظرا الي السماء كما هو مكتوب فى نص الاية)
لكن حتى الآن لا نعرف اين ذهبت الروح القدس لان الله (الاب العقل) لم يأمرها بأى شئ وربما بقيت هى ايضا فى السماء 
اذن الابن( الجسد) نزل الى الارض بدون روح 
كان الابن يدعو الى عبادة الله وحده (الله هو الاب الواحد الاله الحقيقى الذى فى السماء الذى ارسل الابن) ويقول انه لا انه لا اله غيره
اذن فهمت من ذلك كله ومن آياتكم ان الاله الذى يجب ان يعبد هو الله هو (الاله الاب الذى فى السماء الواحد الراسل )

  والمعـــروف عندكم ان الله لم يلد ولم يولد وانه واحد  احد ليس ثلاث آحاد
وإنجيل لوقا الإصحاح 1 : 31 + إنجيل لوقا الإصحاح 2 : 6 - 7
 فالله سبحانه وتعالى لم يلد ولم يولد 

اذن فهذا ينفى صفة الاب عن(الله) وصفة الابن عن(يسوع المسيح)
(وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ابْنَ اللهِ قَدْ جَاءَ وَأَعْطَانَا بَصِيرَةً لِنَعْرِفَ الْحَقَّ. وَنَحْنُ فِي الْحَقِّ فِي ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. هَذَا هُوَ الإِلَهُ الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ)
(1 يوحنا 1: 20)
اذن فى الاخير توضح لى ان الله سبحانه وتعالى ارسل المسيح عليه السلام
وان المسيح عليه السلام كان يدعو الى عبادة الله وحده لا شريك له


هذه هى كل الشبـــــــــهات اللتى امتلكها
فارجو منكم زيادة التوضيح 
وانا وجدت نفسى إن عرضت عليكم كل شبهة لوحدها لن تعطونى جواب يهدينى لذا احببت ان اضع لكم كل الشبه عسى الله سبحانه وتعالى يهدينى
وانا بانتظار تفسيراتكم


----------



## مريم البتولـ (9 يناير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> *حبيبتى انا كتبتللك الايات وطلبت منك تعليق*​
> *قمتى قولتيلى مش هجاوبك غير لما تجاوبينى عن معنى الاية دى*​
> *(لكى يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقى وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته )*​
> ...


 
انـــا لقيت تناقض بين الآيات اللى انتى طرحتيها والآية اللى انا كتبتها 
(لكى يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقى وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته)
وتفسيرها واضح امامى ان المسيح كان ينظر الى السماء ويقول لله (انت الاله (الحقيقى وحدك) للتوكيد
ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته (انت يا الله)
اذن كيف يعترف لله انه ارسله ويكون هو الله 
لو كان المتكلم هو الله هو المسيح ما كان ليقول هذه الجملة(ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته)
ولم يكن ليقول(انت)بل كان سيقول(انا)
لذلك انا لم يعجبنى تفسيرك للاية لانها ليست منطقية 
و رأيتها تناقض الآيات التى كتبتيها


----------



## مريم البتولـ (9 يناير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *من اين هذا ؟؟*
> *ألم تتكلمى عن اللغة ؟*
> *تحملى اثباتات اللغة العربية إن كنت تستطيعى !*​
> 
> ...


 

ءأسف لكن لم افهم منك اى شئ هنا !!!!!!!!!!!
اقصد لو كنت وضحت لى لكان خيرا من هذا الذى كتبته 

تفسيرك للآية كان خطأ لانك لم تفهم الآية من أولها كيف تتكلم بل اخذت جزء منها وطبقت عليه اللغة وتعتقد ان ذلك ينفع ؟؟؟
وقد وضحت انا ذلك فى ردودى فى الاعلى


----------



## مريم البتولـ (9 يناير 2010)

ex-moslim قال:


> انا لا اعلم كيف تنافشين انتي تريدين اثبات لنفسك انهم ثلاثة ألهة بينما النص الإنجيلي يقول بصريح العبارة
> 
> فَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ فِي السَّمَاءِ هُمْ ثَلاَثَةٌ: الآبُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ، وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ. وَهَؤُلاَءِ الثَّلاَثَةُ هُمْ وَاحِدٌ.


 
هنا خطأ لغوى ؟؟
لو كان الاب هو الابن هو الروح القدس 
لكان من المفروض ان تكون الجملة هكذا
(الاب الابن الروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد)
فأنت تقول ان الانسان فيه (جسد وروح وعقل)
هكذا(الروح والجسد والعقل هؤلاء الثلاثة فى واحد)
لاحــــــــــــــــظ فى واحد) ليس (هم واحد) 
لان (الواو) للجمع
مثال للتوضيح
شئ و شئ وشئ( يساوى) ثلاث أشياء (لا يساوى) شئ واحد
شئ وشئ وشئ فى شئ واحد (هذه الجملة صحيحة)
شئ وشئ وشئ هؤلاء شئ واحد (غير صحيحة ولتتأكد من ذلك انظر ماذا قلت(هؤلاء)..وهذا يعنى التناقض بين الوجهين)


----------



## حمورابي (9 يناير 2010)

تحية
صاحب الموضوع أهلاً بحضرتك . 
لايوجد أي خطأ لغوي في ألأيه ولا يكون ألأمر كما تتفصل 
(كان المفروض هكذا أو هكذا ) 

الكتاب المقدس كُتب لخلاص ألأنسان بشر بخبر يسوع المفرح لخلاص كل من يؤمن به 
وتأتي بأمثله خارج نطاق الموضوع . 
ألآب وألأبن والروح القدس 
لأن ألآب كان يتكلم في السماء 
وألأبن كان على ألأرض 
والروح القدس ظهر (ك) حمام


أذا هناك ألآب وألأبن والروح القدس . ظهروا في أكثر من مرة . 
وهؤلاء الثالة 
هم 
واحد 
هذا هو أعلان الله عن ذاته الثالوث القدوس . 
ألآب موجود قبل كل الدهور وفي كل مكان 
كلمة الله (أبن الله) نطق الله الخالق موجود قبل كل الدهور وبه وله خلق كل شئ ومن غيره أي من غير قوله لم يكن شئ مما كان . 
وبروحه القدوس ألأزلي ألأبدي أيده نفسه وأظهر ذاته وأمن به كثيرين ومازال الكثيرين بأتون الى الله تعالى أسمه عن طريق الباب الضيق الذي هو طريق الخلاص الذي هو 
يسوع المسيح أبن الله الوحيد الموجود قبل كل الدهور وكان إله من إله 
كما النور من النور . لاينقص النور ولايفصل هكذا كان ظهور الله تعالى أسمه . 

الرب ينتظر أن تفتح له باب قلبك لأنه سوف يقرع عليه . 
أفتح له الباب ودعه يدخل الى حياتك وأمن به فتخلص أنت وأهل بيتك .


----------



## مريم البتولـ (9 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> هنا خطأ لغوى ؟؟
> لو كان الاب هو الابن هو الروح القدس
> لكان من المفروض ان تكون الجملة هكذا
> (الاب الابن الروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد)
> ...


 
تصحيح


> لو كان الاب هو الابن هو الروح القدس
> لكان من المفروض ان تكون الجملة هكذا
> (الاب الابن الروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد)


حتى هذه لا تصح 
لتصح يجب ان يقول (وهؤلاء الثلاثة فى واحد) ليس (هم واحد)
فبكل الطرق يجب ان تكون (فى) ليس (هم)


----------



## حمورابي (9 يناير 2010)

ما هو 
رد حضرتك على التعليق رقم (82)

ومسألة هم واحد او في واحد  
الثلاثة هم واحد  أذاً الثالث مع الثاني والاول واحد هم واحد 
اما 
الثلاثة في واحد فقط تكون الثالث وفيه الثاني وفيه ألأول هم في ألأول وفي واحد فقط لايفهم الكثيرين 
هذا المصطلح ولا يوجد أختلاف 
الكتاب المقدس مكتوب للبسطاء لكي يؤمنوا وبطريقة سهله كلم فيها الله أحبابهُ


----------



## alaakamel30 (9 يناير 2010)

للمرة الاخيرة اذكرك بسؤالى عن الاية 35 سورة التوبة وعن حرف الواو فيها ولكنك بالطبع تتجاهلين الرد ولكنى اكرر السؤال هل حرف الواوفيها بين الله والمسيح عيسى ابن مريم خطأ لغوى ام اعتراف بوجود إلهين هما الله والمسيح؟
اما عن اطروحتك حول الاية فانا اجيبك بقواعد ايضا مثلما تتبعين فى كتاباتك
القاعدة الاولى لا يجوز تطبيق قواعد اللغة العربية على آيات الانجيل لان العربية ليست هى اللغة التى كتب بها الانجيل ومع الرغم من ذلك لا اجد اى مخالفة لقواعد اللغة فى هذة الاية ومع الرغم من ذلك ايضا استطيع ان اؤتيك بمخالفات صريحة لقواعد اللغة العربية من القرآن والذى من المفروض بأن يكون بلسان عربى مبين ولكن ليس فى هذا القسم من المنتدى لاحترام قوانين القسم وعدم التشتيت.

القاعدة الثانية
لماذا تتشبثين بحرف الواو ولا تنظرى الى أول الآية وتتجاهلينها،يقول يسوع هذة الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقى ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته؟
فهل تؤمنين بان حرف الواو هو دليل صريح على مغايرة الله عن يسوع المسيح ولا تؤمنين بان حرف الواواشرك يسوع مع ما قبله وهو الإله الحقيقى وبذلك ووفقا لقواعد اللغة العربية تكون الحياة الابدية تستلزم معرفة الله ويسوع وليس الله وحده !!!! فإذا كنتى تتمسكين بحرف الواو كدليل على المغايرة فيجب ايضا ان لا تنكرى دلالته على ان الحياة الابدية ليست بدون معرفة يسوع واذا اعترفت بذلك فأى نبى هذا الذى تتوقف على معرفته الحياة الابدية؟
عزيزتى لا يجوز التمسك بقاعدة لغوية وإهمال الاخرى

القاعدة الثالثة
تدعين ان حرف الواو هو حرف عطف يفيد المغايرة بين المعطوف والمعطوف عليه وتستغلين عدم إلمام الاعضاء بقواعد اللغة العربية ولكننى اجيبك لألزمك الصمت بعد ذلك:
حرف الواو هنا ليس حرف عطف يا بليغة اللسان بل هو واو المعية وهو حرف يفيد مشاركة ما بعده مع ما قبله ويأتى دائما ما بعده منصوب بالفتحة لانه مفعول معه اى ان الاله الحقيقى مفعول به اما يسوع المسيح مفعول معه ،فإذا كنت لا تعلمين قواعد اللغة وتفاخرين بها فهى مصيبة وإذا كنت تعلمين وتدلسين علينا فهى مصيبة أكبر.
وساذكر لك مثال للتشبيه مع الفارق فى المضمون بينه وبين الآية المذكورة
عندما اقول (هذا هو الحب ان احبك انت المرأة الوحيدة فى حياتى وروحك التى تنبعث كالشذى)
اذن هل هناك مغايرة بينك كأمرأة وبين روحك ؟ نعم هناك مغايرة فى الصفة ولكن المضمون والجوهر واحد.

القاعدة الرابعة فى ذكرك للآية التى تقول( الآب والإبن والروح القدس الثلاثة هم واحد)
ايضا الواو هنا هى واو المعية ولا تفيد المغايرة وأى مغايرة هنا اذا كانت الآية تقول ان الثلاثة هم واحد؟
والآية التى تليها تأكيد لوحدانية الله وثالوثية اقانيمه وليست دليل إدانة
مثال (مريم البتول هى انسان واحد جسد وروح ونفس) هل تعد صفاتك تنفى وحدانية إنسانيتك؟

القاعدة الخامسة
نظر يسوع للسماء ومخاطبته الآب ليس دليل على انهما مختلفان عن بعضهما البعض، يا عزيزتى حتى انت وانا احيانا نتحدث الى أنفسنا فى المرآة هل هذا يعنى انك اثنين او إنى شخصين؟

القاعدة السادسة
لا تعولى كثيرا على قواعد اللغة لأن فيها كثيرا من دليل إدانتك اكثر منه من دليل تبريرك، وإن عولت عليها فبالصدق تعولين وليس بالتدليس

القاعدة السابعة
استوعبى ما كتبته وما كتبه أخوتى ههنا وشاركينا بالمزيد من أسئلتك المتشككة فنحن لها ولسنا بمقصرين

القاعدة الثامنة
أتحدى ان تؤتينى برد حتى ولو وفقا لقواعد لغتك العربية الجميلة لما سألتك عنه فى الآية 35 من سورة التوبة ، فإما الرد أو لنصمت إلى الأبد

القاعدة التاسعة
أصلى لأجلك ان يفتح الرب قلبك وعيناكِ ، وإن اختلفنا فى عقائدنا ولكننا نحترمك كأخت فى إنسانيتنا

سلام يسوع المسيح أترك لك


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (9 يناير 2010)

اختي الغالية مريم ...

ركزي فتح الله بصيرتك ...

المثلث مكون من ثلاثة اضلاع 
هل كل ضلع مثلث ؟؟
الثلاثة يكونون مثلث واحد ...

الله واحد بثلاث صفات لا تتجزء ( كيان + عقل + روح )

هل يمكن ان نقول الكيان وحده الله دون عقل وروح ؟؟

عزيزتي ان كنتي تريدين الفهم لفهمتي ام انك تريدين المجادلة فهذا لك وانا معك لحين ان يتوفاني الله ...

اللغة العربية لا تحكم على الله بل الله الذي يحكم على كل شيء

إعلان وحدانية الله واضح فأرجوكي لا تفسري الأيات كما يحلو لكي او كما تتمنين 
اذا قمت انا بتفسير ايات القرأن سأريكي اشياء لن تخطر في بالك 
مثل ( تبارك الله احسن الخالقين )
هل هنا يوجد اشراك بالله بكلمة الخالقين ؟؟؟
العقل والمنطق واللغة تقول يوجد لأنه جمع للخالق
ولكن القرأن لدارسه واضح بأن الله واحد 
وهكذا الكتاب المقدس لدارسه يوضح بأن الخالق واحد ...

أسأل الله لكي الهداية وانا اشجعك على العناد ولكن بفائدة وليس من اجل الجدال وهذا ماحصل لي شخصيا ..
انا مسلم سابق وبدأ الأمر معي باالأطلاع ثم العناد والمجادلة ثم رحمة الله وعدله 

ادعي هذه الدعوة من اجل وجه الله 

اللهم اظهر لي الحق حقا والباطل باطل لوجه اسمك القدوس 
ان كنت اله الكعبة اظهر لي هذا وان كنت يسوع المسيح فها انا ذا اطرق بابك أفتح لي يارب ...

اذ صليتي من قلبك تأكدي بأن الله سيظهر  لكي ذاته 

أميييييييييين


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يناير 2010)

> حتى هنـــــــــــــا لا يوجد اختلااف ...وسأضع عدة قواعد لكل شئ سأفهمه من كلامكم ومن كلام كتابكم
> القاعدة الاولى ( الله هو الواحد هو الاله الحقيقى)
> الاية الاولى
> جاء في إنجيل يوحنا [ 17 : 3 ] أن المسيح عليه السلام توجه ببصره نحو السماء قائلاً لله : (( وهذه الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته . ))


*
أول خطأ وليس اول قاعدة ، لماذا ؟؟

لأن المسيح هنا هو اقنوم وكان يكلم هنا الآب وهو اقنوم وليس ذات منفصل
فإستشهادك خاطئ جدا

الله الحقيقى واحد لا محالة
المسيح ( الإبن ) والآب والروح القدس اقانيم وليسوا الهه
من هنا يسقط خطأ استدلالك
*


> (( وهذه الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي  ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته وحدك. ))
> 
> هنا يعترف المسيح عليه السلام لله بشيئين
> 1- يقول (انت اله الحقيقى)
> 2- يقول (ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته(انت)وحدك(انت))


*خطأ ثانى

وهذة هى الحياة الأبدية ان يعرفوك انت ( الآب ) ويسوع المسيح ( الإبن ) الذى ارسلته وحدك

اى ان الوحدانية عائدة على الإرسال وليس على ذات الآب


كدة تسقط نقطتك الثانية*



> لو كانت التاء (فى كلمة (ارسلته)) والكاف (فى كلمة(وحدك)) تعود على المسيح لكان الضمير المستتر تقديره (هو)....فلنضع هذا الضمير ولننظر ستصح الجملة ام لا



*الهاء تعود على الآب والكاف تعود على ان الآب هو الذى ارسله وحده ( الآب )

كدة 3 وقعت كمان*



> لو كان المسيح هو الله..اذن لما كان يكلم الله فى الذى فى السماء ؟؟


*المسيح ( الإبن ) يكلم الآب 
فالحديث اقنومى عن اقانيم وليس عن ذوات منفصلة لله !*



> اذن انت(الاله الحقيقى) يختلف عن (المسيح) بسبب واو العطف التى تلزم التغاير



*بالظبط
هم متغيرين ، بس متغيرين فى اية ؟؟
فى انهم اقانيم وليسوا الهه !*



> القاعدة الثانية ( الاله الحقيقى (هو الله هو الواحد)هو  الذى ارسل يسوع المسيح )
> الآية الثانية
> (وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ* ابْنَ اللهِ* قَدْ جَاءَ وَأَعْطَانَا بَصِيرَةً لِنَعْرِفَ الْحَقَّ. وَنَحْنُ فِي الْحَقِّ فِي *ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ*. هَذَا هُوَ *الإِلَهُ* الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ)
> (1 يوحنا 1: 20)


*
خطأ مفجع وفضيحة لغوية مفجعة

الكلام فى بداية الأبة عن ابن الله وهو المسيح 
فالهاء تعود على المسيح وليس على ابيه هنا !
*


> وما دام المسيح ايضا اله يتبين لنا من هذه الآية انه اله يختلف عن الاله الحقيقى بسبب العطف



*جميل
يختلف فى اية ؟؟؟

فى اقنوميته وليس فى ذاته*



> وهى ايضا توضح تناقض بينها وبين الاية التى تسبقها
> فالمسيح وضح قى هذه الاية انه لا اله الا الذى فى السماء والاية التى قبلها توضح ان هناك اله آخر فى الارض


*شفتى بقى لما فسرتى على هواكى لقيتى اية بقول لك فى حاجة غلط !
عشان تعرفى انك عايزة تتعلمى الأول وبعد كدة تفسرى !


الأية الأولى الإبن بيكلم الآب وبيقول له ان ( الآب والإبن ) هو الإله الحقيقه وحده وان الآب هو الذى ارسل الإبن وحده *



> الذى كان يتكلم هو الله (الاب الواحد الاله الحقيقى)



*حضرتك عندك كام سنة ؟؟

اللى بيتكلم هنا 
المسيح عند الصعوووووووووووووووووود
يا مسهل لحال يا رب
*


> يقول (عمدوهم باسم الاب(الله الواحد الاله الحقيقى) والابن(المسيح الاله الآخر الرسول) والروح القدس (اله آخر يختلف عن البقية _بسب العطف الذى يلزم التغاير_))



*ههههههههههههههه

انتى بتزودى فى الأية كلام ولا اية ؟؟
ههههههههه
عمدوهم بأسم  (((((((( الآب والإبن والروح القدس )))))))

فهمتى كدة ولا لسه ؟؟
*


> القاعدة الثالثة ( الله (الاب الواحد الاله الحقيقى) *هو واحد من ثلاثة آلهة* ,والثلاثة هم ( الاب و الابن و الروح القدس)
> وحينما تقولون :*لا اله الا الله(الاب) *اذن فهذا ينفى الالوهية عن المسيح والاله الثالث (الابن والروح القدس)




*هو واحد من ثلاثة آلهة
**هو واحد من ثلاثة آلهة
**هو واحد من ثلاثة آلهة


انتى بتألفى دين ولا اية جديد ؟؟

*


> فَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ فِي السَّمَاءِ هُمْ ثَلاَثَةٌ: الآبُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ، وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ. وَهَؤُلاَءِ الثَّلاَثَةُ هُمْ وَاحِدٌ.



*نفهمك الأية دى بالراحة*

فَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ فِي السَّمَاءِ هُمْ ثَلاَثَةٌ*( أقانيم )*: الآبُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ، وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ. وَهَؤُلاَءِ الثَّلاَثَةُ هُمْ وَاحِدٌ *( فى الجوهر )*. 
*

فهمتى حاجة ؟؟؟

*


> لان بالعطف فى هذه الاية حدث* تغاير بين الآلهة الثلاثة*(الاب والابن والروح القدس)



*جيبتى منين الألهه الثلاثة دول ؟؟؟
انتى وثنية ولا اية ؟؟*



> اذن القصــــــــــــــة التى فهمتها من كل ما سبق هى:




*لم تفهمى اى حرف مما سبق بل تراوغين وسأدرس لكى درس فى المراوغة بعد قليل !*






​


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يناير 2010)

> *(انت الاله الحقيقى وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته)*


* هنا عرف الواو للعطف ، لعطف جملة " يسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته " على جملة " أنت الإله الحقيقي " *
*  اى ان لغويا تصبح*

*  انت الإله الحقيقى ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته وحدك *

*  والمغايرة هنا مغايرة اقنومية !*

*  واطلب منك تفسيرا لإنقطاع الجملة هنا*

* وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته ، مـــــالــــه ؟؟*


*نكرر حتى لا نطيل فى هذة النقطة
حرف الواو يدل على امرين هما : 
*

*عطف جملة على جملة*​
*المغايرة بين الجملتين
*​
*
** المغايرة تمت بالفعل فالمسيح ( الإبن ) ليس هو ( الآب ) ولكنهم متساوون فى الجوهر !*

* العطف تم فى ان الإله الحقيقى هو وحده الله الآب ( الراسل ) والله الإبن ( المُرسل من الآب ) !*



*ولكى نتأكد أكثر*

*وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ابْنَ اللهِ قَدْ جَاءَ وَأَعْطَانَا بَصِيرَةً لِنَعْرِفَ الْحَقَّ. وَنَحْنُ فِي الْحَقِّ فِي ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. هَذَا هُوَ الإِلَهُ الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ
(1 يوحنا 1: 20) 

*


> يسوع المسيح هو(الابن) وبنص الاية الثانية هو اله


*أشكرك على إعترافك بالحقيقة !*



> والروح القدس عرفت انها عندكم ايضا اله


*أشكرك على إعترافك بالحقيقة !

بقى شئ واحد 
ان اقول لكى انه واحد

*


> (إصحاح 5 فقرة 7) " فإن الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة: الآب والكلمة والروح القدس، وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم* واحد* "


*أشكرك على إعترافك بالحقيقة !
*
*

*


*
مطلوب منك الآن الرد على ما فى المشاركة دى وعدم تقديم اى شرح بتاتا

لأنك الله ينور عليكى ذكية جدا*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يناير 2010)

*مطلوب ردك على هذا السؤال*

* 
و يسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته ، مـــــالــــه ؟؟*​


----------



## انت الفادي (9 يناير 2010)

*الاخت مريم البتول..
رجاء ان تقرأي هذه المشاركة بعناية و خذي وقتك في قرائتها.

انت هنا عزيزتي حتي تناقي ايماننا الحقيقي و ليس لمناقشة ما تعتقدين اننا نؤمن به..
هل فهمتي ما قلت؟؟
اكرر.. انت هنا لمناقشة ما نؤمن به فعليا و ليس ما تعتقدين انت اننا نؤمن به..
هل وضح الفرق بين الجملتين؟؟
اوضحه اكثر..
انت تعتقدين اننا نعبد ثلاثة الهة.. و من هذا المنطلق تتحاوري معنا... و لكن هذا ليس ايماننا.. بل ايماننا هو اله واحد فقط لا سواه..
اذن فأن اردتي ان تحاورينا في ايماننا فيجب ان تحاوريننا في هذا الاله الواحد.. غير ذلك فيمكنك ان تحاوري من يقول بغير ذلك..

اذن :
الله في المسيحية هو اله واحد.. هذا الاله الواحد اعلن عن نفسه في الاقانيم الثلاثة..
الاب.. الذي هو الله الغير منظور.. لم يراه احد..
الابن.. الذي هو الله الظاهر في الجسد.. 
الروح القدس.. الذي هو روح الله الذي لم يراه احد.
اذن هذه الاقانيم الثلاثة ليست سوي نفس الاله هو نفسه و ليست الهة اخري..
كما انت ايضا لك روح و عقل و جسد.. ( لاحظي هنا الواو التي ستجننك موجودة في الجملة) 
فهل اصبحتي انت ثلاث اشخاص يا اخت مريم؟؟؟؟؟
هل الواو هنا تفيد تعدد الافراد؟؟؟
بالطبع لا.
لي مثال اخر...
ما هذا الرقم؟؟ 
3
ما هذا الرقم؟؟؟ هل هذا الرقم مفرد ام جمع؟؟؟ 
لاحظي عزيزتي.. هذا الرقم في حد ذاته هو جمع.. لانه اكثر من واحد يصبح جمعا..
و لكنه في نفس الوقت عدد واحد فقط و هو رقم 3.
هل وضح لك الفرق؟؟
حتي اقرب لك الفهم اكثر..
ما الفرق بين التالي:
3
و بين:
3   3   3
؟؟؟
هل لاحظتي الفرق؟؟
اكيد لم تلاحظي..
التوضيح: 
الفرق بسيط جدا.. ان في النقطة الاولي وضعت لك الرقم 3 بمفرده.. بالرغم من انه خانة واحدة او فلنقول كلمة واحدة الا ان معناه جمع.. لان عدد 3 هو اكبر من واحد.
و في النقطة الثانية كررت لك العدد 3 مرات..
و بذلك اصبح العدد 3 مكرر 3 مرات و هو جمع و هو متعدد
بأختصار.. نحن نناقشك في العدد 3 المفرد..
و انت تخاطبينا في العدد 3 الذي تكرر 3 مرات..

ارجوا ان اكون قدرت ان اقرب لك الفكر.
اذن فوجود الواو في جملة الاب و الابن و الروح القدس لا تفيد التعدد بل تفيد التمايز كما قال لك الاخوة مسبقا 
كما ايضا العقل و الروح و الجسد.. هم لمريم البتول .. و الواو موجودة بالجملة ايضا فهل هذا يعني انك ثلاثة اشخاص؟؟ 
ام هي تفيد التمايز فقط؟؟
فروحك ليست هي جسدك و عقلك.
عقلك ليس هو جسدك و روحك.
جسدك ليس هو روحك و عقلك...
فهذا هو التمايز الذي يحتم استخدام الواو..

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يناير 2010)

*الأخت مريم سوف احسن فيكى الظن مرة أخرى واعود لأشرح لكى ببساطة ويبدو انكى ممن لا يتسطيعون التركيز فى مشاركة طولها 10 اسطر فسأكتفى بنقطة نقطة فى كل مرة
*​
*اولا :*

*(انت الاله الحقيقى وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته)*






* و يسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته ، مـــــالــــه ؟؟*

*

ارجو الإجابة *​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 يناير 2010)

*انـــا لقيت تناقض بين الآيات اللى انتى طرحتيها والآية اللى انا كتبتها 
(لكى يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقى وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته)
وتفسيرها واضح امامى ان المسيح كان ينظر الى السماء ويقول لله (انت الاله (الحقيقى وحدك) للتوكيد
ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته (انت يا الله)
اذن كيف يعترف لله انه ارسله ويكون هو الله 
لو كان المتكلم هو الله هو المسيح ما كان ليقول هذه الجملة(ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته)
ولم يكن ليقول(انت)بل كان سيقول(انا)ده مش تناقض انتى اللى مش فاهمة

احنا شرحنا الاية كتير ليكى بس انتى اللى مش فهماها 

لكن لا يوجد بها اى تناقضلذلك انا لم يعجبنى تفسيرك للاية لانها ليست منطقية 

تانى تهرب تفسير ايه

انا مفسرتش ولا كلمة من اى أيه

انا كتبت الايات فقط فقط

تفسير ايه اللى فسرتهو رأيتها تناقض الآيات التى كتبتيها 

فين التناقض ده

انا كتبت 4 ايات فيهم اعتراف حرفى للمسيح بانه الله

انت اللى عينك مش عايزة تشوف

فين الرد على الاقتراح اللى انا قولته بفتح موضوع جديد

بال4 ايات اللى انا كنت كتبتها عشان نشوف التناقض اللى بتقولى عليه

عايزة ردك على الاقتراح بنعم او لا

دون لف او دوران *​


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 يناير 2010)

طلبت من الاخت المسلمة مريم طلبت وتجاهلته ثلاث مرات 
خير ان شاء الله ؟؟؟

يا اختي ، هاتي الاصحاح الذي به الصلاة التي صلاها المسيح وقال فيها ( ليعرفوك انت ... ) الكلام في سياقه سشرح لك كل شيء .

هذا اذا اردت الفهم ، اما اذا اردت المجادلة فقط ، فتجاهلي ردي للمرة الرابعة .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 يناير 2010)

يا جماعه صدقوني اغلبهم بيعمل كدا عناد و مكابره بس

انا مره قريت مناقشه في منتدي تاني لمسلم مع مسيحيين و بان له انه علي خطأ عارفين قال ايه بجد صدقوني حرام احلف

راح قايل حتي لو دينكم الصح و انا الغلط مش داخله لان جنتكم لا اكل فيها ولا شرب و لا زواج احرم نفسي في الدنيا و ما اطولش جزاء حرماني و لو دينكم الصح و انا الغلط مش داخله افضل الحرق بالنار عن عباده من ولد من ...امراه

اقسم انه قال كدا

العمليه اباء و تكبر و اعزه عالفاضي

زي ما بيتقال لي هنعتز بايه يا بنتي باسلامنا الي اتولدنا عليه نعتز بايه باليهوديه و لا المسيحيه و هما مش بتوعنا

اعذار فارغه و عقول فارغه و اباء و تكبر

ولا احسبكي بتلك الصفات اختي العزيزه فانتي افضل من ذلك طبعا

صلوا لاجلها و لاجلي

سلام و نعمه


----------



## مريم البتولـ (9 يناير 2010)

شكرا على التفاعل وســـــــــــــأرد عليكم صباح اليوم ان شاء الله
الحقيقة اعجبتنى ردودكم جدااااا

وارجو ان لا تسيئو الظن بى فانا أريد ان افهم ...فصبراااااااااااااااااا

وانتظرونى بالرد على مشاركاتكم صباحا باذن الله سبحانه وتعالى


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يناير 2010)

*يا سيديتى الفاضلة
لانريدك ان تردى 
بل ان تفهمى اولا ما نقله ثم
تردى على كل نقطة وتوضحى لنا الإعتراض عليها

اما لو كررتى نفس الكلام مرة أخرى فدمك عليك وستبينيين انك جئتى للمزاح وليس للحق
*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (9 يناير 2010)

اختي العزيزة ، الكتاب المقدس يشرح نفسه ، وليس به تعقيدات عسرة الفهم 
هاتي الاصحاح في سياقه وستجدي كل شيء واضح امامك ، ونحن من جانبنا يمكننا ارشادلك الى الشواهد الاخرى التي تشرح النص في البشائر والرسائل للرسل وتلاميذ المسيح .

الله معك .


----------



## مريم البتولـ (9 يناير 2010)

*انـــــــا الآن فهمت انكم تعبدون الها واحد*
*وسأفهم ردودكم من هذا المنطلق وسأرد عليها من حيث فهمكم انتم لا من حيث فهمى مع ما تبقى من شبه قليلة*
*حتى يتبين لى منكم الحق باذن الله سبحانه وتعالى*
*ولن اشرح الآيات بجمود عقل *
*لكن سأفصل ..عسى ان توصلونى الى المعنى الصحيح الذى لم افهمه*

*وان شاء الله انا متأكدة ان هذا الموضوع سيوصلنى للحق*
*هدانا الله وإياكم الى الحق حيثما كان*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يناير 2010)

*ثقى ان الحق لن يتركك ابداً
ونحن خدامه نخدم اولاده 
*​


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (10 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> *انـــــــا الآن فهمت انكم تعبدون الها واحد*





مريم البتولـ قال:


> *وسأفهم ردودكم من هذا المنطلق وسأرد عليها من حيث فهمكم انتم لا من حيث فهمى مع ما تبقى من شبه قليلة*
> *حتى يتبين لى منكم الحق باذن الله سبحانه وتعالى*
> *ولن اشرح الآيات بجمود عقل *
> *لكن سأفصل ..عسى ان توصلونى الى المعنى الصحيح الذى لم افهمه*
> ...




الحمد لله يا اختي مريم انك فهمتي اننا نعبد اله واحد وهذا واضح جدا
انتي رائعة جدا ومحترمة جدا ( هذه ليست مجاملة صدقيني )
انا اشجعك على هذا ولكن لاتتقبلي اي رد نهائي لايعجبك او لم تقنعي به مئة بالمئة ...
ليس هذا الموضوع الذي سيوصلك للحق صدقيني 
الله وحده هو القادر ان يبين لكي الحق حقا ...
ارجوكي لاتنظري الينا اننا مشركين خدوعكي يا اختي كما خدعوني قبل ذلك
نحن لسنا مشركين نحن نسير خلف المسيح وكلنا ثقة بأنه قادر على حفظ كلامه ...
أمين يا اختي وتوجهي بالصلاة (الدعاء) لله كي يكشف لكي الحقيقة 
أمييييييييييييييين


----------



## مريم البتولـ (10 يناير 2010)

انــــا الآن ليست مشكلتى (انتم) من تعبدون
لكن مشكلتى هذا السؤال الذى ابحث عن اجابته فى هذه الآيات..(كم اله موجود فى الكتاب المقدس؟؟)
هذا هو الذى يحيرنى وان شاء الله سأجد الاجابة اليوم بإذن الله سبحانه وتعالى


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> انــــا الآن ليست مشكلتى (انتم) من تعبدون
> لكن مشكلتى هذا السؤال الذى ابحث عن اجابته فى هذه الآيات..(كم اله موجود فى الكتاب المقدس؟؟)
> هذا هو الذى يحيرنى وان شاء الله سأجد الاجابة اليوم بإذن الله سبحانه وتعالى


 
ايه السؤال الغريب ده ، الم تقولي في مداخلتك السابقة 



مريم البتولـ قال:


> *انـــــــا الآن فهمت انكم تعبدون الها واحد*


 
يعني مثلا الكتاب حي يبقى فيه كام اله ، ذا كان ايماننا نابع من الكتاب المقدس واحنا بنقول اننا نعبد اله واحد .

انا مش قادر افهم ايه غرضك من الاسئلة اذا كانت متناقضة وكل يوم بسؤال شكل .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 يناير 2010)

اول الوصايا العشر

سفر الثنيه الاصحاح الخامس(
6 أَنَا هُوَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ الذِي أَخْرَجَكَ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ مِنْ بَيْتِ العُبُودِيَّةِ. 
7 لا يَكُنْ لكَ آلِهَةٌ أُخْرَى أَمَامِي. 
8 لا تَصْنَعْ لكَ تِمْثَالاً مَنْحُوتاً صُورَةً مَا مِمَّا فِي السَّمَاءِ مِنْ فَوْقُ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ مِنْ أَسْفَلُ وَمَا فِي المَاءِ مِنْ تَحْتِ الأَرْضِ. 
9 لا تَسْجُدْ لهُنَّ وَلا تَعْبُدْهُنَّ لأَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ إِلهٌ غَيُورٌ أَفْتَقِدُ ذُنُوبَ الآبَاءِ فِي الأَبْنَاءِ وَفِي الجِيلِ الثَّالِثِ وَالرَّابِعِ مِنَ الذِينَ يُبْغِضُونَنِي 
10 وَأَصْنَعُ إِحْسَاناً إِلى أُلُوفٍ مِنْ مُحِبِّيَّ وَحَافِظِي وَصَايَايَ. )


من انجيل مرقس (28 فَجَاءَ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الْكَتَبَةِ وَسَمِعَهُمْ يَتَحَاوَرُونَ فَلَمَّا رَأَى أَنَّهُ أَجَابَهُمْ حَسَناً سَأَلَهُ: «أَيَّةُ وَصِيَّةٍ هِيَ أَوَّلُ الْكُلِّ؟» 
29 فَأَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «*إِنَّ أَوَّلَ كُلِّ الْوَصَايَا هِيَ: اسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ. الرَّبُّ إِلَهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ.* 
30 وَتُحِبُّ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قَلْبِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ نَفْسِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ فِكْرِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ قُدْرَتِكَ. هَذِهِ هِيَ الْوَصِيَّةُ الأُولَى. 
31 وَثَانِيَةٌ مِثْلُهَا هِيَ: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ كَنَفْسِكَ. لَيْسَ وَصِيَّةٌ أُخْرَى أَعْظَمَ مِنْ هَاتَيْنِ». 
32 فَقَالَ لَهُ الْكَاتِبُ: «جَيِّداً يَا مُعَلِّمُ. بِالْحَقِّ قُلْتَ لأَنَّهُ اللَّهُ وَاحِدٌ وَلَيْسَ آخَرُ سِوَاهُ. )


رساله يعقوب البار(أَنْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنَّ اللَّهَ وَاحِدٌ. حَسَناً تَفْعَلُ. وَالشَّيَاطِينُ يُؤْمِنُونَ وَيَقْشَعِرُّونَ!)


----------



## مريم البتولـ (10 يناير 2010)

معذرة يا استاذ نيو مان
لكن الانتقال من دين الى دين يحتاج الى اجابات على اسئلة كثيرة
لذا انتظرنى حتى انتهى من الرد على مشاركاتكم السابقة


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 يناير 2010)

*



إِنَّ أَوَّلَ كُلِّ الْوَصَايَا هِيَ: اسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ. الرَّبُّ إِلَهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ.

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هل تاكدتي اختي

نحن معكي للاخر

سلام و نعمه*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (10 يناير 2010)

> كم اله موجود فى الكتاب المقدس؟؟


اله واحد
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29569


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> معذرة يا استاذ نيو مان
> لكن الانتقال من دين الى دين يحتاج الى اجابات على اسئلة كثيرة
> لذا انتظرنى حتى انتهى من الرد على مشاركاتكم السابقة


 
ومن قال ان اتباع المسيح هو الانتقال الى دين ؟؟

المسيحية ليست دين ، المسيحية هي اتباع شخص المسيح المخلص ، لم يقل المسيح ( اليوم اتتمت لكم دينكم ) ولكنه قال على الصليب ( قد أكٌمل ) لانه اتم متطلبات الخلاص والفداء .

المسيحية هي طريقة حياة ، نمشي فيها خلف المسيح الذي عرفنا واظهر لنا الله الآب المحب السماوي .

ارجو ان تطرحي المزيد من الاسئلة حتى تعرفي ايماننا من مصادره وليس مما يقوله الآخرون عنّا .

سلام ملك السلام .


----------



## مريم البتولـ (10 يناير 2010)

حمورابي قال:


> تحية
> صاحب الموضوع أهلاً بحضرتك .
> لايوجد أي خطأ لغوي في ألأيه ولا يكون ألأمر كما تتفصل
> (كان المفروض هكذا أو هكذا )
> ...


 
انت هنا تقول ان الاب(العقل )كان فى السماء هو الله
والابن (الجسد) كان فى الارض وهو المسيح.. الله ايضا
جاء في إنجيل يوحنا [ 17 : 3 ] أن المسيح عليه السلام توجه ببصره نحو السماء قائلاً لله : (( وهذه الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته . ))

وهذه الآية يقول فيها المسيح ان الله لا يوجد له شريك وان المسيح رسوله وليس اله مثله !!!

لو كان العقل هو الذى ارسل الجسد اذن فان الجسد نزل الى الارض والعقل مازال فى السماء
ولكن اين ذهبت الروح؟؟ وكيف نزل الجسد من دون عقل ولا روح؟؟

لو كان المسيح (الله)بن (الله) ؟؟كيف ننسب لله الولادة وقد قال على نفسه انه لم يلد
وإنجيل لوقا الإصحاح 1 : 31 + إنجيل لوقا الإصحاح 2 : 6 - 7
فالله سبحانه وتعالى لم يلد ولم يولد 

وكيف يلد الاله نفسه؟؟
توضيح
سعد بن سعد
اذن بالتأكيد سعد (الابن )غير سعد(الاب) ..وهو فقط تشابه اسماء
لكن لو كان سعد (الاب)هو نفسه سعد(الابن) لكان القول هكذاسعد بن نفسه)
وكيف يلد سعد نفسه ؟؟
هذا غير ان سعد اساسا لا يلد لانه رجل !!
و يلزم (للمولود) ان يكون (ابوه) غيـــــــــــره !!

انتظــــــــــــــــــــر ردك والتوضيح


----------



## مريم البتولـ (10 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> ومن قال ان اتباع المسيح هو الانتقال الى دين ؟؟
> 
> المسيحية ليست دين ، المسيحية هي اتباع شخص المسيح المخلص ، لم يقل المسيح ( اليوم اتتمت لكم دينكم ) ولكنه قال على الصليب ( قد أكٌمل ) لانه اتم متطلبات الخلاص والفداء .
> 
> ...


ان شاء الله انتظرنى اذن


----------



## مريم البتولـ (10 يناير 2010)

حمورابي قال:


> ما هو
> رد حضرتك على التعليق رقم (82)
> 
> ومسألة هم واحد او في واحد
> ...


 
رأيت المشاركة متأخر ..وتم الرد عليها بفضل الله سبحانه وتعالى


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> وكيف يلد الاله نفسه؟؟
> توضيح
> سعد بن سعد
> اذن بالتأكيد سعد (الابن )غير سعد(الاب) ..وهو فقط تشابه اسماء
> ...


 
لازلت تفسرين ( ابن الله ) بالتفسير الحسي ( سعد ابن سعد ) .

اذا اردت ضرب المثل ، اضربيه هكذا .

سعد ابن السبيل .

سؤال : هل السبيل يلد ؟؟؟ 
الاجابة : بالطبع لا 
سؤال : كيف يكون سعد ابن السبيل ؟؟
الاجابة : الكلام رمزي ، معناه ان سعد ليس له مكان وهو متنقل .
سؤال : كيف يكون المسيح ابن الله بهذا المعنى ؟
الاجابة : ان المسيح (بالرغم من انك ترينه انسانا في الشكل الخارجي ) الا انه يشبه جوهر الله في كل شيء ، له صفات الله وخصائص الله ( يخلق ويشفي ويحي الموتى ويأمر الطبيعة والشياطين وله حياة في ذاته وله الدينونة ولا يستطيع الموت ان يمسك به فيقوم من تلقاء ذاته من الاموات ) .

ابن الله ليس بمعنى الله تزوج وانجب او ان الله يلد الله (او اله ) .
ولكن بمعنى ( هذا الشبل من ذاك الاسد ) .

المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد .

ليس الهين ، بل المسيح انسان كامل حلّ في جسده كل ملء اللاهوت ( جسديا ) اي لم تكن فيه ذرة في جسده او انسانيته ليس غير ممتلئة باللاهوت ، ومع هذا فاللاهوت يملأ الكون ، بل ان اللاهوت يحتوي الكون ، والكون لا يحتويه .

الكلام قد يكون صعب على مسلم ، ولذلك ، حاولي ان تنظري اليه كمن يقول ( الرحمن على العرش استوى ) . فالمسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ، او ( الرحمن على الناسوت استوى ) !!! 
هذا الكلام فقط  لتقريب الصورة لذهن المسلم الذي يدرك هذه الحقائق اسلاميا ويرفضها اذا كانت مسيحية .

سلام ملك السلام .


----------



## مريم البتولـ (10 يناير 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> للمرة الاخيرة اذكرك بسؤالى عن الاية 35 سورة التوبة وعن حرف الواو فيها ولكنك بالطبع تتجاهلين الرد ولكنى اكرر السؤال هل حرف الواوفيها بين الله والمسيح عيسى ابن مريم خطأ لغوى ام اعتراف بوجود إلهين هما الله والمسيح؟
> 
> تقصد هذه الآية قال الله سبحانه تعالى(يوم يحمى عليها فى نار جهنم فتكوى بها جباههم وجنوبهم وظهورهم هذا ما كنزتم لأنفسكم فذوقوا ما كنتم تكنزون)
> ليس بها اى خطــأ لغوى
> ...


 
هدانا الله واياك الى طريق الحق حيثما كان


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> هدانا الله واياك الى طريق الحق حيثما كان


*تقبل الله منا ومنك !*
*ولكن هل فهمتى ان الثالوث هو ليس 3 الهه على الإطلاق !*

*طيب اديكى مثال يسهل العملية ولا يصفها !*
*عندك برنامج تليفزيونى والبرنامج دة بتصورة 3 كاميرات كل واحدة منهم بتصور مشهد غير التانية*

*ف انت هاتلاقى عند 3 مشاهد مختلفة ولكن البرنامج واحد فقط مش 3*

*سهل دة ؟*​


----------



## مريم البتولـ (10 يناير 2010)

ex-moslim قال:


> اختي الغالية مريم ...
> 
> ركزي فتح الله بصيرتك ...
> 
> ...


 
دائما ادعوا بها اقسم لك 
وثق انا اقسم بالله سبحانه وتعالى لا اريد المجادلة بل اريد ان انهى هذا الموضوع بما يشفى قلبى وعقلى

ثم انظر وامعن النظر فى مثالك (مثلث به ثلاث اضلاع رغم ذلك فهو مثلث واحد)
نضع هذه الجملة بسياق الآية لنتأكد من الصحة اللغوية للآية
(ضلع وضلع وضلع وهؤلاء الثلاثة فى مثلث)
هذه هى الصيغة الصحيحة
ولاحظ ان الاضلاع غير متشابهة وكل ضلع مختلف عن الآخر وهذا يؤكد ان (واو العطف) تلزم المغايرة
اذن كان يجب ان تكون الاية هكذا (الاب والابن والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة فى واحد)
هذا هو الصحيح لغويا

انتظر تعليقك بآية اخرى تؤكد قولك لانى انا على يقين من صحة ما اقول وما ردودك الا تزيدنى يقين فى صحة لغتى ..


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 يناير 2010)

لا تقسمي اختي نحن نصدقك



> 33 «أَيْضاً سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ:لاَ تَحْنَثْ بَلْ أَوْفِ لِلرَّبِّ أَقْسَامَكَ.
> 34 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تَحْلِفُوا الْبَتَّةَ لاَ بِالسَّمَاءِ لأَنَّهَا كُرْسِيُّ اللَّهِ
> 35 وَلاَ بِالأَرْضِ لأَنَّهَا مَوْطِئُ قَدَمَيْهِ وَلاَ بِأُورُشَلِيمَ لأَنَّهَا مَدِينَةُ الْمَلِكِ الْعَظِيمِ.
> 36 وَلاَ تَحْلِفْ بِرَأْسِكَ لأَنَّكَ لاَ تَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَجْعَلَ شَعْرَةً وَاحِدَةً بَيْضَاءَ أَوْ سَوْدَاءَ.
> 37 بَلْ لِيَكُنْ كَلاَمُكُمْ: نَعَمْ نَعَمْ لاَ لاَ. وَمَا زَادَ عَلَى ذَلِكَ فَهُوَ مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ.


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> ثم انظر وامعن النظر فى مثالك (مثلث به ثلاث اضلاع رغم ذلك فهو مثلث واحد)
> نضع هذه الجملة بسياق الآية لنتأكد من الصحة اللغوية للآية
> (ضلع وضلع وضلع وهؤلاء الثلاثة فى مثلث)
> هذه هى الصيغة الصحيحة
> ...


 
(فان الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة الآب والكلمة والروح القدس وهؤلاء *الثلاثة هم واحد.*8 والذين يشهدون في الارض هم ثلاثة الروح والماء والدم والثلاثة هم *في* الواحد.)
(1 يوحنا 5: 7)


----------



## مريم البتولـ (10 يناير 2010)

انتظرونى سأرد على المشاركات السابقة ثم سأعود لارد عليكم


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 يناير 2010)

> الآب والكلمة والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد




قد طرحت اختي الكيمه موضوعي عن التغاير الاقنومي و قد ي فيه اخي مولكا

و في الموضوع ما قد يزيل لبسك اختي الكريمه

برجاء قراءته

لانه سيساعد

سلام و نعمه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 يناير 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=116195

اللينك اختي الكريمه

عذرا فالكيبورد بايظ

هذ سيساعدك في البحث قليلا

تقبلي تحياتي


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 يناير 2010)

> اذن كان يجب ان تكون الاية هكذا (الاب والابن والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة فى واحد)




*خطأ أيضا !


 تعالى نعود للكتاب المقدس


** 7- فان الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة الاب و الكلمة و الروح القدس و هؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد.*​ 

* 8- و الذين يشهدون في الارض هم ثلاثة الروح و الماء و الدم و الثلاثة هم في الواحد.* 
*

وهذا ما سقطى انتى فيه انكى حين تفسيرن الأقانيم تفسريها على انها اشياء داخل اشياء والكتاب المقدس فصل بين اية 7 واية 8 بوضع حرف الجر " فى " ......*


*
*


> انتظر تعليقك بآية اخرى تؤكد قولك لانى انا على يقين من صحة ما اقول وما ردودك الا تزيدنى يقين فى صحة لغتى ..



*هل تفهمين العربية ؟؟؟*

* التغاير موجوووووووووووووووووود فى الأقانيم*
* التغاير غير موجوووووووووووووود فى الذات*​* 
** عارفة الفرق ؟*​ 
*حرف الواو هو حرف عطف بيدل عل ىلامغايرة فى شئ وعطف شئ على شئ  !*​ 

*
**للمرة السابعة اطلب من الإجابة على هذا السؤال !*



*واطلب منك تفسيرا لإنقطاع الجملة هنا*

* وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته ، مـــــالــــه ؟؟*​* 

*

​


----------



## مريم البتولـ (10 يناير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *أول خطأ وليس اول قاعدة ، لماذا ؟؟*​
> *لأن المسيح هنا هو اقنوم وكان يكلم هنا الآب وهو اقنوم وليس ذات منفصل*
> *فإستشهادك خاطئ جدا*​
> *الله الحقيقى واحد لا محالة*
> ...


 

يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاأستـــــــــــــــــــاذ مولكا
الاية هكذا
(لكى يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقى وحدك و يسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته)

الجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزء الاول  يختلف عن الجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزء الثانى
يعنى لا يجوز تغيير موضع كلمة من الجزء الاول الى الجزء الثانى
لماذا...لان الكلمة ان تخطت (حرف العطف )سيجب عليها ان تغير معنى الاية بالكلية

لذا (يسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته) معطوفة على (انت الاله الحقيقى )
من الممكن ان تكون الاية بهذا الشكل( انت الاله الحقيقى ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته)
اذن بقى سؤال ..اين سنضع كلمة (وحدك)
الجواب ..نضعها فى اى موضع فى جزئها المعروف(الجزء الاول)
اى من الممكن ان توضع هكذا (لكى يعرفوك وحدك انت الاله الحقيقى ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته )
وتصح ايضا(لكى يعرفوك انت الاله وحدك الحقيقى ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته)
وبهذا ينفى الالوهية عن اى احد الا الله و يسوع المسيح الذى ارسله وليس اله مثله

انتهيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــنا من هذه الاية لانى متأكدة من صحة تفسيرى لها

نأتى للآيات التى تناقضها

(وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ابْنَ اللهِ قَدْ جَاءَ وَأَعْطَانَا بَصِيرَةً لِنَعْرِفَ الْحَقَّ. وَنَحْنُ فِي الْحَقِّ فِي ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. هَذَا هُوَ الإِلَهُ الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ)
(1 يوحنا 1: 20)

المسيح ابن الله 
عرفنا من الآية الاولى ان المسيح ليس اله <<متفقين
ومن هذه الاية نعرف ان الاب هو الله <<الاله الحقيقى
والابن هو المسيح <<ليس الاله الحقيقى
فِي ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. هَذَا هُوَ الإِلَهُ الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ

هنا يقول ان المسيح هو الاله الحق !!!
عرفت لماذا انا اقول ان الاب هو الله (الاله الحقيقى
والابن (اله) اسقط عن نفسه الالوهية فى الاية الاولى
والروح القدس كما فى قاموس الكتاب المقدس هى ايضا (اله)
الله هو الاله الحقيقى فى الاية الاولى وفى الاية الثانية المسيح !!
والمسيح فى الاية الاولى اسقط عن نفسه حكم الالوهية 
واثبتها لله وحده !!


لو كان الله (سبحانه تنزه عن ذلك) ولد المسيح فهذا غير مقبول عندكم .. وإنجيل لوقا الإصحاح 1 : 31 + إنجيل لوقا الإصحاح 2 : 6 - 7
فالله سبحانه وتعالى لم يلد ولم يولد 

كلمهم قائلاً: دفع إلي كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض، فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن وروح القدس، وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به. وها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر. آمين" (متى 28/ 18-20)

هذه الآية تدل على اختلاف الآلهة بواو العطف <<قبل ان تتهمنى بالجهل ركز فيما سأكتب

المتحدث هو الله يقول (عمدوهم باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس)
لو كان الثلاثة فعلا واحد...لماذا لم يقل احدهم فقط ؟؟
لماذا لم يقل مثلا (عمدوهم باسم الواحد)؟؟
او (عمدوهم باسم الروح القدس)
اذن هذا يدل على انهم ثلاثة مختلفين (ويؤكد ان العطف يفيد التغاير)
ولو كان المتحدث هو الثلاثة بالفعل لقال (الاب الابن الروح القدس) لحذف حرف المغايرة
ارجو منك ان تبقى بتركيزك ..انظر
(الابهو الله والابن هو يسوع )والمتحدث هو الله اى (الاب)فقط و لو كان المتحدث هو اليسوع اذن (الابن)فقط 
يعنى ذلك انهم ثلاثة مختلفين بالفعل وان المتحدث ثالثهم (ثالث ثلاثة)

هذا هو ما يحيرنى ..ثم ان احد الثلاثة قد اسقط الالوهية عن غير الله اذن هناك تناقض !!أو ان الاية الاخيرة لا تقصد الوهية الابن والروح القدس بل تقصد الوهية المتحدث فقط 

انت تقول انهم اقانيم ؟؟ انا أتيتك بأدلة من الانجيل انهم آلهة وليسو اقانيم ..هذا غير ما يقوله قاموس الكتاب المقدس عن ان الروح القدس اله
ارجو التفسير والتوضيح بآيات اخرى لانى اجمع بين الايات واجدها متفرقة ومتباعدة


----------



## مريم البتولـ (10 يناير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *مطلوب ردك على هذا السؤال*​
> 
> *
> و يسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته ، مـــــالــــه ؟؟​​*​


اولا لم افهم السؤال

 ثانيا اعتقد اننا انتهينا من تفسيرها
لان لو كان تغيير مكان كلمة (وحدك) الى ما بعد العطف لن يغير فى المعنى
لكان معنى الاية هكذا (انت الاله الحقيقى وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته)
هو نفســـــــــه تفسير الاية هكذا(انت الاله الحقيقى  ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته وحدك)

ولم يكن التفسير متشابه ابدا ..اذن فان وضعك لكلمة(وحدك)بعد (حرف المغايرة) خطأ


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> اولا لم افهم السؤال
> 
> ثانيا اعتقد اننا انتهينا من تفسيرها
> لان لو كان تغيير مكان كلمة (وحدك) الى ما بعد العطف لن يغير فى المعنى
> ...


 
لو عاوزه تفهمي ولا تجادلي 
هاتي الجملة في سياقها في الانجيل .

لماذا تخافين من مواجهة الحقيقة بنفسك ؟؟


----------



## مريم البتولـ (10 يناير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *هنا عرف الواو للعطف ، لعطف جملة " يسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته " على جملة " أنت الإله الحقيقي " *
> 
> *اى ان لغويا تصبح*​
> *انت الإله الحقيقى ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته وحدك *​
> ...


 
انتظــــــــــــــر ردك وتوضيحك


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> انتظــــــــــــــر ردك وتوضيحك


 
عاوزه تفهمي ، هات الكلام في سياق الاصحاح 
عاوزة تجادلي فقط ، افعلي ما تفعليه الان تماما .

الله معك .


----------



## مريم البتولـ (10 يناير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *انـــا لقيت تناقض بين الآيات اللى انتى طرحتيها والآية اللى انا كتبتها *
> 
> *(لكى يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقى وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته)*
> *وتفسيرها واضح امامى ان المسيح كان ينظر الى السماء ويقول لله (انت الاله (الحقيقى وحدك) للتوكيد*
> ...


 
ليه اتهرب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اولا انا فتحت الموضوع دة علشان الايات اللى انتى كتبتيها
الايات اللى انتى كتبتيها فيها ان يسوع المسيح هو الرب << متفقين
الاية اللى انا كتبتها فى الموضوع دة فيها ان يسوع المسيح بيقول لله(انت الاله الحقيقى لا شريك لالوهيتك وانا رسولك فقط)
انا وجدت التناقض دة عشان كدة فتحت الموضوع والسبب الرئيسى الايات اللى انتى كتبتيها 

وكنت مستنية اية تجمع بين الايات كلها لكن لغاية دلوقتى بابحث ..


----------



## مريم البتولـ (10 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> طلبت من الاخت المسلمة مريم طلبت وتجاهلته ثلاث مرات
> خير ان شاء الله ؟؟؟
> 
> يا اختي ، هاتي الاصحاح الذي به الصلاة التي صلاها المسيح وقال فيها ( ليعرفوك انت ... ) الكلام في سياقه سشرح لك كل شيء .
> ...


 
لم ارى هذا السؤال الا مرة واحد <<الان فقط !!!

انا لا اعرف ماقبل هذه الايه ولا مابعدها ؟؟
اذا تكرمت ممكن انت تكتب باقى الكلام يمكن الاقى شئ ينفعنى
انا انتظر  السياق بالكامل لا تتأخر ..


----------



## مريم البتولـ (10 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> عاوزه تفهمي ، هات الكلام في سياق الاصحاح
> عاوزة تجادلي فقط ، افعلي ما تفعليه الان تماما .
> 
> الله معك .


 
والله انا لا اعرف سياق الكلام
انتظر منك انت ان تأتينى به فلا تتأخر رجاء


----------



## مريم البتولـ (10 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> لو عاوزه تفهمي ولا تجادلي
> هاتي الجملة في سياقها في الانجيل .
> 
> لماذا تخافين من مواجهة الحقيقة بنفسك ؟؟


 
انت تكرر ولا تنتظرنى ان ارد عليك ؟؟
انا بانتظار السياق انت ءأتينى به رجاء فانا لا اعرف سوى هذه الاية 
لا اعرف ما بعدها ولا ما قبلها


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 يناير 2010)

> الجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزء الاول  يختلف عن الجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزء الثانى



*شفتى انك بتألفى من عندك ؟؟*



> لماذا...لان الكلمة ان تخطت (حرف العطف )سيجب عليها ان تغير معنى الاية بالكلية



*هذة قواعد اللغة البطيخية ، ما هذا الهراء ؟؟
المعنى اصلا انتى لم تعرفيه لكى تقولى انه سوف يتغير !*



> اذن بقى سؤال ..اين سنضع كلمة (وحدك)


*
اني يعرفوك انت ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته وحدك

هل رأيتيها ام مازلتى لا تريها ؟*

*الوحدانية هى وحدانية الإرسال *



> اى من الممكن ان توضع هكذا (لكى يعرفوك وحدك انت الاله الحقيقى ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته )



*هههههههههههههههه
انتى بتغيرى فى موضوع الكلمة مع ثبات حرف العطف " واو " ؟؟ هههههه

بجد حاجة عجيبة
إذا كان التغيير اصلا تم عشان حرف الواو تقومى انتى تثبتى حرف الواو وتغيرى برضوا
ههههههههه

*


> انتهيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــنا من هذه الاية لانى متأكدة من صحة تفسيرى لها



*
تفسيرك غلط لغويا ولاهوتيا وتفسيريا

انتى هنا لتتعلمى وتناقشى لا لكى تتمسكى بالغلط !

*


> نأتى للآيات التى تناقضها



*ياريت تحترمى الناس زى ما بنحترمك*



> (وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ابْنَ اللهِ قَدْ جَاءَ وَأَعْطَانَا بَصِيرَةً لِنَعْرِفَ الْحَقَّ. وَنَحْنُ فِي الْحَقِّ فِي ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. هَذَا هُوَ الإِلَهُ الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ)
> (1 يوحنا 1: 20)



*عارفة لية انتى قلتى على الأية دى بتناقضها ؟؟
عشان انتى فسرتى الأولى غلط وبالتالى ليس لكى مخرج من هذة الأية 
اما لو فسرتيها صح هاتلاقى لا تناقض الا فى عقلك فقط !*



> هنا يقول ان المسيح هو الاله الحق !!!



*شكرا على الإعتراف*



> كلمهم قائلاً: دفع إلي كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض، فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن وروح القدس، وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به. وها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر. آمين" (متى 28/ 18-20)
> 
> هذه الآية تدل على اختلاف الآلهة بواو العطف <<قبل ان تتهمنى بالجهل ركز فيما سأكتب



*يابنتى حرام عليكى
جيبتى منين الهه دى ؟؟*

*هنا اقااااااااااانيم*



> المتحدث هو الله يقول (عمدوهم باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس)


*
هل تعرفى العربية وهل تفهمى ؟؟

المتحدث هو المسيح

انتى كمان مابتعرفيش تقرأى ؟

*


> لو كان الثلاثة فعلا واحد...لماذا لم يقل احدهم فقط ؟؟



*لأنهم اقانيم متساوية فى الجوهر*



> لماذا لم يقل مثلا (عمدوهم باسم الواحد)؟؟



*قالها اكثر من مرة
وهنا دل عليها بكلمة " بإسم "

*


> انت تقول انهم اقانيم ؟؟ انا أتيتك بأدلة من الانجيل انهم آلهة وليسو اقانيم


*

اصبحتى تتكلمين بكل جهل

سوف اطلب حزم هذا الحوار الذى لم تقدمى فيه اى كلمة صحيحة وتكررى نفس الكلام مرة اخرى
*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> انت تكرر ولا تنتظرنى ان ارد عليك ؟؟
> انا بانتظار السياق انت ءأتينى به رجاء فانا لا اعرف سوى هذه الاية
> لا اعرف ما بعدها ولا ما قبلها


 
لقد وضعت لك الطلب اكثر من مرة 
واذا كنت لا تعرفي اين مكان الآية التي تتحدثي عنها في الكتاب المقدس ، فمن اين اتيت بها ، من موقع اسلامي ؟؟؟

يا اختي لن اكتب لك سياق الايات .

اذهبي وابحثي عن مكان الآية واكتبيها في سياقها 
بشارة يوحنا الاصحاح 17 

وستجدي ان سياقها هو الاصحاح كله .

هاتيها وتعالي افهمي ، بدل ان تجادلي وانت لم تفتحي الكتاب المقدس من اصله .


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 يناير 2010)

*للمرة الثامنة اكرر*​
*مطلوب ردك على هذا السؤال​


و يسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته        ، مـــــالــــه ؟؟

الجملة هنا بها انقطاع واريد ان تفسرى لى هذة الجملة

لو كررتى نفس الكلام سوف تحذف عضويتك تماما للملاعبة
​*


----------



## مريم البتولـ (10 يناير 2010)

انت الفادي قال:


> *الاخت مريم البتول..*
> *رجاء ان تقرأي هذه المشاركة بعناية و خذي وقتك في قرائتها.*
> 
> *انت هنا عزيزتي حتي تناقي ايماننا الحقيقي و ليس لمناقشة ما تعتقدين اننا نؤمن به..*
> ...


 
ارجو ان انبـــــــــــــــه انا افهم جيدا فى اللغة بفضل الله سبحانه وتعالى ..
حتى الان لم اصل لحل مقنع ..وانا انتظر


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 يناير 2010)

*ابسط السؤال

هذة هى الحياة الأبدية ( اية ؟ ) ان يعرفوك انت الإلة الحقيقى وحدك ( كويس ) ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته ( ماله ؟ ) ............ فين بقى البقية بتاعة الجملة الخبرية ؟؟؟*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 يناير 2010)

> ارجو ان انبـــــــــــــــه انا افهم جيدا فى اللغة بفضل الله سبحانه وتعالى ..


*
انتى اثبتى انك لا تعرفين العربية تماما على الإطلاق

فليس بشهادتك لنفسك بل بكلمك نفه امامنا !*​


----------



## alaakamel30 (10 يناير 2010)

اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alaakamel30 

 







*للمرة الاخيرة اذكرك بسؤالى عن الاية 35 سورة التوبة وعن حرف الواو فيها ولكنك بالطبع تتجاهلين الرد ولكنى اكرر السؤال هل حرف الواوفيها بين الله والمسيح عيسى ابن مريم خطأ لغوى ام اعتراف بوجود إلهين هما الله والمسيح؟

تقصد هذه الآية قال الله سبحانه تعالى(يوم يحمى عليها فى نار جهنم فتكوى بها جباههم وجنوبهم وظهورهم هذا ما كنزتم لأنفسكم فذوقوا ما كنتم تكنزون)
ليس بها اى خطــأ لغوى
والقرآن كله اقسم بالله العلى العظيم ليس به اى خطأ لغوى ...
*
*أسف الآية هى 31 وليست 35 عذرا
اما عن اطروحتك حول الاية فانا اجيبك بقواعد ايضا مثلما تتبعين فى كتاباتك
القاعدة الاولى لا يجوز تطبيق قواعد اللغة العربية على آيات الانجيل لان العربية ليست هى اللغة التى كتب بها الانجيل ومع الرغم من ذلك لا اجد اى مخالفة لقواعد اللغة فى هذة الاية ومع الرغم من ذلك ايضا استطيع ان اؤتيك بمخالفات صريحة لقواعد اللغة العربية من القرآن والذى من المفروض بأن يكون بلسان عربى مبين ولكن ليس فى هذا القسم من المنتدى لاحترام قوانين القسم وعدم التشتيت.

ذكرت انه لا يوجد ابدا وان كان عندك فاطرح فى المنتدى الحوار الاسلامى وانا جاهزة اقسم لك
أنت لست فى حاجة للقسم لأنى سأطرح الموضوع قريبا وأدعوك له

القاعدة الثانية
لماذا تتشبثين بحرف الواو ولا تنظرى الى أول الآية وتتجاهلينها،يقول يسوع هذة الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقى ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته؟
فهل تؤمنين بان حرف الواو هو دليل صريح على مغايرة الله عن يسوع المسيح ولا تؤمنين بان حرف الواواشرك يسوع مع ما قبله وهو الإله الحقيقى وبذلك ووفقا لقواعد اللغة العربية تكون الحياة الابدية تستلزم معرفة الله ويسوع وليس الله وحده !!!! فإذا كنتى تتمسكين بحرف الواو كدليل على المغايرة فيجب ايضا ان لا تنكرى دلالته على ان الحياة الابدية ليست بدون معرفة يسوع واذا اعترفت بذلك فأى نبى هذا الذى تتوقف على معرفته الحياة الابدية؟
عزيزتى لا يجوز التمسك بقاعدة لغوية وإهمال الاخرى

انا استخدمت فيها كل القواعد وانظر للتأكد
اول جزء(لكى يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقى وحدك)يعترف المسيح لله بأنه الاله الحقيقى لا يوجد له اى شريك
الجزء الثانى(و) وهى تدل على ان الجملة الاولى تختلف بالكليه عن الجملة الثانيه(ولا يجوز نقل كلمة قبلها الى الجزء الذى بعدها لأن الكلمة بالتأكيد سيتغير معناها لان (واو العطف)يووووووووووجب ويلــــــــــزم المغايرة)
لذا لا يمكن نقل كلمة من(الجزء الاول )الى (الجزء الثالث)
الجزء الثالث (يسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته) يعترف المسيح انه رسول الله وليس الها مثله
كالعادة لعبة الغميضة ، يا سيدتى إما انك تلتفين على المعنى وتتجاهلى ردودنا أو انك تحاولين اثبات شىء لا نفهمه نحن وأشك فى ذلك.*
*أنظرى بالله عليك لو يسوع المسيح رسول كما تقولين انت فهل تقبلين ان تكون الحياة الابدية تتوقف على معرفته هو شخصيا كما فى الآية؟ ارجو الاجابة
 وكما اخبرتك حرف الواو هنا هو واو المعية وانت تعلمين ذلك ويفيد المصاحبة وليس التغاير فبالله عليك كفانا غبن وتدليس*
*اما عن قولك انه لا نستطيع نقل كلمة من بعد الواو الى ما قبلها فارجو ان تتذكرى مقولتك هذة جيدا لان لنا فيها وقفة قريبا وربما تصبح دليل ادانتك ،فقط ان تتذكريها جيدا ويتذكرها باقى الاعضاء وأراك لاحقا فى الحوار الاسلامى

القاعدة الثالثة
تدعين ان حرف الواو هو حرف عطف يفيد المغايرة بين المعطوف والمعطوف عليه وتستغلين عدم إلمام الاعضاء بقواعد اللغة العربية ولكننى اجيبك لألزمك الصمت بعد ذلك:
حرف الواو هنا ليس حرف عطف يا بليغة اللسان بل هو واو المعية وهو حرف يفيد مشاركة ما بعده مع ما قبله ويأتى دائما ما بعده منصوب بالفتحة لانه مفعول معه اى ان الاله الحقيقى مفعول به اما يسوع المسيح مفعول معه ،فإذا كنت لا تعلمين قواعد اللغة وتفاخرين بها فهى مصيبة وإذا كنت تعلمين وتدلسين علينا فهى مصيبة أكبر.
وساذكر لك مثال للتشبيه مع الفارق فى المضمون بينه وبين الآية المذكورة
عندما اقول (هذا هو الحب ان احبك انت المرأة الوحيدة فى حياتى وروحك التى تنبعث كالشذى)
اذن هل هناك مغايرة بينك كأمرأة وبين روحك ؟ نعم هناك مغايرة فى الصفة ولكن المضمون والجوهر واحد.

لا خطأ
المرأة غيـــــــــــــر الروح
المرأة فيها (روح وجسد وعقل ودم و..)
الروح (علمها عند الله سبحانه وتعالى..)
اذن هناك تغاير وبالدليل ..ولتزداد تأكدا ان المضمون والجوهر غير واحد سأطرح سؤال
لماذا كان كلامه عن المرأة مختلف عن كلامه عن الروح
لماذا (ما دام المضمون واحد) لم يحذف الروح ان كانت بالفعل الروح تشبه المرأة ؟؟
اذن هناك اختلاف بين الله ويسوع بنص الآية

هنا حضرتك سقطتِ وبدون قصد اكدتِ ما حاول الاخوة هنا إقناعك به فلا داع للنكران مرة أخرى،عزيزتى انتِ قلت ان  المرأة فيها جسد وعقل وروح ،وكذلك نحن نقول ان الله آب وابن والروح القدس الجسد هو المرأة والعقل هو المرأة والروح هى المرأة وكذلك الاب هو الله الابن هو الله الروح القدس هو الله هم ثلاثة اقانيم تتمايز ولكنها لا تتغاير تتمايز فى عملها ولكن لا تتغاير فى جوهرها.*
*وسؤالك الاخير يؤكد كلامى حيث تقولين لو المرأة تشبه الروح فلماذا لم يحذفها ، وأجيبك لأن الروح تستطيع أن تنبعث كما فى المثال الذى أوردته أما الجسد لا وكذلك الله فكل أقنوم له عمله الذى يميزه.*
*وردا على مثالك الاول: عندما تخترعين اختراع مذهل نقول مريم اخترعت هذا الشىء رغم ان عقلك وليس جسدك او روحك من اخترع*
*وعندما تطلع روحك بعد الشر عليك نقول هذة مريم الروح التى ذهبت الى بارئها والجسد الميت فى القبر،اذن كل ما ذكرتيه انت من لوغاريتمات عن جسد وعقل وروح هو فى النهاية مريم*

*القاعدة الرابعة فى ذكرك للآية التى تقول( الآب والإبن والروح القدس الثلاثة هم واحد)
ايضا الواو هنا هى واو المعية ولا تفيد المغايرة وأى مغايرة هنا اذا كانت الآية تقول ان الثلاثة هم واحد؟
والآية التى تليها تأكيد لوحدانية الله وثالوثية اقانيمه وليست دليل إدانة
مثال (مريم البتول هى انسان واحد جسد وروح ونفس) هل تعد صفاتك تنفى وحدانية إنسانيتك؟

لاحظ سياق هذه الجملة(مريم هى انسان جسد وعقل وروح)
هيا نشكل هذا السياق تشكيلا يشبه سياق الاية
هكذا(العقل والجسد والروح وهؤلاء الثلاثة فى مريم) هذه الجملة صحيحة مئة بالمئة لانهم مختلفين لكن بداخلى (فى) ليس (هم)
تخيل انك ترى (اب وابنه وجده)دخلوا عليك الغرفة
وسألتهم من انتم ماذا سيكون الرد ؟؟ 
لن يكون الرد ابدا( نحن واحد) هذا ليس عقلانى وهذا خطأ فى اللغة
 ربنا يصبرك ويصبرنا، كما قلت لك الثلاثة متمايزون وليس مختلفون راجعى إجابتى السابقة

القاعدة الخامسة
نظر يسوع للسماء ومخاطبته الآب ليس دليل على انهما مختلفان عن بعضهما البعض، يا عزيزتى حتى انت وانا احيانا نتحدث الى أنفسنا فى المرآة هل هذا يعنى انك اثنين او إنى شخصين؟

بينت تفسير الاية بكاملها فى الاعلى
ثم لا يتكلم مع نفسه الا قليل عاقل مثل البشر وانا منهم ..فلا تقل ذلك مرة اخرى
انا لم اسىء إليك وانت تفهمين ذلك جيدا فكل البشر يتحدثون الى انفسهم احيانا سواء بصوت مسموع او بصوت داخلى فهل كل انسان يتحدث الى نفسه يكون شخصان؟*
*عندما يحدثنى عقلى ويقول لقد احسنت صنيعا بعنايتك بجسدك؟ فهل عقلى وجسدى شخصان؟

القاعدة السادسة
لا تعولى كثيرا على قواعد اللغة لأن فيها كثيرا من دليل إدانتك اكثر منه من دليل تبريرك، وإن عولت عليها فبالصدق تعولين وليس بالتدليس

يا استاذ اقسم لك انى ابحث عن الحق وهذه القواعد انا متأكدة منها مئة بالمئة

سنتاكد من ذلك فى الحوار الإسلامى قريبا
القاعدة السابعة
استوعبى ما كتبته وما كتبه أخوتى ههنا وشاركينا بالمزيد من أسئلتك المتشككة فنحن لها ولسنا بمقصرين

القاعدة الثامنة
أتحدى ان تؤتينى برد حتى ولو وفقا لقواعد لغتك العربية الجميلة لما سألتك عنه فى الآية 35 من سورة التوبة ، فإما الرد أو لنصمت إلى الأبد

يا استاذ اقسم لك انك لا تعرف هذه الآية من الاصل

فى اجابتك بعض الصواب والكثير من الخطأ أنا أعلم الآية تماما ولكن اختلط علىٌِِِِ رقمها وهى 31 سورة التوبة وليست 35**
القاعدة التاسعة
أصلى لأجلك ان يفتح الرب قلبك وعيناكِ ، وإن اختلفنا فى عقائدنا ولكننا نحترمك كأخت فى إنسانيتنا

سلام يسوع المسيح أترك لك

*







هدانا الله واياك الى طريق الحق حيثما كان


----------



## مريم البتولـ (10 يناير 2010)

اذنــــــــــــــ انتهيت من اسئلتى وانتهى الحوار


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 يناير 2010)

اقرأي وحاولي ان تفهمي الكلام :


تكلم يسوع بهذا ورفع عينيه نحو السماء وقال ايها الآب قد أتت الساعة.مجد ابنك ليمجدك ابنك ايضا
2 اذ اعطيته سلطانا على كل جسد ليعطي حياة ابدية لكل من اعطيته.
3 *وهذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته*.
4 انا مجدتك على الارض.العمل الذي اعطيتني لاعمل قد اكملته.
5 *والآن مجدني انت ايها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم*
6 انا اظهرت اسمك للناس الذين اعطيتني من العالم.كانوا لك واعطيتهم لي وقد حفظوا كلامك.
7 والآن علموا ان كل ما اعطيتني هو من عندك.
8 لان الكلام الذي اعطيتني قد اعطيتهم وهم قبلوا وعلموا يقينا اني خرجت من عندك وآمنوا انك انت ارسلتني.
9 من اجلهم انا اسأل.لست اسأل من اجل العالم بل من اجل الذين اعطيتني لانهم لك.
10 *وكل ما هو لي فهو لك.وما هو لك فهو لي *وانا ممجد فيهم.
11 ولست انا بعد في العالم واما هؤلاء فهم في العالم وانا آتي اليك.ايها الآب القدوس احفظهم في اسمك الذين اعطيتني *ليكونوا واحدا كما نحن*.
12 حين كنت معهم في العالم كنت احفظهم في اسمك الذين اعطيتني حفظتهم ولم يهلك منهم احد الا ابن الهلاك ليتم الكتاب.
13 اما الآن فاني آتي اليك.واتكلم بهذا في العالم ليكون لهم فرحي كاملا فيهم.
14 انا قد اعطيتهم كلامك والعالم ابغضهم لانهم ليسوا من العالم كما اني انا لست من العالم.
15 لست اسأل ان تأخذهم من العالم بل ان تحفظهم من الشرير.
16 ليسوا من العالم كما اني انا لست من العالم.
17 قدسهم في حقك.كلامك هو حق.
18 كما ارسلتني الى العالم ارسلتهم انا الى العالم.
19 ولاجلهم اقدس انا ذاتي ليكونوا هم ايضا مقدسين في الحق
20 ولست اسأل من اجل هؤلاء فقط بل ايضا من اجل الذين يؤمنون بي بكلامهم.
21 *ليكون الجميع واحدا كما انك انت ايها الآب فيّ وانا فيك* ليكونوا هم ايضا واحدا فينا ليؤمن العالم انك ارسلتني.
22 وانا قد اعطيتهم المجد الذي اعطيتني ليكونوا واحد كما اننا نحن واحد.
23 انا فيهم وانت فيّ ليكونوا مكملين الى واحد وليعلم العالم انك ارسلتني واحببتهم كما احببتني
24 ايها الآب اريد ان هؤلاء الذين اعطيتني يكونون معي حيث اكون انا لينظروا مجدي الذي اعطيتني لانك احببتني قبل انشاء العالم.
25 ايها الآب البار ان العالم لم يعرفك.اما انا فعرفتك وهؤلاء عرفوا انك انت ارسلتني.
26 وعرفتهم اسمك وسأعرفهم ليكون فيهم الحب الذي احببتني به واكون انا فيهم
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> اذنــــــــــــــ انتهيت من اسئلتى وانتهى الحوار


 
بجره قلم
طب قوليلنا وصلتي لايه دلوقتي

سلام و نعمه


----------



## alaakamel30 (10 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> بجره قلم
> طب قوليلنا وصلتي لايه دلوقتي
> 
> سلام و نعمه


 
للأسف وصلت أن فى هذا المنتدى أشخاص هم ليسوا بحراس على العقيدة ولكنهم يدركون تماما ما يؤمنون به.
لقد حاولنا جاهدين ان نوضح لكِ ما تبتغين فهمه ولكن لربما كانت اسئلتك غايتها الجدال ووسيلتها التكرار .
لقد قرأت مشاركات الجميع ولا أجد أى عضو قام بالتقصير لتغيير مفهومك عن عقيدتنا وكنا نأمل ان تستمرين ههنا وإن اختلفنا.
اخيراً وفقك الله فى بحثك عن الحق

سلام يسوع المسيح اترك لكِ


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 يناير 2010)

> أشخاص هم ليسوا بحراس على العقيدة


 
يجب ان يكونوا................


----------



## alaakamel30 (10 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> يجب ان يكونوا................


 
إن لم يحرس الرب المدينة فباطل يسهر الحراس


----------



## انت الفادي (10 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> ارجو ان انبـــــــــــــــه انا افهم جيدا فى اللغة بفضل الله سبحانه وتعالى ..
> حتى الان لم اصل لحل مقنع ..وانا انتظر









مريم البتولـ قال:


> *
> نعم  لانها هى الفيصل
> هى التى يمكن بها أعرف كم اله فى الكتاب المقدس
> فلا تغضب من اللغة التى تقرأ بها الكتاب المقدس
> *



*عزيزتي مريم..
سبق و زكرتي في مشاركة سابقة انك الان تعرفين ان الهنا هو اله واحد.. و اجدك تتحدثين عن ثلاثة الهة مرية اخري..
الاعجب في الموضوع ان عقيدتنا مستقاة من الكتاب المقدس و ليس سواه.. فأذا كان الحديث في الكتاب المقدس عن ثلاثة الهة فمن اين جئنا نحن بهذا الاله الواحد؟؟
و اذا كان الحديث في الكتاب المقدس عن الاله الواحد اذن فأيماننا و شروحنا هذه تتوافق مع الكتاب المقدس و انت الوحيد من لا يفهم.
و لكن ما اعتقده انا هو انك فهمتي و علمتي الان ان المسيحيين يعبدون اله واحد مثلث الاقانيم اي ما نريد ان نوصله لك قد وصل.. ولكنك غير قادرة علي الاعتراف بالفهم و هذا لاسباب.. عدم احراج نفسك.. كما ان الفهم الذي وصلك سيدفعك الي رفض القرأن لانه هو من اراد تشويه العقيدة المسيحية.
لا الومك..
كما اني من باقي مشاركتي ساثبت لك انك فهمتي و لكنك تجادلي حفاظا علي ماء الوجه. لا اكثر.
*


مريم البتولـ قال:


> * الروح مختلف عن الجسد مختلف عن العقل وهؤلاء الثلاث فى مريم .لاحظ (فى) لا(هم)
> 
> *



*استخدامك للفظ في مريم هو استخدام خاطئ.. فنحن لا نضع نفس الشئ في نفسه.. كمثال:
لا اضع العلبة في العلبة بل اضع اشياء اخري في العلبة.
و بذلك استخدام لفظ (في) هو الذي يسبب لك عدم الفهم...
فأنت جعلتي من جسدك و روحك و عقلك رباعي و ليس ثلاثي..
فجعلتي من روحك و جسدك و عقلك ثلاثة اشياء و وضعتيها فيكي.. هل وضح لك الفرق؟؟ اي : انت رقم واحد.. ثم جاء جسدك و دخل فيكي.. ثم عقلك دخل فيكي ثم روحك..
و هذا ما لا يتكلم به انسان عاقل عزيزتي..
صنعتي من روحك شخص اخر.. و من عقلك شخص اخر..
يعني احتمال تكون روح انسان تاني داخلة في جسدك؟؟

عزيزتي.. حتي للنقض يجب ان يحتفظ الانسان بموضوعيته و مصداقيته حتي لا يصبح الحوار مجرد جدال عقيم.
روحك لا تمثل شخص اخر بل تمثل شخصك انت.
عقلك لا تمثل شخص اخر بل تمثلك انت.
جسدك لا يمثل شخص اخر بل يمثلك انت.
كلمة (في) لا تقدري ان تستخدميه والا ستجعلي من عقلكو روحك و جسدك اشياء مختلفة تتقمصك..
بمعني اخر.. انتي انسان ليس لك روح و لا عقل و لا جسد.. بل هي تخص شخص اخر و تتقمصك انت.
هل هذا كلام اناس عاقلين؟؟
اذن دعينا من الفلسفة الفارغة و قفي امام المرأة و انظري الي نفسك و ستعرفي ان عقلك ليس شخص اخر بل هو انت..
بالمناسبة.. اذا حدث و شتمت عقلك.. هل ستشعري بالاهانة ام سيكون الامر لا يخصك؟؟؟
اي اقول عقلك غبي..
الي من حدثت الاهانة الان.؟؟ اكيد طبعا بحسب تفكيرك لن تشعري بالاهانة فعقلك ليس انت بل هو عقل مستعار.

*


مريم البتولـ قال:


> * لم تكمل المثال !!!!!!!!!
> انا سأكمله لك
> انظر ( 3 و 3 و3 وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم 9) <<<هذا خطأ
> لان 3و3و3  هـــــــــــــــــم ثلاث اثلاث (اى ثلاثة)
> ...



*اشكرك عزيزتي علي تاكيدك اكثر بأنك تجادلي من اجل الجدال فقط..
فأنت لم تكتبي اكثر من ما قلته لك.. انت عكستيه فقط بالفاظك..
و هذا ما قصدته معك فعليا.. وضعت لك مثالين.. احدهم ما نكلمك نحن عنه طوال الوقت ( وهو المثال الذي تركتيه انت)
و الثاني هو الذي قمتي تسهبي في شرحه و قلت لك انه هذا ما تفكرين انت به و ليس نحن..معي انني انا من كتبه لك.. و وضعت لك فيه ثلاثة اشياء خصيصا..
ههههههههههه..
نحن نؤمن بالمثال الاول الذي لم تعيريه اهتماما.. اما ما تعتقدي انت اننا نؤمن به فهو حجة عليك و ليس علينا عزيزتي..
لانه من الغباء انتقاضك علي افكار غيرك.. 

*


مريم البتولـ قال:


> * يا استاذ هل تعتقدنى لا أفهم ؟؟
> التمايز هو نفسه التغاير يا استاذ ..
> على كل لا يصح فى كل الاحوال ان تقول(لروح والعقل والجسد هم مريم)
> لكن يصح ان تقول (........فى مريم)
> وهذا يعنى ان هناك خطأ لغوى لا محالة*



*ها انت اصبحتي اربعة مرة اخري.. هذا قد يحدث لو كنت مصابة بأنفصام في الشخصية .. لكنك لو كنت سليمة عقليا فلا نقدر ان نستخدم لفظ (في) بل نستخدم لفظ (هم) 
لان روحك هي روحك انت و ليس مجرد روح تتقمص جسدك.. و جسدك هو جسدك و ليس جسد مستعار اخر يحتل نفسك..
و عقلك هو عقلك انت فقط و لي مجرد عقل متداخل في جسدك لا يخصك..
بل كل هذه الثلاث الاشياء هي التي تصنعك انت فأنت بلا روحك لست شئ  و انت بلا عقلك لست شيئا..
فأرجوا ان يكون الاعتراض بأستخدام العقل و المنطق و ليس بمجرد اعتراض فقط.. حتي لا يكون المنظر مشين عزيزتي.
تحياتي.
عرفتي الان من هو الذي اخطاء خطاءا لغويا؟؟
*​


----------



## معمر (10 يناير 2010)

> new_man قال:
> 
> 
> > 21 *ليكون الجميع واحدا كما انك انت ايها الآب فيّ وانا فيك* ​
> ...


----------



## مريم البتولـ (10 يناير 2010)

سأرد عليكم غدا ان شاء الله

وارجو منكم ان تردوا على بشئ من العلم 
لانى اراكم تعتقدونى جاهلة باللغة تماما
وانا من الممكن ان يغيب عنى قواعد من اللغة فى (البلاغة) فقط لكن ليس فى القواعد النحوية فانا اعرفها بفضل الله


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (10 يناير 2010)

ما علاقتنا بالنحو واللغة العربية ؟؟


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (10 يناير 2010)

*معمر اشرح كيف ضدنا وليس معنا ؟؟*
*هو في بالانجيل شي ضدنا ؟؟*
*هو اصلا كتبنا ونؤمن بكل ما جاء به*

*اشرح لي كيف هذا النص ضدنا !! منتظرك*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 يناير 2010)

> *و لكن ما اعتقده انا هو انك فهمتي و علمتي الان ان المسيحيين يعبدون اله واحد مثلث الاقانيم اي ما نريد ان نوصله لك قد وصل.. ولكنك غير قادرة علي الاعتراف بالفهم و هذا لاسباب.. عدم احراج نفسك.. كما ان الفهم الذي وصلك سيدفعك الي رفض القرأن لانه هو من اراد تشويه العقيدة المسيحية*




كلهم ذلك مره واحد قالهاااا علنا حتي لودينكم صح افضل الحرق بالنارعلي دينكم بس مش في السايت دا


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 يناير 2010)

معمر قال:


> > لماذا قمت بتكبير هذا الجزء فقط ولم تلون وتكبر الباقي​
> >
> > ركز **انت ايها الاب في وانا فيك ليكونو هم ايضا واحد (فينا) ليؤمن العالم انك ارسلتني
> > ركز الاب في يسوع ويسوع في الاب وهم في الاب ويسوع
> ...


----------



## معمر (10 يناير 2010)

HABIB YAS03 قال:


> *معمر اشرح كيف ضدنا وليس معنا ؟؟*
> 
> *هو في بالانجيل شي ضدنا ؟؟*
> *هو اصلا كتبنا ونؤمن بكل ما جاء به*​
> ...


 

لماذا اختر هوا في فقط لماذا لم تكمل اكمل النص :download:                :download:                                                     :download:


في وانا فيك ليكونو هم ايضا واحد (فينا)
 تفضل اشرح هذا النص 
انت قلت هذا كتابنا وهذا ايماننا
تفضل بس ياريت لاتنقي علي هواك اشرح مالمقصود بي انت ايها الاب في 
ثم اشرح وانا فيك 
ثم اشرح
ليكونو هم ايضا واحد (فينا)


----------



## معمر (10 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> معمر قال:
> 
> 
> > اهلا عزيزي معمر
> ...


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 يناير 2010)

معمر قال:


> انت قلت هذا كتابنا وهذا ايماننا
> تفضل بس ياريت لاتنقي علي هواك اشرح مالمقصود بي انت ايها الاب في
> ثم اشرح وانا فيك
> ثم اشرح
> ليكونو هم ايضا واحد (فينا)


 
عزيزي ، اجبتك قبل ان تضع سؤالك مرة اخرى 
واكرر لك .

السيد المسيح هنا يقرر حالة قائمة ( انا وانت واحد ) 

يصلي ان يكون ( هم ايضا واحد ) 

يقول ( كما نحن ) .... ( هم ايضا ) ... في طلبة الصلاة .

ولهذا انا اتكلم عن التقرير الحالي .

ليكون الجميع واحدا كما انك انت ايها الآب فيّ وانا فيك


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 يناير 2010)

معمر قال:


> new_man قال:
> 
> 
> > لا ياعزيزي
> ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 يناير 2010)

*اهلا يا جماعة
من شهرين وانا نفسى اى حد يتكلم فى النقطة دى ومش لاقى
والحمد لله انهاردة ربنا حقق لى حلمى وهافضح تدليس المسلمين فى منتدياتهم لأن هذة الشبهة على اية " انا والآب واحد " موجودة على اغلب المنتيات الإسلامية ونبدأ بالسؤال الأول الذى ليس له إجابة !*




> في وانا فيك ليكونو هم ايضا واحد (فينا)


*
طبها هنا جاء الأخ يقول
ان 
انا والآب واحد
تساوى
ليكونوا ايضا واحدا


حد يعرف فين المصيبة اللاهوتية اللى وقع فيها معظم المنتديات الإسلامية ؟؟

*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 يناير 2010)

*طيب نكمل بسرعة
*​*
**ليكون الجميع واحدا كما انك انت ايها الاب في و انا فيك ليكونوا هم ايضا واحدا فينا ليؤمن العالم انك ارسلتني 
(يو  17 :  21)

الزميل المعترض

ممكن تقول لى الفعل " ليكونوا " دة فعل اية ؟؟
*

*ماض*
*مضارع*
*مستقبل*


*منتظر الإجابة ؟*​


----------



## مريم البتولـ (10 يناير 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *طيب نكمل بسرعة*​
> 
> 
> *ليكون الجميع واحدا كما انك انت ايها الاب في و انا فيك ليكونوا هم ايضا واحدا فينا ليؤمن العالم انك ارسلتني *
> ...


 
صـــــــــــــــــــــــــح؟؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 يناير 2010)

*



حد يعرف فين المصيبة اللاهوتية اللى وقع فيها معظم المنتديات الإسلامية ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
قولهالييييييييييي*


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> صـــــــــــــــــــــــــح؟؟




*ايه هو اللى صح ؟؟
طلعى لى كلامك من الإقتباس الأول عشان افهمه

نسقى الرد مرة اخرى 
واكتبيه
وربنا يباركك

وطبعا السؤال القديم بح فص ملح وداب ولا كأنه موجود 
ماشى عادى
*​


----------



## مريم البتولـ (10 يناير 2010)

لا متخافش السؤال القديم  بكتب له رد
وانا اقتنعت بتفسيرك وهسألك على حد تفسيرك انتا مش على حد تفسيرى انا 
استنى بس


----------



## مريم البتولـ (10 يناير 2010)

مضارع <<يكونوا
لـــ<<لام التعليل
المعنى بالتفصيل الممل:علشان يكون الكل واحد ..فانت يا ابى بداخلى وانا بداخلك علشان يكونوا هم ايضا بداخلنا احنا الاتنين 
*يعنى (كل الناس )هيكونوا داخل الاله ...لو كان الاله الاب هو نفسه داخل الاله الابن*
*واحنا مش داخل الاله !!!اذن فان الاله الاب ليس داخل الاله الابن ..*
*صح ؟؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 يناير 2010)

> وانا اقتنعت بتفسيرك وهسألك على حد تفسيرك انتا مش على حد تفسيرى انا
> استنى بس



*للعلم فقط بالشئ
انا لسة مافسرتش ابدا
انا وضحت اللى موجود قدامنا

وعشان أأكد لك
اى تفسير هاتفسريه غلط فى الكتاب المقدس هاتلاقى اية تناضه تماما ودة اللى حصل فى الصفحة اللى فاتت

*


> مضارع <<يكونوا
> لـــ<<لام التعليل


*
جميل جدا
السؤال اللى بعده
هل الحدث دة ( انهم يكونوا واحد ) طلب من المسيح للآب ؟؟

*​


----------



## مريم البتولـ (10 يناير 2010)

> مريم البتولـ قال:
> 
> 
> > نبدأ من أول الطـــــــــــــــــريق ...بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ...


----------



## NEW_MAN (10 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> مضارع <<يكونوا
> لـــ<<لام التعليل
> المعنى بالتفصيل الممل:علشان يكون الكل واحد ..فانت يا ابى بداخلى وانا بداخلك علشان يكونوا هم ايضا بداخلنا احنا الاتنين
> *يعنى (كل الناس )هيكونوا داخل الاله ...لو كان الاله الاب هو نفسه داخل الاله الابن*
> ...


 
هذه ليست لام التعليل (راجع البند 7 )  

هذه اسمها لام الصيرورة ، وتسمى لام العاقبة أو لام المآل  
(راجع البند رقم 11)

http://www.drmosad.com/index167.htm


اتعلموا عربي الاول ، وبعدين تعالوا اتكلموا .


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> هذه ليست لام التعليل (راجع البند 7 )
> 
> هذه اسمها لام الصيرورة ، وتسمى لام العاقبة أو لام المآل
> (راجع البند رقم 11)
> ...



*انا زعلان منك

كنت سيبها تكلم

كنت عايز اعرف الى اى مدى وصلت اللغة العربية 
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 يناير 2010)

*بدأتى تفهمى او بدأتى تتعبى من المكابرة فى الفهم*



> لكن الله موجود فى السماء ...ويسوع فى الارض <<بنص الآية



*
هذا خطأ لاهوتيا لأن الله الآب ليس فقط فى السماء ولكن مالئ كل الوجود واللاوجد والزمن واللازمن والله الإبن نفس الشئ انما هنا الله المتجسد
فكما ان الإشارات الخاصة بالتليفزيون موجودة فى الجو ولكنها تظهر فقط فى التليفزيون عندما نوصلها به !*



> السؤال هنا ....كيف انقسم الاله الحقيقى الى اثنين ؟؟



*مين اللى قال الإنقسام دة ؟
لو سمحتى هاتى اية من الإنجيل تقول انهم انفصلوا !*




> هنا نعرف ان المسيح ابن نفسه <<<مادام قد تجسد ..كيف اصبح ابن نفسه ؟؟هذا لا يصح فى قانون التجسد !!



*هاتى اية تقول انه ابن نفسه ؟؟؟*



> اذن فان (الاب اله)جسد و(الابن نفس الاله )جسد آخر و (الروح القدس نفس الاله) لم يذكر تجسدها



*هاتى اية تقول ان الآب جسد !*



> ايضا هذه الاية بعد التجسد <<اساسا كل الايات بعد التجسد بعد نزول المسيح..من الآخر



*دليلك ان الأية دى بعد التجسد ؟*



> يتوضح لنا ان الاله واحد ولكنه تجسد (من اجل اصلاح البشر) *فاصبح ثلاثة*



*هاتى اية تقول ان الله لما تجسد اصبح ثلاثة ؟*



> اذن الاله بعد التجسد اصبح *ثلاث أجساد منفصلة*




*هاتى اية تقول انهم ثلاث اجساد منفصلة ؟؟*

*ملحوظة من الآن اى كلمة هاتقوليها هنا بحساب عسير جدا*






​


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 يناير 2010)

*المسلم يسأل وهو اصلا رافض الإجابة
المسلم فاهم ومش فاهم
المسلم مصدق ومش مصدق
المسلم عايز يفهم ومش عايز يفهم

*​


----------



## alaakamel30 (11 يناير 2010)

مرة اخيرة أقولها لوضع حد للجدال الدائر هنا
حرف الواو الذى تتمسك به الاخت مريم البتول هو واو المعية  تفيد مشاركة ما قبله مع ما بعده ولا تفيد التغاير كما تدعى.
مرة اخيرة ايضا اسألك عن نفس حرف الواو فى الاية 31 من سورة التوبة لأن إجابتك عنه سوف تنهى النقاش، فإما ان تجيبى أو ان تعترفى بإنه لا يوجد عندك رد للسؤال.
أتوقع ان تتجاهلين الرد كالعادة

سلام يسوع المسيح اترك لك


----------



## fredyyy (11 يناير 2010)

*ُنقِلَ السؤال *

*الخاص بالأخ / عمر الى هذا الرابط *


*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=116577*


----------



## fredyyy (11 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> *سوف افسر الآن*


 

*في البداية *

*ليس لكِ أن تفسيري الآيات المسيحية ( ممكن تعتبريه تحذير )*

*ممكن فقط تعبري عما فهمتيه من النص *




مريم البتولـ قال:


> هنا نعرف ان المسيح *ابن نفسه* *.... *
> مادام قد تجسد ..كيف اصبح ابن نفسه ؟؟


 

*هذا التعبير غير موجود في المسيحية *

*ولا تحاكمي كلمة الله بحسب فهمك ... العقل البشري لا يستوعب الله *




مريم البتولـ قال:


> اذن فان (الاب اله) جسد و(الابن نفس الاله ) جسد آخر (والروح القدس نفس الاله) لم يذكر تجسدها


 
*إحظري *

*لا تطلقي العنان للسانك بالتفوه بكلمات خاطئه نحو الله *

*إن صبرنا نحوك ... لن يُمسكنا عن حذف مفهومك الخاطئ نحو الله *

*فالآب ليس إله ... بل هو ... الله الآب *
*والابن ليس إله منفصل عن الله ... بل هو ... الله الابن *
*والروح القدس ليس إله بذاته ... بل هو ... الله الروح القدس (ويُذكر بالمُذكر وليس بالمؤنث)*




مريم البتولـ قال:


> اذن فان لدينا الآن اله *منقسم الى جسدين*
> احدهما فى السماء والآخر فى الارض والروح لا ندرى اين هى




*في المسيحية ... الله لا ينقسم ... الله واحد ... وجغرفية المكان وتعددية الأزمنة لا تحده*




مريم البتولـ قال:


> كيف يكون ذلك؟؟ كيف تكون الروح القدس(روح واحدة) بين *جسدين* احدهما فى الارض والاخر فى السماء ؟؟
> اذن بالتأكيد احد الجسدين اصبح بلا روح ...
> اذن كيف عاش الجسد الذى كان بلا روح


 
*أتعجب هل توزعي أجسادًا على هواكي *

*إحذري مرة أخرى ... أن تضعي تفسيرًا ليس له نص*
يوحنا 1 : 14 
*وَالْكَلِمَةُ* *صَارَ* جَسَداً *وَحَلَّ *بَيْنَنَا *وَرَأَيْنَا* مَجْدَهُ مَجْداً كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ مَمْلُوءاً نِعْمَةً وَحَقّاً. 
​


مريم البتولـ قال:


> فَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ فِي السَّمَاءِ
> هُمْ ثَلاَثَةٌ: الآبُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ، وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ. وَهَؤُلاَءِ الثَّلاَثَةُ *هُمْ وَاحِدٌ.* ​
> 
> اذن على اساس هذه الاية
> ...


 
*أختي *
*هذا فهم خاطئ ... لنص واضح ( *وَهَؤُلاَءِ الثَّلاَثَةُ *هُمْ وَاحِدٌ )*

*الله المثلث الأقانيم واحد وليس ثلاث آلهه منفصلين *

*وهو موجود في كل مكان ..... وفي كل زمان *

*ولم يأتي المسيح لإصلاح البشركما ذكرتي *

*لكن ليُدخل الانسان لحضرة الله بدمه*

*هذه الحضرة الإلهيه التي ترفضي *

*أن تدخلي إليها لتفهمي *

*من هو الله بحق*
يوحنا 14 : 10 
أَلَسْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنِّي *أَنَا فِي الآبِ* *وَالآبَ فِيَّ* الْكلاَمُ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ 
لَسْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ مِنْ نَفْسِي لَكِنَّ *الآبَ الْحَالَّ فِيَّ* هُوَ يَعْمَلُ الأَعْمَالَ. 
لوقا 4 : 1 
أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَرَجَعَ مِنَ الأُرْدُنِّ *مُمْتَلِئاً مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ* وَكَانَ يُقْتَادُ بِالرُّوحِ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ 
​*ُأكرر لا إنفصال بين الآب والابن *

*فالمشيئة واحدة *
*والأعمال واحدة *
*والقـــوة واحدة *
*للآب والابن والروح القدس (الله الواحد) *

​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 يناير 2010)

يا لهويييييييييييييي انوا بتعربوا الكتاب المقدس كله ولا ايه

الحمد لله مش بعرف عربي زي الي بتكتبوه دااااااااا الي اتعلمته في المدرسه اتمسح لانه كان قليل اوي

بس برضه قراءه النص في الانجلش و مناقشته بتؤدي لنفس المعني و النتيجه

بس بجد بقالكم خمس ست صفحات بتعربوا في الكتاب المقدس و انا مش فاهمه حاجه بس بستفيد من الشرح

متاااااااااااااااااااااااااااابعه

و ربنا يديكم القوه


----------



## fredyyy (11 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> يا لهويييييييييييييي انوا بتعربوا الكتاب المقدس كله ولا ايه
> بس بجد بقالكم خمس ست صفحات بتعربوا في الكتاب المقدس و انا مش فاهمه حاجه بس بستفيد من الشرح
> 
> متاااااااااااااااااااااااااااابعه
> ...


 

*يا مظلوم يا fredyyy ههههههههههههههه*

*وهل مشاركتي بها إعراب ... أختنا عارفة الحق .... بلاش truthseeker5 علشان إنتِ إتغيرتي شكرًا للرب *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 يناير 2010)

اسمي الي اتعرفت بيه ههههههههههههههه


----------



## مريم البتولـ (14 يناير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *انا زعلان منك
> 
> كنت سيبها تكلم
> 
> ...



على رأى المثل
(لو وقعت فورطة ألفلك غلطة) 
هههههههههههههههههه 

لا لو انا غلطت عرفنى ..وشغل الاختبارات دا خليه بعدين


----------



## مريم البتولـ (14 يناير 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *في البداية *
> 
> *ليس لكِ أن تفسيري الآيات المسيحية ( ممكن تعتبريه تحذير )*
> 
> ...


 

شكرا على التوضيح الشافى

لكن تبقت عدة اسئلة
ما دليلك الذى عرفت منه ان الاب والابن والروح القدس عبارة عن اقانيم ؟
وكيف يكون (الكلمة عند الله )و (الكلمة هو الله ) بنفس الوقت
اليست الكلمة (الابن) داخل الله وليست عنده ؟؟
وان كان الاب والابن والروح القدس شئ واحد
لماذا يكونوا بداخل بعض ؟؟ او بمعنى اصح بداخل سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام ؟؟
لماذا لا ليس مكتوب فى الانجيل (الاب هو المسيح والابن هو المسيح والروح القدس هو المسيح)
لماذا كل واحد منهم مختلف عن الاخر فانا علمت ان الاب هو الله وان المسيح هو الابن وان الروح القدس هو اله كما فى قاموس الكتاب المقدس
فان كانوا واحدا لماذا فرقت الاسماء ؟؟ ولماذا يكونوا بداخل بعض ؟؟

هذا فقط ما تبقى لدى من اسئلة 
واسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى ان يرشدناآآ


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> على رأى المثل
> (لو وقعت فورطة ألفلك غلطة)
> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لا لو انا غلطت عرفنى ..وشغل الاختبارات دا خليه بعدين


 
*انا وضحت لك لاهوتيا وباللغة كمان *
*لكن انتى بتألفى لغة جديدة اعمل لك اية*
*انتى حرة هاتتحاسبى على كل الكلام دة مش انا*​ 



> ما دليلك الذى عرفت منه ان الاب والابن والروح القدس عبارة عن اقانيم ؟


 
*الأدلة كتير بس عشام نبقى محددين *
*ممكن تقولى لنا على اية معنى كلمة " اقنوم " عندك ؟؟*​ 
*عشان ممكن اديكى الادلة وتقولى اى كلام بعدها*
*فلازم اعرف فى الأول الأقنوم عندك هو اية ؟؟*​ 



> وكيف يكون (الكلمة عند الله )و (الكلمة هو الله ) بنفس الوقت


 
*دى افهمها لك عشان انا حاسس انك عايزة تعرفى بجد*​ 
*الكلمة عندالله : هو تعبير لاهوتى يعبر عن اقنوم الإبن فى وجوده الأزلى مع الآب والروح القدس*​ 
*الكلمة هو الله : لأن الكلمة ( المسيح ) هو أقنوم الابن وهو مساو فى الجوهر للآب والروح القدس وكذلك هو الله لأنه فيه حل كل ملئ اللاهوت جسديًا *​ 


> اليست الكلمة (الابن) داخل الله وليست عنده ؟؟


 
*هذا يتوقف عن المعنى الذى وصل لكى عند سماعك كلمة " داخل " فهل ممكن تشرحى لى معناها اية الكلمة دى عندك عشان لو صح اجاوبك ولو غلط اصحح لك ! ؟*​ 


*سوف انتظر اجابتك على اسئلتى البسيطة حتى ابدأ الرد على اسئلتك الجميلة*​


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (15 يناير 2010)

*متاااابع .....*
*أرجوكم احبائي ان تجيبوها عن كل أسئلتها بالتفصيل لأنها حقا تحب الله وتريده *
*مريم انسانة محترمة جدا *
*اصلي من اجلها وصلوا معي لخلاص نفسها لكي ترى نور الله ...*
*أميييييييييين *

*ربنا يعوض تعبك يافريدي ويامولكا وسلام المسيح معكم جميعا ....*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (15 يناير 2010)

متابعه اوي لان الايات دي بتحيرني ساعات و انا بقرا

بالذات مطلع انجيل يوحنا

سلام و نعمه


----------



## مريم البتولـ (15 يناير 2010)

> *انا وضحت لك لاهوتيا وباللغة كمان *​
> 
> *لكن انتى بتألفى لغة جديدة اعمل لك اية*
> *انتى حرة هاتتحاسبى على كل الكلام دة مش انا*​




*لااااا والله مش بألف لغة ابدا *
*لكن مش معنى انى غلطت مرة يبقى اللغة كلها عندى بايظة !!!!!!*
*وبعدين هى اصلا شكلها لام التعليل ..انا لغاية دلوقتى شايفاها كدة*​*يللا مش مهم..خلينى اكنى معرفش حاجة فى اللغة وهعبر على الفهم بس*​​​ 




> *الأدلة كتير بس عشام نبقى محددين *
> *ممكن تقولى لنا على اية معنى كلمة " اقنوم " عندك ؟؟*​
> *عشان ممكن اديكى الادلة وتقولى اى كلام بعدها*
> *فلازم اعرف فى الأول الأقنوم عندك هو اية ؟؟*​


*تصدق معرفش معناها فعلا : )*
*طيب قول معناها وحط الادلة*​ 



> *دى افهمها لك عشان انا حاسس انك عايزة تعرفى بجد*​
> *الكلمة عندالله : هو تعبير لاهوتى يعبر عن اقنوم الإبن فى وجوده الأزلى مع الآب والروح القدس*​
> *الكلمة هو الله : لأن الكلمة ( المسيح ) هو أقنوم الابن وهو مساو فى الجوهر للآب والروح القدس وكذلك هو الله لأنه فيه حل كل ملئ اللاهوت جسديًا ​*


*طيب الكلمة عند الله يدل على وجودهم الازلى مع بعض ..لم يُذكر هنا الروح القدس ؟؟؟*
*الابن مساو فى الجوهر للاب ...هل افهم من ذلك انه مختلف فى المظهر ؟؟*
*ولو كان الاب (الله) تجسد ...اذن فالذى تجسد فقط هو الجوهر وليس المظهر ..*
*كدة انا فهمت صح ؟؟*




> *هذا يتوقف عن المعنى الذى وصل لكى عند سماعك كلمة " داخل " فهل ممكن تشرحى لى معناها اية الكلمة دى عندك عشان لو صح اجاوبك ولو غلط اصحح لك ! ؟*​
> 
> 
> *سوف انتظر اجابتك على اسئلتى البسيطة حتى ابدأ الرد على اسئلتك الجميلة*​


 
*هذا ما وضحه الاستاذ فريدى*

*أَلَسْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنِّي أَنَا فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ الْكلاَمُ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ *
*لَسْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ مِنْ نَفْسِي لَكِنَّ الآبَ الْحَالَّ فِيَّ هُوَ يَعْمَلُ الأَعْمَالَ. *
*لوقا 4 : 1 *
*أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَرَجَعَ مِنَ الأُرْدُنِّ مُمْتَلِئاً مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ وَكَانَ يُقْتَادُ بِالرُّوحِ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ *

*داخل اقصد بها (فى) *
*كيف يكون الاب والابن والروح القدس هم واحد (اى لا فرق بينهم)*
*وفى نفس الوقت يكونون (فى ) بعضهم (أَنَا فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ )*
*ولماذا تغيرت الاسماء (الاب هو الله) (الابن هو يسوع) و (الروح القدس لم يذكر له غير هذا الاسم)*
*ان كانوا واحدا فعلا ..لم لم يكون الاسم واحد هكذا (الاب هو المسيح)(الابن هو المسيح)و(الروح القدس هو المسيح)*
*لماذا هم فى بعض ..وهم واحد فى الاصل*
*يعنى مريم هى مريم هى مريم ..لا يمكن ان نقول مريم داخل نفسها !!*
*فمريم هى نفسها ..كيف تدخل فيها !!*

*بالانتظـــــــار*


----------



## tawfik jesus (15 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> *لااااا والله مش بألف لغة ابدا *
> *لكن مش معنى انى غلطت مرة يبقى اللغة كلها عندى بايظة !!!!!!*
> *وبعدين هى اصلا شكلها لام التعليل ..انا لغاية دلوقتى شايفاها كدة*
> *يللا مش مهم..خلينى اكنى معرفش حاجة فى اللغة وهعبر على الفهم بس*​
> ...


 الله عليكي الله عليكي الله عليكي الرب ينورك 30:
انا في الاب والاب في
خلينا نأخذ مثال التالي:
انا اعيش في  المحبة والمحبة بداخلي
او للتقريب اكثر
انا اعيش بالجوهر والجوهر بداخي
عقلية الانسان رياضيات اي منطق والمنطق هو ما نعيشه وما يمكن حدوثه بالطبيعة التي نعيشها
ولكن الله هو الخالق وهو فوق الكل وفوق خليقته فلا قوانين تسري عليه
ولهذا لن تفهمي الله كاملا وطريقة عمله وحكمته لان عقلك لا يستوعب السماويات (لان عقل الانسان لا يستوعب السماويات) فكما قال المسيح اننا لا نفهم الارضيات احيانا فكيف لنا ان نفهم السماويات
ولكننا نعلم ما يكفي لخلاصنا كما علمنا يسوع
:Love_Letter_Send: اتمنى اكون افدتك 
30:30:30:30:30:30:


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 يناير 2010)

> * وبعدين هى اصلا شكلها لام التعليل ..انا لغاية دلوقتى شايفاها كدة*



*يا استاذة هاتموتينى بكلامك دة !
بذمتك فى حاجة اسمها " شكلها " كدة ؟
او " شايفاها " كدة ؟؟؟

طيب انا شايفها كلمة فرنساوى !

انت عارفة لو كان القسم يسمح للإسلاميات كنت خليتك فى مداخلة واحد تقولى اى كلام (صحيح ) انا بناقشك فيه

بس للأسف ...*



> * يللا مش مهم..خلينى اكنى معرفش حاجة فى اللغة وهعبر على الفهم بس*


*والفهم ايضا مطلوب ليه اللغة !*



> *تصدق معرفش معناها فعلا : )*
> *طيب قول معناها وحط الادلة*


*
كلمة اقنوم هى كلمة سريانية الأصل وتنطق " قنوما " معناها ذات قائم بذاته
واصلها فى اليونانى الذى كتبت به بيد كتبة الوحى هى كلمة " هيبوستاسيس "
تعالى نرجع لسؤالك الأول
*


> *  ما دليلك الذى عرفت منه ان الاب والابن والروح القدس عبارة عن اقانيم ؟*


*

لانه كما ان الاب له حياة في ذاته كذلك اعطى الابن ايضا ان تكون له حياة في ذاته 
(يو  5 :  26)

ان كان الله قد تمجد فيه فان الله سيمجده في ذاته و يمجده سريعا 
(يو  13 :  32)

الذي و هو بهاء مجده و رسم جوهره و حامل كل الاشياء بكلمة قدرته بعدما صنع بنفسه تطهيرا لخطايانا جلس في يمين العظمة في الاعالي 
(عب  1 :  3)
*


> *طيب الكلمة عند الله يدل على وجودهم الازلى مع بعض ..لم تذكر هنا الروح القدس ؟؟؟*


*
طيب سيبك حاليا من اقنوم الروح القدس ونأجل الكلام فيه عندما ننتهى من الآب والإبن عشان ماتتشتتيش !

موافقة ولا اتكلم عليه معاهم ؟
بس ملاحظة لو دخلنا فى الروح القدس ممكن ماتقدريش تجمعى الكلام كله عن الثلاث اقانيم لأنك لسة مش مرتكزة فى فهم الثالوث
فلازم جزء جزء
اية رأيك ؟ لو حبيتى اتكلم ماشى لكن لو عايزة تأجلى ماشى برضوا !

*


> * الابن مساو  فى الجوهر للاب ...هل افهم من ذلك انه مختلف فى المظهر ؟؟*


*
الأقانيم فى جوهرها ليس لها منظر لأن الله روح والروح لا ترى ، والإبن هو اقنوم الظهور الإلهى
بمعنى اننا لما نرى المسيح ( الأبن ) نكون رأينا فيه الآب
وادى الأدلة

 قال له يسوع انا معكم زمانا هذه مدته و لم تعرفني يا فيلبس الذي راني فقد راى الاب فكيف تقول انت ارنا الاب ؟ 
(يو  14 :  9)


الذي و هو بهاء مجده و رسم جوهره و حامل كل الاشياء بكلمة قدرته بعدما صنع بنفسه تطهيرا لخطايانا جلس في يمين العظمة في الاعالي 
(عب  1 :  3)


و الان مجدني انت ايها الاب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم 
(يو  17 :  5)


معروفا سابقا قبل تاسيس العالم و لكن قد اُظهر في الازمنة الاخيرة من اجلكم 
(1بط  1 :  20)


انا و الاب واحد 
(يو  10 :  30)


فاجاب يسوع و قال لهم الحق الحق اقول لكم لا يقدر الابن ان يعمل من نفسه شيئا الا ما ينظر الاب يعمل لان مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك 
(يو  5 :  19)
*

*أَلَسْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنِّي أَنَا فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ الْكلاَمُ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ 
 لَسْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ مِنْ نَفْسِي لَكِنَّ الآبَ الْحَالَّ فِيَّ هُوَ يَعْمَلُ الأَعْمَالَ. 
 ( لو 4 : 1 )

*


> *كيف يكون الاب والابن والروح القدس هم واحد (اى لا فرق بينهم)*
> *وفى نفس الوقت يكونون (فى ) بعضهم (أَنَا فِي الآبِوَالآبَ فِيَّ )*



*كلمة " داخل " ليست تعنى ان اقنوم اكبر من اقنوم فَحَواه ! ، لا ، بل هى تعبير لاهوتى عن الإتحاد الكامل

اى هم واحد = هم فى واحد
اى انهم جوهر واحد وليسوا 3 جواهر منفصلة واحد منها اكبر من الأخر
بل جوهر واحد فقط
*


> *ولماذا تغيرت الاسماء (الاب هو الله) (الابن هو يسوع) و (الروح القدس لم يذكر لها غير هذا الاسم)*


*
هذا للعمل التمايزى بينهم
فمثلا
**اقنوم الآب ( الله ) : هو الأقنوم الذى لا يراه احد ولا يقدر ان نراه*

*اقنوم الإبن ( الله ) : هو اقنوم الظهور الإلهى الذى عرفنا به الله وتعايشنا معه وصار كوسيط بين بيننا وبين الله الآب*

*اقنوم الروح القدس ( الله ): هو الأقنوم المعزى المرشد المعضض المبكت لنا على خطايانا*​*
اى ان هناك تمايز بين الأقانيم وليس تميز !

كدة وضحت ؟


طبعا انا بشرح ببساطة ليكى
* ​


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 يناير 2010)

اخي الحبيب مولكا 
هذه احدى الحالات التي تنطبق عليها الآية الكريمة ( لا تلقوا درركم ) ، فان الثالوث القدوس هو قدس اقداس الله ، ولا يمكن ان يفهمها المسلم (او الانسان عموما ) الا اذا كان خاضعا لعمل الروح القدس في حياته .

والاخت مريم لازالت تحاور باعتراض ، فلا يمكن ان تشرح لطفل صغير ما يحتاج الى قامة روحية عالية لطلب الفهم .

سلام المسيح .


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (15 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> اخي الحبيب مولكا
> هذه احدى الحالات التي تنطبق عليها الآية الكريمة ( لا تلقوا درركم ) ، فان الثالوث القدوس هو قدس اقداس الله ، ولا يمكن ان يفهمها المسلم (او الانسان عموما ) الا اذا كان خاضعا لعمل الروح القدس في حياته .
> 
> والاخت مريم لازالت تحاور باعتراض ، فلا يمكن ان تشرح لطفل صغير ما يحتاج الى قامة روحية عالية لطلب الفهم .
> ...



و الكلاب ايضا تأكل من فتات مائده البنين

كلنا بنستفيد اخي نيومان

ما تتصوروش قد ايه الكلام الي فات دا فادني ووضح لبس بعض الايات

للاسف احنا في زمن مضطرين فيه نلقي دررنا حتي لو داست عليها الخنازير لسبب

خلاص النفوس

طبقنا ياما الايه دي غلط زمان و هلكت نفوس كتيره من الاهمال

للاسف احنا في عصر مفتوح و الخنازير دخلت فعلا و داست الدرر في وسائل الاعلام كلها بس دا كان سبب بركه لناس كتير فوق خيالكم

ربنا يفتح عيون الكل

و متاااااااااابعه للاخر 

مولكا استمر انا عارفه انه عينك طالعه بس استمر

سلام و نعمه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (15 يناير 2010)

> *هذا للعمل التمايزى بينهم
> فمثلا
> **اقنوم الآب ( الله ) : هو الأقنوم الذى لا يراه احد ولا يقدر ان  نراه*
> 
> ...




فظيع الكلام مش ممكن اه كنت فاهمه انا امنت بايه بالظبط طبعا بس بالوضوح دا لا كان اقل شويه

وضح و بسط يعني كانك بتشرح لكي جي تو صحيح الاخت بتجادل جامد بس صدقني ممكن غيرها يستفيد مش لازم هيا احنا بنوضح معالم الطريق و كفي

سلام و نعمه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (15 يناير 2010)

> كلمة " داخل "



علي فكره اللغه العربيه مش دقيقه فيه كلمه في الانجلش احلي و هي co-equal


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> للاسف احنا في زمن مضطرين فيه نلقي دررنا حتي لو داست عليها الخنازير لسبب
> 
> خلاص النفوس
> 
> طبقنا ياما الايه دي غلط زمان و هلكت نفوس كتيره من الاهمال


 
اختي العزيزة 

انا لا اقول ان نمنع الكرازة وتوصيل كلمة خلاص النفوس 
ولكن اقول لا نلقي الدرر قدام من لا يستحقها .

وهناك فرق .

بمعنى : الطفل الرضيع هل تسقيه لبنا ام طعام الاقوياء ؟؟؟

لكل مقام مقال ، ولا داع لخلط الامور كلها بعضها مع البعض .

الكرازة لها كلام ، والبناء والنضج الروحي له كلام آخر ، ومن ليس له الاستنارة الاولى لا يمكن ان يفهم الدرر ، فسيدوس عليها ولن يهتم .

من اراد ان يعرف عن المسيحية ، فليتعرف عن المسيح اولا 
اما من يجادل في الثالوث القدوس بغير الميلاد الروحاني من فوق فهذا مرفوض تماما .
ومن يريد ان يتعلم عن الثالوث من المؤمنين المسيحيين فانا لم امنع ذلك ، ولكن ، كل شيء في وقته ، كان تعليم المسيح تدريجيا ، وكذلك كان تعليم التلاميذ والرسل . 

انك كمن تطلبين ان يتعلم طفل الابتدائي علوم الفيزياء الفضائية .

ارجو ان اكون بينّت موقفي جيدا ،

سلام المسيح .


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> علي فكره اللغه العربيه مش دقيقه فيه كلمه في الانجلش احلي و هي co-equal




*فعلا هى دى الترجمة الادق بس انا مش عايز اتوها فى الترجمات عشان هى لسة عايزه تفهم بالعربى 

معلش لازم كل حاجة بالتدريج
*​



truthseeker5 قال:


> فظيع الكلام مش ممكن اه كنت فاهمه انا امنت بايه بالظبط طبعا بس بالوضوح دا لا كان اقل شويه
> 
> وضح و بسط يعني كانك بتشرح لكي جي تو صحيح الاخت بتجادل جامد بس صدقني ممكن غيرها يستفيد مش لازم هيا احنا بنوضح معالم الطريق و كفي
> 
> سلام و نعمه





truthseeker5 قال:


> و الكلاب ايضا تأكل من فتات مائده البنين
> 
> كلنا بنستفيد اخي نيومان
> 
> ...




*مش فاهم اى حاجة !

هل فى حاجة انتى مش فهماها ؟
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (15 يناير 2010)

اها فهمت خلاص



شكرا نيومان


سلام و نعمه​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (15 يناير 2010)

> مش  فاهم اى حاجة !
> 
> هل فى حاجة انتى مش فهماها ؟



لا عادي بس الشروح دي وضحت اكتر

فاهمني

سلام


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (15 يناير 2010)

*ربنا معكم *
*ربنا يباركك يامولكا ...*


----------



## fredyyy (16 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> ما دليلك الذى عرفت منه ان الاب والابن والروح القدس عبارة عن *اقانيم* ؟


 

*أختي / مريم *

*بعيدًا عن معنى الكلمة ... وأصلها ... واللغة التي ُكتِبت بها *

*هي كلمة مختلفة للكلام عن الله في الثالوث وأفضل بكثير *

*من كلمة شخص أو فرد أو جزء أو غير ذلك*

*من الكلمات التي لها أصول في دواخلنا *

*لا تتناسب مع إعلان الله عن نفسه*

*هذا ليس هدف موضوعنا *



مريم البتولـ قال:


> وكيف يكون (الكلمة عند الله )و (الكلمة هو الله ) بنفس الوقت


 

*هذان التعبيران يأتيا في الآية : *
يوحنا 1 : 1 
فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ *وَالْكَلِمَةُ* كَانَ *عِنْدَ اللَّهِ* وَكَانَ *الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ*. ​*( عند الله ) تعني الذي سيرسله الله *

*والذي سيرسله الله ليس أقل من أنه الله ذاته *

*وفي ذات الوقت لم يترك مكانه عند الله ... فهو في السماء كذلك على الأرض *

*هذا هو الله في عدم محدوديته لا بالمكان ولا بأفكارنا وهو ليس ضدها بل فوقها *



مريم البتولـ قال:


> أليس الكلمة (الابن) *داخل* الله وليست *عنده* ؟؟


 

*التدقيق في التعبير عن الله مطلوب *

*فالكلمة .... عند الله ... وليس داخل الله *

*المسيح في الآب ... وليس داخل الله ... ورأينا الآب في المسيح *
يوحنا : 14 
8 قَالَ لَهُ فِيلُبُّسُ: «يَا *سَيِّدُ* أَرِنَا *الآبَ* وَكَفَانَا». 
9 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَاناً هَذِهِ مُدَّتُهُ وَلَمْ *تَعْرِفْنِي* يَا فِيلُبُّسُ اَلَّذِي *رَآنِي* فَقَدْ *رَأَى الآبَ* فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ أَرِنَا الآبَ 
​


مريم البتولـ قال:


> وان كان الاب والابن والروح القدس *شئ واحد*


 

*الآب والاب والروح القدس *

*ليسوا شيئًا ... لكن الأقانيم الثلاث هم ... الله الواحد *

*وهنا تكمن إستخدام كلمة أقانيم ... لكي لا نقول ... شئ*



مريم البتولـ قال:


> لماذا يكونوا *بداخل بعض* ؟؟ او بمعنى اصح بداخل سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام ؟؟


 

*الكلمات الصحيحة مطلوبة للفهم الصحيح *

*المسيح ....... وليس عيسى *

*الأقانيم ليسوا بداخل بعض ... كما أوضحت سابقًا *




مريم البتولـ قال:


> لماذا لا ليس مكتوب فى الانجيل (الاب هو المسيح والابن هو المسيح والروح القدس هو المسيح)
> لماذا كل واحد منهم مختلف عن الاخر فانا علمت
> ان الاب هو الله وان المسيح هو الابن وان الروح القدس هو الله
> فان كانوا واحدا لماذا فرقت الاسماء ؟؟


 

*لأنه هكذا اراد الله أن يُعلن عن ذاته *

*التسميات مختلفة (* وليس الأسماء *) للتمييز وليس للفصل بين الأقانيم *

*( عمدوهم ) باسم وليس باسماء فالله واحد *




مريم البتولـ قال:


> هذا فقط ما تبقى لدى من *اسئلة*


 

*كل أسئلتك موضوع إهتمامنا *

*سيري مع المسيح كل يوم وليُنير طريقك *

*من هو الطريق ومن هو النور لتعرفي الحق وليكون لكِ الحياة به *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 يناير 2010)

the word was with god in the beginning was with god

للاسف اللغه العربيه مش دقيقه كفايه

سلام و نعمه


----------



## مريم البتولـ (16 يناير 2010)

*



يا استاذة هاتموتينى بكلامك دة !
بذمتك فى حاجة اسمها " شكلها " كدة ؟
او " شايفاها " كدة ؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



طيب انا شايفها كلمة فرنساوى !​ 
انت عارفة لو كان القسم يسمح للإسلاميات كنت خليتك فى مداخلة واحد تقولى اى كلام (صحيح ) انا بناقشك فيه​ 
بس للأسف ...​ 

والفهم ايضا مطلوب ليه اللغة !​

أنقر للتوسيع...


انا كنت اقصد شايفاها من ناحية اللغة
يللا مش دا موضوعنا
ربنا يفهمنا​​​​*​ 


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mizo _mizo (16 يناير 2010)

مين قالك ان الاب هو الابن والابن هو الاب
الاب ليس هو الابن والابن ليس هو الاب 
ولى سؤال ماهو السبب الذى سيجعلك تتركى الاسلام وتعتنقى المسيحيه
وتحياتى لكى


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 يناير 2010)

> *لم تفهمنى حتى الآن
> ان كان الاب هو الابن
> **لما يسمح الاب للابن ان يكون فى ذاته ؟؟*​



*
انتى عكستى الصح خلتيه غلط والغلط خلتيه صح


الآب ليس هو الإبن

المسيح لم يقل " انا هو الآب " بل قال " انا والآب واحد " اى متحدين !

فهم اقانيم

اما للإجابة على السؤال

مين قال ان الإبن مش فى ذات الآب ؟؟

الست تؤمن اني انا في الاب و الاب في الكلام الذي اكلمكم به لست اتكلم به من نفسي لكن الاب الحال في هو يعمل الاعمال (يو  14 :  10)*

*شايفاها ؟؟*



> *لو كان الاب هو نفسه الابن لماذا تغيرت الاسماء ؟؟*



*الآب مش هو نفسه الإبن
الآب بالنسبة للإبن آخَـــــــــــــر
والإبن بالنسبة للآب آخَــــــــــــــر

مين اللى قال ان الآب هو الإبن ؟؟؟

انتى بتجيبى الكلام دة منين ؟؟*





> *لماذا الاب هو الذى يفعل بالابن ؟ وليس العكس ؟  *


*
لأن الآب هو الأقنوم الغير منظور والذى يظهر من خلال الإبن !
فهو الذى لا يرى

هل وصلت ؟*




> *اليسوا بداخل بعض وهم واحد ؟؟*



*طلبت قبل كدة توضيح معنى كلمة "داخل " منك انتى 
لانك كررتى الخطأ !

*


> *كيف يكون احدهم روح باطن والآخر ظاهر*


*
السؤال خطأ

الآب هو الله الغير منظور والذى يظهر فى الإبن

فهم ليسوا اثنان فى الجوهر ولكنهم واحد فى الجوهر وإثنان فى التمايز

*


> *لانك اعطيتنى ادلة انهم مختلفين احدهم ظاهر والاخر باطن*



*يا استاذة ركزى معايا 
الموضوع ابسط من كل هذة اللخبطة اللى انتى بتفكرى فيها

ليسوا 2 بل 1

مثلا
الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية بطبيعتها لا تظهر فى الجو مع انها فى الجو ولكنها تظهر فى التليفزيون ولم تتغير ايضا فهى مازالت فى الجو

فالكلمة هنا هو الله الظاهر
*


> *من اين عرفت ان الاب(الله) هو الابن(المسيح)*



*مين اللى قال كدة ؟؟؟*


*
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 يناير 2010)

mizo _mizo قال:


> ولى سؤال ماهو السبب الذى سيجعلك تتركى الاسلام وتعتنقى المسيحيه
> وتحياتى لكى



اعتقد انه الابديه سبب كافي جدا


----------



## mizo _mizo (17 يناير 2010)

الى الاستاذه  truthseeker
هل كنتى تعلمين شيئا عن الاسلام قبل ان تعتنقى المسيحيه اريد ان اعرف ما رايك عن الاسلام ولماذا تركتيه
اعتقد انه موضوع سيكون مفيد للجميع
وتحياتى لكى
وبالنسبه لمريم البتول حضرتك ذكر ام انثى ولو كنت انثى فماذا مكتزب انك ذكر ولو كنت ذكر ماذا تتكلم بطريقة المؤنث


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 يناير 2010)

اعلم كل حاجه....

ايه رايك بقي واحده عاشت في السعوديه و درست دين ليل نهار

اقري مشاركاتي هتفهم و ابقي اقري شهادتي يا هذا

ما المصيبه اني عارفه كل حاجه...و من اهم الحاجات الاخطاء التاريخيه بقي دي تخصصي يعني

يالا المحاربات هتشتغل منك و من غيرك

سلام و نعمه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 يناير 2010)

اه رايي عن الاسلام متلخص في كلمتين

( «احْتَرِزُوا مِنَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ الْكَذَبَةِ الَّذِينَ يَأْتُونَكُمْ  بِثِيَابِ الْحُمْلاَنِ وَلَكِنَّهُمْ مِنْ دَاخِلٍ ذِئَابٌ خَاطِفَةٌ! 
16  مِنْ ثِمَارِهِمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُمْ. هَلْ يَجْتَنُونَ مِنَ الشَّوْكِ  عِنَباً أَوْ مِنَ الْحَسَكِ تِيناً؟ 
17 هَكَذَا كُلُّ شَجَرَةٍ  جَيِّدَةٍ تَصْنَعُ أَثْمَاراً جَيِّدَةً وَأَمَّا الشَّجَرَةُ  الرَّدِيَّةُ فَتَصْنَعُ أَثْمَاراً رَدِيَّةً 
18 لاَ تَقْدِرُ  شَجَرَةٌ جَيِّدَةٌ أَنْ تَصْنَعَ أَثْمَاراً رَدِيَّةً وَلاَ شَجَرَةٌ  رَدِيَّةٌ أَنْ تَصْنَعَ أَثْمَاراً جَيِّدَةً. 
19 كُلُّ شَجَرَةٍ لاَ  تَصْنَعُ ثَمَراً جَيِّداً تُقْطَعُ وَتُلْقَى فِي النَّارِ. 
20  فَإِذاً مِنْ ثِمَارِهِمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُمْ.) انجيل متي

(7 لأَنَّهُ قَدْ دَخَلَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ مُضِلُّونَ كَثِيرُونَ، لاَ  يَعْتَرِفُونَ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ آتِياً فِي الْجَسَدِ. هَذَا هُوَ  الْمُضِلُّ، وَالضِّدُّ لِلْمَسِيحِ. 
8 اُنْظُرُوا إِلَى أَنْفُسِكُمْ  لِئَلاَّ نُضَيِّعَ مَا عَمِلْنَاهُ، بَلْ نَنَالُ أَجْراً تَامّاً. 
9  كُلُّ مَنْ تَعَدَّى وَلَمْ يَثْبُتْ فِي تَعْلِيمِ الْمَسِيحِ فَلَيْسَ  لَهُ اللهُ. وَمَنْ يَثْبُتْ فِي تَعْلِيمِ الْمَسِيحِ فَهَذَا لَهُ الآبُ  وَالابْنُ جَمِيعاً. 
10 إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِيكُمْ وَلاَ يَجِيءُ  بِهَذَا التَّعْلِيمِ، فَلاَ تَقْبَلُوهُ فِي الْبَيْتِ، وَلاَ تَقُولُوا  لَهُ سَلاَمٌ. 
11 لأَنَّ مَنْ يُسَلِّمُ عَلَيْهِ يَشْتَرِكُ فِي  أَعْمَالِهِ الشِّرِّيرَةِ. )

رساله يوحنا الثانيه

افهمها بقي


----------



## mizo _mizo (17 يناير 2010)

يعنى حضرتك تركتى الاسلام لا لوجود شبهات عندك ولم يتم الرد عليها بل لهذه الاعداد فقط
بالنسبه للاخطاء التاريخيه هل حضرتك قارنتى بين الكتابين  جيدا  فى هذا الموضوع وهل حضرتك سالتى ولم تجدى اجابات على تساؤلاتك فى الاسلام


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 يناير 2010)

اه يا هذا

انا قريت كتير علي فكره مش سهله انا يعني

ثم تعالي هنا

الموضوع لاخت بتسال عن حاجات

داخل ماسك فيا انا و مشتته ليه

ما تيجي عندي موضوع شهادتي علي جمب نعملها قعده مصطبه هناك و تحاسبني (اصلك من اهلي) و احاسبك هناك

و انت مستهين بالايات الي حطيتها

هتشهد عليك و علي كتير زيك

عموما خش موضوعي في قسم الحوار الاسلامي و لو عندك رد حطه هناك

و ادخل موضوع شهادتي يا هذا و كلمني هناك و كفايه تشتيت للموضوع دا لانه اصلا مش بتاعي

سلام


----------



## مريم البتولـ (17 يناير 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *أختي / مريم *
> 
> *بعيدًا عن معنى الكلمة ... وأصلها ... واللغة التي ُكتِبت بها *
> 
> ...




انا فهمت ما تقوله وما تريد توضيحه
وزاد هذا التوضيح ما فى توقيعك


الله ....هو ........الله........هو.......الله

هو.................هو...................هو

الاب.....ليس..الابن......ليس..الروح القدس

اليس ذلك صحيحا
اذن المشكلة هى :كيف يختلف الاب والابن والروح القدس مع تشابه الآلهة فكل واحد هو (الله)
لو كانوا تسميات لله .. كيف تختلف وظائف التسميات ؟ انا اتفق ان الصفات تختلف وتكون فى واحد وان التسميات تختلف وتكون فى واحد 
لكن ما يعسر على فهمه ان تختلف وظائف التسميات !! فالتسميات ليس لها وظائف ؟؟

وانتم تشبهونه بالمثلث ..وها هو المثبث

المثلث.....هو ......المثلث.....هو .....المثلث

ليس..................ليس..................ليس

الضلع 1...ليس....الضلع 2....ليس ...الضلع3

هذا المثلث يختلف عن المثلث الذى كتبتموه


 كل الاقانيم فى واحد وهو (المسيح لانه متجسد)
الاب هو الله بنص الكتاب المقدس ..هذا لا شئ فيه
بقى فقط  دليلكم على ان الابن هو الله
وان الروح القدس هو الله

هذا فقط ما بقى من استفساراتى
اللهم ارنا الحق حقا وارزقنا اتباعه وارنا الباطل باطلا وارزقنا اجتنابه
بالانتظار


----------



## fredyyy (17 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> انا فهمت ما تقوله وما تريد توضيحه
> وزاد هذا التوضيح ما فى توقيعك
> الله ....هو ........الله........هو.......الله
> الاب.....ليس..الابن......ليس..الروح القدس
> ...


 

*أشكرك جدًا على فهم ما ورد في توقيعي ... فهم رائع ُأحييكِ على ذلك *

*مثال ... وفقط مثال للتوضيح :*

*إذا رأيتك تحاضري **فقلت *
*إن افكارك بنائة ... وتعبيرات وجهك ُمؤثرة ... وروحك ملتهبة فيما تحاضري*

*أنا لم أفصل نفسك ... بما لديها من أفكار *

*عن جسد ...... ذو التعبيرات المؤثرة *

*ولا عن روحك المشتعله بالإخلاص *


*فلقد رأيتك بتعبيراتك المؤثرة ... فعلمت أفكار نفسك البنائة ... وإستشعرت **إخلاص روحك *

*أنا أتكلم عن ( مريم البتول ) ولم أفصل ... نفسك عن ... جسدك عن ... روحك *

*أنا رأيت ( مريم البتول ) الشخصية الواحدة ... في تميُّز إنسانيتها التي خلقها الله عليها*


*إذًا أستطيع أن أقول *

*رأيت .. الله ... في المسيح ... وإستشعرت ... روح الله فيه *


**** حقيقة هامة *
يوحنا 4 : 24 
*اَللَّهُ رُوحٌ*. وَالَّذِينَ يَسْجُدُونَ لَهُ *فَبِالرُّوحِ* وَالْحَقِّ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ *يَسْجُدُوا*. 

​*لا يمكن أن أتعامل مع الله من خلال الجسد ولا النفس *

*لكني أتعامل بروحي مع الله ( لأن الله روح) *

*فتؤثر روحي على نفسي ( مشاعري ) *

*فيتصرف جسدي بحسب مشيئة الله*


*أختي تعالى إستحضري روحك أمام الله *

*ولا تقتربي إليه بالنفس والجسد ............. فالله روح *


----------



## مريم البتولـ (18 يناير 2010)

انت اعطيتنى دليلا ان الله هو الروح وهو ايضا الاب ..تبقى ان تعطينى دليلا ان الله هو الابن
هذا الباقى

وعذرا  لم افهم ما قلته الا بهذه الطريقة

مريم ..........هى.......مريم.........هى .......مريم

فى..............^...........فى.............^...... .....فى

روح............ليس.........جسد.........ليس........ ..عقل

...............

الله ..........هو........الله...........هو..........الله

هو............^........هو..............^........هو

اب..........ليس.....الابن...........ليس.....الروح القدس

اعتذر ايضا لم افهمها

لكن رغم ذلك  كل ما اردته دليل ان الابن هو الله
هذا فقط


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (18 يناير 2010)

متااابع واصلي من اجل  خلاصك يا مريم 
الهي ومخلصي تعامل مع بنتك التي تحبك وتبحث عنك بروحك القدوس 
امييييييين


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (18 يناير 2010)

*[q-bible] 
قال يسوع : أنا معكم زماناً هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس. الذي رآني فقد رأى الأب ألست تؤمن إني أنا في الأب والأب في
[/q-bible]*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (18 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> انت اعطيتنى دليلا ان الله هو الروح وهو ايضا الاب ..تبقى ان تعطينى دليلا ان الله هو الابن
> هذا الباقى


 
بعض الامثلة :

فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ....
وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَداً وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ مَجْداً كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ مَمْلُوءاً نِعْمَةً وَحَقّاً.
(يوحنا 1: 1 و 14)


 وَبِالإِجْمَاعِ عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: اللهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ، تَبَرَّرَ فِي الرُّوحِ، تَرَاءَى لِمَلاَئِكَةٍ، كُرِزَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ، أُومِنَ بِهِ فِي الْعَالَمِ، رُفِعَ فِي الْمَجْدِ.
(1 تيموثاوس 3: 16)

 وَلَهُمُ الآبَاءُ وَمِنْهُمُ الْمَسِيحُ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ الْكَائِنُ عَلَى الْكُلِّ إِلَهاً مُبَارَكاً إِلَى الأَبَدِ. آمِينَ.
(روميه 9: 5)


( اَلَّذِي كَانَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ، الَّذِي سَمِعْنَاهُ، الَّذِي رَأَيْنَاهُ بِعُيُونِنَا، الَّذِي شَاهَدْنَاهُ، وَلَمَسَتْهُ أَيْدِينَا، مِنْ جِهَةِ كَلِمَةِ الْحَيَاةِ. 
2 فَإِنَّ الْحَيَاةَ أُظْهِرَتْ، وَقَدْ رَأَيْنَا وَنَشْهَدُ وَنُخْبِرُكُمْ بِالْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عِنْدَ الآبِ وَأُظْهِرَتْ لَنَا. 
3 الَّذِي رَأَيْنَاهُ وَسَمِعْنَاهُ نُخْبِرُكُمْ بِهِ، لِكَيْ يَكُونَ لَكُمْ أَيْضاً شَرِكَةٌ مَعَنَا. وَأَمَّا شَرِكَتُنَا نَحْنُ فَهِيَ مَعَ الآبِ وَمَعَ ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ)
(1 يوحنا 1: 1 -3)

( وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ابْنَ اللهِ قَدْ جَاءَ وَأَعْطَانَا بَصِيرَةً لِنَعْرِفَ الْحَقَّ. وَنَحْنُ فِي الْحَقِّ فِي ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. هَذَا هُوَ الإِلَهُ الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ)
(1 يوحنا 5: 20)

( وَأَمَّا عَنْ الاِبْنِ: «كُرْسِيُّكَ يَا أَللهُ إِلَى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ. قَضِيبُ اسْتِقَامَةٍ قَضِيبُ مُلْكِكَ.)
(العبرانيين 1: 8)


----------



## NEW_MAN (18 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> وعذرا لم افهم ما قلته الا بهذه الطريقة
> 
> مريم ..........هى.......مريم.........هى .......مريم
> 
> ...


 


هذا المثال للتوضيح فقط ، لتقريب الفكرة الى ذهن الانسان الذي يطلب دائما شيء واقعي ملموس ، لكي يفهم الامور الروحية المخفية عن العيون والاذهان البشرية ( هناك عيون واذهان روحية ).

لا تحاول تطبيق المثال على الله ، انا فقط اكتبه لكي اثبت لك انه حتى انسانيا ، للعقل البشري ، فانه يقبل ان الانسان ( ثالوث في واحد ) ، فاذا كان العقل البشري يقبل هذا بشريا ، فكيف لا يقبله روحيا عن الله ؟؟؟

انا شخص واحد فقط :

ولكن في البيت انا (شخصية او شخص) عائلي 
وفي العمل (شخصية او شخص ) ملتزم 
ومع الاصدقاء (شخصية او شخص ) مرح 

او نفس المثال بصورة او طريقة اخرى 

انا شخص واحد فقط 
مع ابي (شخصية مشابهة له وخاضعة ومحبة)
مع ابني ( شخصية محبة وحازمة ومربية )
مع زوجتي (شخصية محبة وعاطفية ومتعاونة)


هل في المثالين انا ثلاث من البشر ، ثلاث من المخلوقات ، ثلاث من الناس - ام - شخص واحد له ثلاث شخصيات اساسية في تكوينه كانسان واحد ، ثلاث تعيينات تجعل مني الكائن الفريد المميز عن باقي الكائنات ؟؟؟

وهل اذا تعاملت معي او ناديتني باي شخصية ، فهل لا اجيبك واقول لك ينبغي ان تكلمني في الشخصية الاخرى ؟؟

ربنا يفتح بصائركم الروحية واذهانكم الروحية ، لمعرفة الامور الروحية التي يعلنها لنا الله بروحه القدوس ، لارواحنا .

سلام ونعمة المسيح


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 يناير 2010)

علي فكره نيومان عندي شرح حلو اوي لقيته مبسط جدا عن الثالوث و ما لقتش ابسط منه هوا بالانجلش هحطه لان اللغه العربيه عاجزه تشرح بجد و افتكر انه الاخت بتفهم انجلش يعني احنا في القرن 21

(
*For Christians God is understood and known *as Father, Son and Holy  Spirit.
 …*Father*… God is love, caring for creation and for  every human being as God's beloved child.
 …*Son*… God is as he has revealed himself to be in the  historical person of Jesus Christ. Jesus' life, death and resurrection  holds the key to knowing and loving God, and to making sense of life,  before and after death.
 …and *Holy Spirit*… God is alive, loving and active  today, inspiring faith, justice and truth, sustaining the life of the  world, giving spiritual gifts to the church and bearing his spiritual  fruit in the world - changed lives and a transformed society.)


http://www.cofe.anglican.org/faith/christian/


خلي بالك من السطر دا


For Christians God is understood and known 



للمسيحيين الله مفهوم و معروف


يعني بيتكلم بصيغه المفرد عن ذات الله و ماقالش gods are understood and known


بيقول god *is* understood and known


لغتكم العربيه عاجزه تشرح و فرحانين بيها اللغه العاجزه الناقصه



سلام و نعمه


----------



## fredyyy (18 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> لكن رغم ذلك كل ما اردته دليل ان *الابن هو الله*
> هذا فقط


 


*هذه المرة سأذكر لكِ ثلاث مشاهد *

*- المشهد الأول *
*لقد خلق الله آدم من طين *

*لقد فعلها المسيح عندما طلى عيني المولود أعمى بالطين*

يوحنا 9 :6 
قَالَ هَذَا وَتَفَلَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَصَنَعَ *مِنَ التُّفْلِ طِيناً* *وَطَلَى* بِالطِّينِ عَيْنَيِ الأَعْمَى. 
​*في كل معجزات المسيح كان ... يشفي بلمسة من يده*

*أما هذه المَّرة صنع من التفل طينًا ... عملية خلق عين لمولود أعمى *

*من له حق الخلق غير الله ... إذًا المسيح هو الله الخالق*
**************************

*- المشهد الثاني *
*في حادثة إقامة لعازر ... وقف أمام القبر ... ونادى بسلطانه الإلهي ... لِعَازَرُ هَلُمَّ خَارِجاً*
يوحنا 11 : 43 
وَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا صَرَخَ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ «*لِعَازَرُ هَلُمَّ خَارِجاً*» ​*الكلمة هنا مُجردة من أي عون خارجي ... فقط سلطانه الشخصي في القدرة على إعطاء حياة*
***************************

*- المشهد الثالث *
*عندما هاجت الريح والبحر على التلاميذ قام وقال إسكت إبكم *
مرقس 4 : 39 
فَقَامَ وَانْتَهَرَ الرِّيحَ وَقَالَ لِلْبَحْرِ: «*اسْكُتْ. ابْكَمْ*». فَسَكَنَتِ الرِّيحُ وَصَارَ هُدُوءٌ عَظِيمٌ. 

​*حتى ان التلاميذ قالوا *
مرقس 4 : 41 
فَخَافُوا خَوْفاً عَظِيماً *وَقَالُوا* بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ «*مَنْ هُوَ هَذَا* فَإِنَّ *الرِّيحَ* أَيْضاً *وَالْبَحْرَ* *يُطِيعَانِهِ*». 
​*يكفينا هذه الثلاث المشاهد لنقول *

*في المشهد الأول ........... الله الخالق *
*في المشهد الثاني .......... الله المحيي*
*في المشهد الثالث .......... الله القادر على كل شئ*


*هناك أيضًا *
*المسيح العـالم بكـل شـئ .......... *يوحنا الأصحاح 1 العدد 48  
*المسيح العارف أفكار الناس .......... *متى الأصحاح 9 العدد 4 
*المسيح يأمر السمـك فيطيعه ........... *يوحنا الأصحاح 21 العدد 6 
*المسيح صـاحب حـق الغفـران ............ *متى الأصحاح 9 العدد 2 
*المسيح صاحب البركة للإشباع .......... *مرقس الأصحاح 6 العدد 44 


*رجاء قراءة *
*هذه الشواهد بنفسك لتتحققي بنفسك أن الأعمل التي عملها المسيح لا يعملها إلا الله*

http://www.arabchurch.com/bible.php


----------



## fredyyy (19 يناير 2010)

*ُنقِلَت *

*المشاركات الخاصة بالعضو / عبد الرحمن عمر الى هذا الرابط*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=117671*


----------



## مريم البتولـ (20 يناير 2010)

ex-moslim قال:


> متااابع واصلي من اجل  خلاصك يا مريم
> الهي ومخلصي تعامل مع بنتك التي تحبك وتبحث عنك بروحك القدوس
> امييييييين



انا هنا ابحث عن الهى لا عن ابى 
اللهم ارنا الحق حقا وارزقنا اتباعه وارنا الباطل باطلا وارزقنا اجتنابه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 يناير 2010)

احنا بنسمي الهنا ابونا زي ما قال المسيح

هل التسميه غلط في نظرك

هل كتير علينا ربنا يبقي ابونا و اهلنا و كل حاجه في حياتنا

و هو خلقنا عشان عاوز يخلقنا و بيحبنا

و هوا في الاصل مستغني عننا 

احنا بنقول عليه ابونا السماوي

تحياتي ليكي

سلام و نعمه


----------



## مريم البتولـ (20 يناير 2010)

شكرا نيومان على الاية
انا كنت اريد دليلا صريحا كما جئت بدليل صريح للاب والرح القدس بان كل منهما الله

فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ....
وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَداً وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ مَجْداً كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ مَمْلُوءاً نِعْمَةً وَحَقّاً.
(يوحنا 1: 1 و 14)

فهمت من الاية ان الكلمة هو الجسد ( الابن المسيح)

لكن يتعسر على فهم ذلك
ورأينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الاب (الله)

تعنى وحيد من الله ..ما معنى ذلك ؟
وان كان الكلمة هو الله فلماذا يكون عنده ولماذا يكون وحيد منه

بالانتظار


----------



## مريم البتولـ (20 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> احنا بنسمي الهنا ابونا زي ما قال المسيح
> 
> هل التسميه غلط في نظرك
> 
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا على التوضيح يا truthseeker5


----------



## مريم البتولـ (20 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> هذا المثال للتوضيح فقط ، لتقريب الفكرة الى ذهن الانسان الذي يطلب دائما شيء واقعي ملموس ، لكي يفهم الامور الروحية المخفية عن العيون والاذهان البشرية ( هناك عيون واذهان روحية ).
> 
> لا تحاول تطبيق المثال على الله ، انا فقط اكتبه لكي اثبت لك انه حتى انسانيا ، للعقل البشري ، فانه يقبل ان الانسان ( ثالوث في واحد ) ، فاذا كان العقل البشري يقبل هذا بشريا ، فكيف لا يقبله روحيا عن الله ؟؟؟
> 
> ...



انت غيرت فى صفات شخصيتك لكن لم تغير فى شخصيتك نفسها
مثلا الاب غير الابن غير الروح
لو كان ابا يجب ان يكون له ابن
وان كان ابنا يجب ان يكون له اب
وان كان روحا فهو غير مرئيا
هذا ما يجعلنى احتار ولا استطيع الفهم باى طريقة
لكن على كل لن اثقل عليكم فى فهم ذلك 
يكفينى دليل ان الابن هو الله
ليكتمل الثالوث فعلا
وانا اريده صريحا
فانتم عندكم (الاب الله)
وعندكم (الروح الله)
وانا اريد (الابن الله)
هكذا صرحة
وهذا نفس سؤالى فى الاعلى انتظر ردودكم عليه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> شكرا نيومان على الاية
> انا كنت اريد دليلا صريحا كما جئت بدليل صريح للاب والرح القدس بان كل منهما الله
> 
> فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ....
> ...




الكلمه عند الله ووحيد منه لانه منه من ذات جوهره و لانه لا يوجد لكي عشر كلمات(عقول ناطقه) هو واحد بس

اتمني ان يكون ساعدك ذلك

و بانتظار استاذي نيومان او فريدي

سلام و نعمه


----------



## مريم البتولـ (20 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> علي فكره نيومان عندي شرح حلو اوي لقيته مبسط جدا عن الثالوث و ما لقتش ابسط منه هوا بالانجلش هحطه لان اللغه العربيه عاجزه تشرح بجد و افتكر انه الاخت بتفهم انجلش يعني احنا في القرن 21
> 
> (
> *for christians god is understood and known *as father, son and holy  spirit.
> ...




فهمت 
هو هو نفس كلام مولكا مولكان
لو كان الاب هو الله
والابن هو الله
والروح القدس هو الله

والاب والابن والروح مختلفين
واحد منهم اله المحبة 
والاخر الجسد اللى بيظهر فيه الاله ..والجسد نفسه اسمه الله
والثالث هو روح الاله وايضا اسمه الله بنص الايات
والثلاثة متحدين
وانتم تقولون لا اله الا الله قصدا بالمسيح (الابن الجسد)
انا فهمت من ذلك انكم نفيتم الالوهية عن الاب والروح القدس لانهم مختلفين عن الابن رغم انهم بداخله
المهم مش دى القضية دلوقتى علشان متعبكمش 
انا بس عايزة نص قاطع فيه الابن هو الله ليكتمل الثالوث عندى


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 يناير 2010)

*بغض النظر على الكلام اللى قلتيه تماما *




> انا بس عايزة نص قاطع فيه الابن هو الله ليكتمل الثالوث عندى



*في البدء كان الكلمة و الكلمة كان عند الله و كان الكلمة الله 
(يو  1 :  1)*
*كان الكلمة الله
**كان الكلمة الله
**كان الكلمة الله*​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (20 يناير 2010)

*


مريم البتولـ قال:




فهمت 
هو هو نفس كلام مولكا مولكان
لو كان الاب هو الله
والابن هو الله
والروح القدس هو الله

والاب والابن والروح مختلفين
واحد منهم اله المحبة 
والاخر الجسد اللى بيظهر فيه الاله ..والجسد نفسه اسمه الله
والثالث هو روح الاله وايضا اسمه الله بنص الايات
والثلاثة متحدين
وانتم تقولون لا اله الا الله قصدا بالمسيح (الابن الجسد)
انا فهمت من ذلك انكم نفيتم الالوهية عن الاب والروح القدس لانهم مختلفين عن الابن رغم انهم بداخله
المهم مش دى القضية دلوقتى علشان متعبكمش 
انا بس عايزة نص قاطع فيه الابن هو الله ليكتمل الثالوث عندى


أنقر للتوسيع...


انا والآب واحد ....يوحنا 10:30
 ان الآب فيّ وانا فيه  ... يوحنا 10:38

و بما اننا عارفين ان المسيح هو كلمة الله .. يبقي ممكن كمان نقول النص دا

(في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله.) (يوحنا 1: 1)

هو دا اللي انتي قصدتيه علي حسب ما انا فهمت؟!!!!!!!!!​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 يناير 2010)

*احترزوا اذا لانفسكم و لجميع الرعية التي اقامكم الروح القدس فيها اساقفة لترعوا كنيسة الله التي اقتناها بدمه 
(اع  20 :  28)
*​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (20 يناير 2010)

*


Molka Molkan قال:



بغض النظر على الكلام اللى قلتيه تماما 

في البدء كان الكلمة و الكلمة كان عند الله و كان الكلمة الله 
(يو  1 :  1)
كان الكلمة الله
كان الكلمة الله
كان الكلمة الله​

أنقر للتوسيع...


يا سابقني علي طول انت :t4:*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 يناير 2010)

*فانه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا 
(كو  2 :  9)*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 يناير 2010)

*الكلمة التي ارسلها الى بني اسرائيل يبشر بالسلام بيسوع المسيح هذا هو رب الكل 
(اع  10 :  36)
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 يناير 2010)

*رجلين قد بذلا انفسهما لاجل اسم ربنا يسوع المسيح 
(اع  15 :  26)
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 يناير 2010)

*فاذ قد تبررنا بالايمان لنا سلام مع الله بربنا يسوع المسيح 
(رو  5 :  1)
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 يناير 2010)

*حتى كما ملكت الخطية في الموت هكذا تملك النعمة بالبر للحياة الابدية بيسوع المسيح ربنا 
(رو  5 :  21)

الذي سيثبتكم ايضا الى النهاية بلا لوم في يوم ربنا يسوع المسيح 
(1كو  1 :  8)
*
*انا الالف و الياء البداية و النهاية الاول و الاخر 
(رؤ  22 :  13)*
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 يناير 2010)

*وصلت ؟*​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (20 يناير 2010)

*


مريم البتولـ قال:



انت غيرت فى صفات شخصيتك لكن لم تغير فى شخصيتك نفسها
مثلا الاب غير الابن غير الروح
لو كان ابا يجب ان يكون له ابن
وان كان ابنا يجب ان يكون له اب
وان كان روحا فهو غير مرئيا
هذا ما يجعلنى احتار ولا استطيع الفهم باى طريقة
لكن على كل لن اثقل عليكم فى فهم ذلك 
يكفينى دليل ان الابن هو الله
ليكتمل الثالوث فعلا
وانا اريده صريحا
فانتم عندكم (الاب الله)
وعندكم (الروح الله)
وانا اريد (الابن الله)
هكذا صرحة
وهذا نفس سؤالى فى الاعلى انتظر ردودكم عليه 
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اخي نيومان اعطي تشبيه للثالوث

و انا عاوزظ اضيف كمان مثل للتبسيط

و زي ما قال نيومان دا مش مثال تطبيقي

دا مجرد تشبيه للتبسيط

يعني تطبيق فكرة الثالوث بوجه عام

و انتي واقفة في الشمس بتقولي الدنيا جر

ليه؟

عشان حرارة الشمس

تقدري تقولي ان السبب هو "الشمس" او "حرارة الشمس"

القولين صح

لما تبصي لقرص الشمس ممكن تقولي ان دا "الشمس" او "قرص الشمس"

الاتنين صح

لما الدنيا تنور الصبح ممكن تقولي ان دا "الشمس" او "نور الشمس"

الاتنين صح

لأن الشمس هي واحدة

بس الشمس عبارة عن : شكل , ضوء , حرارة

ال3 شمس

لكن الضوء مش هو الحرارة و مش هم شكل القرص

مثال آخر

الانسان مثلا

لو انا سرقت  اقدر اقول ان "انا سرقت" او "ايدي سرقت"

انا و يدي واحد .. يعني القولين صح

لو اخدت قرار معين ممكن اقول "انا فكرت" او "عقلي فكّر"

القولين صح لأن انا و عقلي واحد

وهكذا

لأن الانسان روح و جسد و نفس

لكن في النهاية هو انسان واحد

لكن الروح مش هي الجسد و الجسد مش هو النفس

اتمني اكون قدرت ابسّط الفكرة

و يكون كمان مشاركتي اللي قبل دي اللي فيها آيات اللي انتي طلبتيها
تكون مفيدة بالنسبالك

سلام الرب معاكي اختي مريم و ربنا يرشدك

صلّي باستمرار و ادعي باستمرار و اطلبي ارشاد الله باستمرار بدون توقف

و ثقي ان الله هيرشدك لطريقه​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 يناير 2010)

*الأخت مريم البتول ممكن تقولى لى مين هنا الذى يُجَرَب ومن الذى يُجَربه ؟؟؟

ثُمَّ أُصْعِدَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى الْبَرِّيَّةِ مِنَ الرُّوحِ لِيُجَرَّبَ مِنْ إِبْلِيسَ 
(مت  4 :  1)

*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 يناير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *الأخت مريم البتول ممكن تقولى لى مين هنا الذى يُجَرَب ومن الذى يُجَربه ؟؟؟
> 
> ثُمَّ أُصْعِدَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى الْبَرِّيَّةِ مِنَ الرُّوحِ لِيُجَرَّبَ مِنْ إِبْلِيسَ
> (مت  4 :  1)
> ...



مكتوب لا تجرب الرب الهك

(قَالَ لَهُ: «إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللَّهِ فَاطْرَحْ نَفْسَكَ إِلَى أَسْفَلُ لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: أَنَّهُ يُوصِي مَلاَئِكَتَهُ بِكَ فَعَلَى أيَادِيهِمْ يَحْمِلُونَكَ لِكَيْ لاَ تَصْدِمَ بِحَجَرٍ رِجْلَكَ».

قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «مَكْتُوبٌ أَيْضاً: لاَ تُجَرِّبِ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَكَ».)

يعني ابليس بيجرب مين يا ستي

الرب الهه

بس...


----------



## fredyyy (20 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> وانا اريده صريحا
> فانتم عندكم (الاب الله) ... وعندكم (الروح الله) ... وانا اريد (الابن الله)
> وهذا نفس سؤالى فى الاعلى انتظر ردودكم عليه


 


*الأخت مريم *

*الى الآن لم تردي على المشاركتان 202 ، 209 *

*رجاء قرائتهما بتأني ... وهذه آيات صريحة يتكلم فيها الوحي المقدس عن لاهوت المسيح *

بطرس الثانية 1 : 2 
لِتَكْثُرْ لَكُمُ النِّعْمَةُ وَالسَّلاَمُ بِمَعْرِفَةِ اللَّهِ *وَيَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا. 
*
 رومية 4 : 24
 بَلْ مِنْ أَجْلِنَا نَحْنُ أَيْضاً الَّذِينَ سَيُحْسَبُ لَنَا الَّذِينَ نُؤْمِنُ بِمَنْ أَقَامَ *يَسُوعَ رَبَّنَا* مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ. 

 رومية 6 : 11 
كَذَلِكَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً احْسِبُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ أَمْوَاتاً عَنِ الْخَطِيَّةِ وَلَكِنْ أَحْيَاءً لِلَّهِ *بِالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا*. 

 رومية 6 : 23 
لأَنَّ أُجْرَةَ الْخَطِيَّةِ هِيَ مَوْتٌ وَأَمَّا هِبَةُ اللهِ فَهِيَ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ *بِالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا*. 
 
 رومية 8 : 39 
وَلاَ عُلْوَ وَلاَ عُمْقَ وَلاَ خَلِيقَةَ أُخْرَى تَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَفْصِلَنَا عَنْ مَحَبَّةِ اللهِ الَّتِي فِي *الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا. *

 أفسس 3 : 11 
حَسَبَ قَصْدِ الدُّهُورِ الَّذِي صَنَعَهُ فِي *الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا*. 

 تيموثاوس الاولى 1 : 2 
إِلَى تِيمُوثَاوُسَ، الاِبْنِ الصَّرِيحِ فِي الإِيمَانِ. نِعْمَةٌ وَرَحْمَةٌ وَسَلاَمٌ مِنَ اللهِ أَبِينَا *وَالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا. *

 تيموثاوس الاولى 1 : 12 
وَأَنَا أَشْكُرُ *الْمَسِيحَ يَسُوعَ رَبَّنَا* الَّذِي قَوَّانِي، أَنَّهُ حَسِبَنِي أَمِيناً، إِذْ جَعَلَنِي لِلْخِدْمَةِ، 

 تيموثاوس الثانية 1 : 2 
إِلَى تِيمُوثَاوُسَ الاِبْنِ الْحَبِيبِ. نِعْمَةٌ وَرَحْمَةٌ وَسَلاَمٌ مِنَ اللهِ الآبِ *وَالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا*. 

كورنثوس الاولى 6 : 11 
وَهَكَذَا كَانَ أُنَاسٌ مِنْكُمْ. لَكِنِ اغْتَسَلْتُمْ بَلْ تَقَدَّسْتُمْ بَلْ تَبَرَّرْتُمْ بِاسْمِ *الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ* وَبِرُوحِ إِلَهِنَا. 

​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (20 يناير 2010)

*


truthseeker5 قال:



			مكتوب لا تجرب الرب الهك

(قَالَ لَهُ: «إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللَّهِ فَاطْرَحْ نَفْسَكَ إِلَى أَسْفَلُ لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: أَنَّهُ يُوصِي مَلاَئِكَتَهُ بِكَ فَعَلَى أيَادِيهِمْ يَحْمِلُونَكَ لِكَيْ لاَ تَصْدِمَ بِحَجَرٍ رِجْلَكَ».

قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «مَكْتُوبٌ أَيْضاً: لاَ تُجَرِّبِ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَكَ».)

يعني ابليس بيجرب مين يا ستي

الرب الهه

بس...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اعتقد احنا وضحنا آيات كتير بخصوص لاهوت المسيح

لكنت الآية دي ليها تفسير غير كدة

لأنها فعلا لفتت انتباهي من فترة و انا ببحث في نفس الموضوع

و لما سألت عن تفسيرها مكنش كدة

اعتقد علي حسب معرفت يعني

ان المسيح لما قال : مكتوب لا تجرّب الرب الهك

كان يقصد يقول للشيطان اللي بيقوله ارمي نفسك و الرب الهك هيشيلك

كان عاوز يقوله

انا مقدرش اجرب الرب الهي و ارمي نفسي و اشوف هيشيلني او لأ
لأنه مكتوب كدة في العهد القديم .. لا تجرب الرب الهك

لكن مش معناها انو بيقوله متجربنيش

ولا متجربش الاب

كان مقصود ان : "انا لن أجرّب الآب"

و ياريت اذا كنت مخطئ الاخوة الكرام يصححولي*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 يناير 2010)

*miky4_u

لا انت مش خطأ وفعلا التفسير دة هو صحيح وهو تفسير روحى 
ولكن للى عايزيين دليل حرفى فالأية دى برضوا صحيحة فى التفسير دة 
لأن فى سؤال بيطرح نفسه

لية المسيح قال له لا تجرب الرب الهك إذا كان هو مش بيجرب الا المسيح بس ؟*​


----------



## ilyas (21 يناير 2010)

تحية طيبة وبعد
اختي الكريمة الترجمة العربية تختلف عن النص الحقيقي ولهذا يعتقد الكثير من الاخوة ان هناك اخطاء وتفسر تفسيرا وكانها قرآن انا انصحك ان تفهميها كما قال السادة القساوسة واللاهوتيون المسح هو الله *# ............ #*

*حرر بواسطة المشرف*


----------



## مريم البتولـ (21 يناير 2010)

ex-moslim قال:


> *[q-bible]
> قال يسوع : أنا معكم زماناً هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس. الذي رآني فقد رأى الأب ألست تؤمن إني أنا في الأب والأب في
> [/q-bible]*​



انا كنت اريد ليل ان الابن هو الله ليس فى الاب
عذرا


----------



## مريم البتولـ (21 يناير 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *هذه المرة سأذكر لكِ ثلاث مشاهد *
> 
> *- المشهد الأول *
> *لقد خلق الله آدم من طين *
> ...



نحن نؤمن بذلك
نؤمن ان المسيح عليه اليلام خلق من الطين كهيئة الطير و ينفخ فيه فيكون طيرا ويبرئ الاكمه والابرص ويحيي الموتى وينبئ قومه بما يأكلون وما يدخرون فى بيوتهم
لكن نقول ان كل ذلك كان بإذن من الله سبحانه وتعالى له وليس لانه الله

لذا انا اطلب نص صريح فيه ان الابن هو الله اوالمسيح هو الله من عندكم

وأعلــــــــــــم ان الجميع كتب لى نصوص كلها بها هذه الكلمات (الرب .الاله)
انا لا اريد هذه الكلمات انا اريد (الله) هذا الاسم بالخصوص
السببـــــــــــــــ
انكم اتيتونى بدليل ان الاب هو (الله) بهذا الاسم ليس اى رب
وأتيتونى بدليل ان الروح القدس هو (الله) ليس اي رب
فانا انتظر نفس الاسم (الله) للابن
لانه حينما نقول (لا اله(او رب) الا الله ) هكذا سننفى الالوهية عن الابن(الرب) ..وسننسبها فقط للروح(الله) والاب (الله)

وانا رأيت دليلا واحدا من الممكن ان استدل به لكن به بعض الاستفسارات ..سأضعه فى مشاركة جديدة

لحظة


----------



## مريم البتولـ (21 يناير 2010)

في الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ....
وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَداً وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ مَجْداً كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ مَمْلُوءاً نِعْمَةً وَحَقّاً.
(يوحنا 1: 1 و 14)

هـــــــــــــــــذا هو اهم دليل واصح دليل من الممكن ان استدل به ...لكن بعد عدة استفسارات
توضيح نقظة فى الآية :
الكلمة هو الجسد ورأوا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الآب (الله)
الكلمة عند الله
الكلمة الله
......
ايهم اصح ؟؟
هل الكلمة من الله ...ام عند الله ...ام هو الله ؟؟
انا فكرت فى ان اجمع بين هذه الاسئلة الثلاثة باجابة واحدة هى
ان الابن غير الاب كليا فى الظاهر والباطن
والابن منسوب الى الله اى (ابن الله)  ...والابن ايضا يسمى (الله 2) لانه من الاب وليس هو الاب كما فى الاية
اى ان الاب(الله) موجود فى السماء...وهو الذى ارسل الابن(الله2) الى الارض  
لكن الاب فى الابن والابن فى الاب

وهذه الاية تأكيد على صحة كلامى
( وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ابْنَ اللهِ قَدْ جَاءَ وَأَعْطَانَا بَصِيرَةً لِنَعْرِفَ الْحَقَّ. وَنَحْنُ فِي الْحَقِّ فِي ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. هَذَا هُوَ الإِلَهُ الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ)
لذا انتم تشهدون هذه الشهادة
(اشهد ان لا اله الا الله وان المسيح ابن الله)
كما فى توقيع (شمس الحق)

اذن لم يتبقى الا سؤالين

حينما تقولوا لا اله الا الله من تقصدون ؟..
هل تقصدون المسيح ام الاب ؟؟ لان المسيح(الله_) من الاب وليس هو الاب(الله) فهناك تمايز ..
وحينما تقولون (وان المسيح ابن الله) هل تقصدون الوهيته ايضا ؟ ام  بنوته للاب(الله) فقط

هذا ما تبقى والحمد لله رب العالمين
بالانتظار ان شاء الله


----------



## مريم البتولـ (21 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> مكتوب لا تجرب الرب الهك
> 
> (قَالَ لَهُ: «إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللَّهِ فَاطْرَحْ نَفْسَكَ إِلَى أَسْفَلُ لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: أَنَّهُ يُوصِي مَلاَئِكَتَهُ بِكَ فَعَلَى أيَادِيهِمْ يَحْمِلُونَكَ لِكَيْ لاَ تَصْدِمَ بِحَجَرٍ رِجْلَكَ».
> 
> ...




طيب (ان كنت ابن الله)
اذن المسيح هو اله لكن يختلف عن ابوه الله 

انا مش مختلفة على كدة
انا كتبت اسئلتى بالتفصيل فوق
و بانتظار اجوبتكم عليها


----------



## epsalmos (21 يناير 2010)

*



			في الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ....
وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَداً وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ مَجْداً كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ مَمْلُوءاً نِعْمَةً وَحَقّاً.
(يوحنا 1: 1 و 14)

هـــــــــــــــــذا هو اهم دليل واصح دليل من الممكن ان استدل به ...لكن بعد عدة استفسارات
توضيح نقظة فى الآية :
الكلمة هو الجسد ورأوا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الآب (الله)
الكلمة عند الله
الكلمة الله
......
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الكلمه ليس الجسد ... لكنه صار جسد اى تجسد
= الله الظاهر فى الجسد

ايهم اصح ؟؟
هل الكلمة من الله ...ام عند الله ...ام هو الله ؟؟

اولا الكلمه من الله لم ترد فى هذه الايه ..دى من عندك

اذن يتبقى اخر 2 ...
ايه المشكله ؟؟

الكلمه هو اقنوم الابن هو الله و هو ازلى الوجود مع الاب 




			انا فكرت فى ان اجمع بين هذه الاسئلة الثلاثة باجابة واحدة هى
ان الابن غير الاب كليا فى الظاهر والباطن
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الابن غير الاب فعلا .. و الا مكنش فى لزوم للتمييز !!!

برضه مش واخد بالى ايه المشكله ؟؟؟





			والابن منسوب الى الله اى (ابن الله) ...والابن ايضا يسمى (الله 2) لانه من الاب وليس هو الاب كما فى الاية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الايه لم تقل ان الابن هو الاب كما فهمتى انتى
لكن قالت ان الابن هو الله 

ثانيا كلمه منسوب معترض عليها .. لان ملهش اصل كتابى !!!

ثالثا نعم ال 3 اقانيم هم الله ...
زى عقل مريم هو مريم ... انتى لو بتكلمينى فى التليفون و سمعت صوتك ممكن اقول مريم بتكلمنى و ممكن اقول صوت مريم سمعته ... و الاثنين واحد مفيش تناقض 





			وهذه الاية تأكيد على صحة كلامى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اى صحه لكلام حضرتك ؟؟؟
لا تنسى .. انت هنا لتسالى لا لتولفى عقيده جديده !!





			هل تقصدون المسيح ام الاب ؟؟ لان المسيح(الله_) من الاب وليس هو الاب(الله) فهناك تمايز ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


سبحان القائم من الاموات

هو لما تقولى الرحمن الرحيم كده فى تمايز !!!!!!!!!

اقنوم يعنى صفه ذاتيه لله ...
الصفات تتمايز .. لكنها هى هى الله !!!

مثال بسيط للفهم ..

هل الرحمن هى الرحيم ؟؟؟ و لا فيه تمايز ؟؟؟
اليس فى الاخر كلاهما الله ؟؟؟




			وحينما تقولون (وان المسيح ابن الله) هل تقصدون الوهيته ايضا ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ابن الله لقب يدل على لاهوت المسيح
و ابن الانسان لقب يدل على ناسوت المسيح




			ام بنوته للاب(الله) فقط
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اوضح لك بعض الالبتاس فى كلامك

الاب هو الله
الابن هو الله
لكن الاب ليس الابن


يارب تكون الامور وضحت كده

تحياتى​*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (21 يناير 2010)

*


molka molkan قال:



miky4_u

لا انت مش خطأ وفعلا التفسير دة هو صحيح وهو تفسير روحى 
ولكن للى عايزيين دليل حرفى فالأية دى برضوا صحيحة فى التفسير دة 
لأن فى سؤال بيطرح نفسه

لية المسيح قال له لا تجرب الرب الهك إذا كان هو مش بيجرب الا المسيح بس ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...


تمام
وصلت
شكرا مولكا باشا*​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (21 يناير 2010)

*


مريم البتولـ قال:



انا كنت اريد ليل ان الابن هو الله ليس فى الاب
عذرا


أنقر للتوسيع...


يا اختي

الاسلام بيعتقد ان الله دا اقنوم واحد

اللي هو الآب خالق كل شئ

يعني الآب هو الله

اذن المسيح لما يقول : انا في الآب و الآب فيا

يبقي الآب و الابن متساوين

متساوين في الجوهر و ليس في الاقنوم 




			وأعلــــــــــــم ان الجميع كتب لى نصوص كلها بها هذه الكلمات (الرب .الاله)
انا لا اريد هذه الكلمات انا اريد (الله) هذا الاسم بالخصوص
السببـــــــــــــــ
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اصلا مينفعش المسيح يقول انا هو الله

لأن الله معناها "الآب و الابن و الروح القدس"




			انكم اتيتونى بدليل ان الاب هو (الله) بهذا الاسم ليس اى رب
وأتيتونى بدليل ان الروح القدس هو (الله) ليس اي رب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


حلو جدا

اذن انتي قطعتي تلتين المسافة




			لانه حينما نقول (لا اله(او رب) الا الله ) هكذا سننفى الالوهية عن الابن(الرب)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مش صحيح

لما تقولي (لا اله(او رب) الا الله ) معناها انك بتقولي ان الله هو الاله الواحد

الله هو الاله الواحد

الله دا بقي اللي هو "الآب و الابن و الروح القدس"

اللي انتو بتنفوه ان الله ثالوث




			حينما تقولوا لا اله الا الله من تقصدون ؟..
هل تقصدون المسيح ام الاب ؟؟ لان المسيح(الله_) من الاب وليس هو الاب(الله) فهناك تمايز ..
وحينما تقولون (وان المسيح ابن الله) هل تقصدون الوهيته ايضا ؟ ام بنوته للاب(الله) فقط
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


حينما نقول لا اله الا الله بنقصد الله الثالوث "الآب و الابن و الروح القدس"*​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (21 يناير 2010)

*


مريم البتولـ قال:





طيب (ان كنت ابن الله)
اذن المسيح هو اله لكن يختلف عن ابوه الله 

انا مش مختلفة على كدة
انا كتبت اسئلتى بالتفصيل فوق
و بانتظار اجوبتكم عليها


أنقر للتوسيع...


يعني انتي مقتنعة ان المسيح هو ابن الله؟*​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (21 يناير 2010)

*



			وحينما تقولون (وان المسيح ابن الله) هل تقصدون الوهيته ايضا ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أكيد بنقصد الوهيته

هوضحهالك تاني

الابن مساو للآب في الجوهر

جوهر الالوهية

لكن مختلف عنه في الاقنوم

في الصفة

الله الخالق
و الله المتجسد

انا عاوز منك اجابة علي السؤال دا

المسيح هو ابن الله : عند اي اعتراض علي الكلام دا ولا مقتنعة؟

عشان ندخل في اللي بعدها​*


----------



## epsalmos (21 يناير 2010)

*


			اصلا مينفعش المسيح يقول انا هو الله

لأن الله معناها "الآب و الابن و الروح القدس"
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


سامحنى اخى العزيز .. بس هذه المقوله مش صح !!!

الايه بتقول .. كان الكلمه الله !!

و ايضا:

 إنجيل يوحنا 1: 18
 اَللهُ لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. اَلابْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ 

يعنى المسيح هو الله المتجسد

فالمسيح نعم هو الله

و ايضا الثالوث هو الله 

عمدوهم باسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس

(لاحظ باسم مفرد).. يعنى كلهم برضه الله .. مفيش مشكله !!!
ثالوث فى واحد و واجد فى ثالوث

تحياتى​*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (21 يناير 2010)

epsalmos قال:


> *
> 
> سامحنى اخى العزيز .. بس هذه المقوله مش صح !!!
> 
> ...



انا فاهم كل الكلام دا يا حبيبي

انا اقصد ان المسيح ميقدرش يقول باللفظ نفسه : "انا هو الله"

لأن الكلمة دي معناها : "انا هو الاب و الابن و الروح القدس" او انا هو الثالوث

يعني اللفظ مينفعش

عشان كدة مش هنلاقي اية في الكتاب المقدس علي لسان المسيح بيقول اللفظ دا

لكن المسيح هو الله "في الجوهر"

يعني تقدر تقول ان المسيح هو الله "تعبيرا عن الوهيته"

بالاضافة كمان انو كان بيكلم اليهود

او بيكلم بشر

البشر ميعرفوش عن الله غير "الله الآب"

لو قالهم انا هو الله

اللي هييجي في دماغهم هو الآب

يعني الجملة غير صحيحا لفظيا "بالنسبة لعقول البشر اللي المسيح كلمهم"باعتبار ان الله هو الثالوث

لكن صحيحة في معناها


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (21 يناير 2010)

*يعني بتبسيط أخير

تقدري تقولي ان كلمة "الله" دي صفة

الله دي صفة الالوهية

و في 3 بيشتركو في الصفة دي

الآب و الاب و الروح القدس

زي مثلا 3 اخوات

اسمهم : احمد مصطفي , محمد مصطفي , محمود مصطفي

ابوهم هو مصطفي شخص واحد

انما 3 اشخاص

مشتركين في شئ واحد

انما هم 3

و لما تقولي "آل مصطفي" يبقي بتقصدي ال3

مشتركين في اسم الاب

نفس الاب - نفس الاب - نفس الاب

مش تشابه اسماء يعني

يعني التلاتة ولاد راجل واحد
مش كل ابن منهم ليه اب اسمه مصطفي

ال3 عيلة واحدة "آل مصطفي"

بالمثل الآب و الابن و الروح القدس

مشتركين في صفة الالوهية اللي هي كلمة "الله"

3 مشتركين في الالوهية

نفس الالوهيه مش كل واحد اله لوحده

يعني مش 3 الهة

لكن ال3 اله واحد​*


----------



## epsalmos (21 يناير 2010)

*


			لكن صحيحة في معناها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


طالما صجيحه فى معناها يبقى ليس هناك ما يمنع

هو لم يقولها صراحة ليس كما قلت انت:




			اللي هييجي في دماغهم هو الآب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لان اليهود ما يعرفوش الثالوث .. الثالوث اعلم كاملا فى عهد النعمه

لكن هو لم يقولها صراحة لان محش هايصدق لو قلها صراحة ....

و لان كان اليهود هايرجموا قبل البدئ فى رسالته على الارض 

اما بالنسبه لقولك:




			لأن الكلمة دي معناها : "انا هو الاب و الابن و الروح القدس" او انا هو الثالوث
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الله لا تعنى ذلك ... لكنه تعنى الاله 

و هذا الاله فى المسيحيه هو مثلث الاقانيم ..
اى له 3 صفات ذاتيه كما تعلم احسن منى 
(فقط اوضح للقارئ)

فاذن نعم الله مثلث الاقانيم ...
الله الاب
الله الابن
الله الروح القدس

و الثلاثه هم الله
يعنى الاب هو الله
و الابن هو الله 
و الروح القدس هو الله
و الثلاثه اله واحد !!!!!!!

ذات الله غير منفصل عن عقله او روحه
و عقل الله هو الله
و روح الله هو الله

لذلك نقول ...ثالوث فى واحد و واحد فى ثالوث !!!


ما اريد ان اوكد عليه من كل هذه المشاركه ..
ان الابن لا يعتبر ناقص الاولهيه بدون الاب !!
او اى اقنوم لا يعتبر ناقص الولهيه بدون الاخر !!

شكرا و تحياتى لك​*


----------



## epsalmos (21 يناير 2010)

*للتبسيط:

الجوهر واحد و متساو بين الثلاث اقانيم و هو جوهر اللاهوت

لكن الصفات مختلفه بينهم 

شكرا​*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (21 يناير 2010)

*



			لان اليهود ما يعرفوش الثالوث .. الثالوث اعلم كاملا فى عهد النعمه

لكن هو لم يقولها صراحة لان محش هايصدق لو قلها صراحة ....
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ماهو هو دا اللي انا بقوله بالظبط

و بعدين هو انت مخدتش بالك من ردي اني سيحي ولا ايه؟

مش محتاج يعني تشرحلي معني الثالوث

طبعا شكرا للتوضيح بس انت تعبت نفسك في شئ مفهوم و معروف و مش محتاج كلام

نعمة الرب معاك​*


----------



## Strident (21 يناير 2010)

الثالوث ذكر بوضوح في مواضع كثيرة، و واضح جداً في سفر حكمة سليمان...

لو حد عايز شواهد يقول!!

أمال تفتكروا اليهود فهموا منين ان لما المسيح يقول انه ابن الله، يبقى بيعادل نفسه بالله؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 يناير 2010)

> يا اختي
> 
> الاسلام بيعتقد ان الله دا اقنوم واحد



يا ريتحتي كان فيه اشاره لذات الله خالص يا مايك لا اقنوم واحد ولا عشره حتي

لا يوجد كلام عن ذات الله اصلا

يا دوب بنقعد كنا نقول زمان الله خالق الله رازق الله بيحاسب دون الاشاره لجوهره خالص و مكتفيين بكلمه الله واحد بس

ماشي الله احد بس ذاته عباره عن ايه 

معندناش كشف عن ذاته اصلا 

و ابن الله اليهود فهموه طبعا انه معادله لله و الي بياكد كلامي المقطع دا من وكيبيديا

(In Judaism the term "son of God" was used of the expected "Jewish mashiach" figure.[8] Psalm 2 addresses someone as both God's messiah (anointed king) and God's son)

و في اليهوديه مصطلح ابن الله كان يستخدم  لوصف لصوره   المسيح اليهودي المنتظر  و المزمور الثاني يحدد شخصا ما يكون كمسيح الرب (الملك الممسوح) من جهه و ابن الله من جهه اخري.


مواصفات المسيح اليهودي من الويكبيديا برضه:


> ******ural requirements
> Most of the ******ural requirements concerning the Messiah, what he will do, and what will be done during his reign are located in the Book of Isaiah, although requirements are mentioned by other prophets as well.
> Isaiah 1:26: "And I will restore your judges as at first and your counsellors as in the beginning; afterwards you shall be called City of Righteousness, Faithful City." Some Jews interpret this to mean that the Sanhedrin will be re-established. (Isaiah 1:26)
> Once he is King, leaders of other nations will look to him for guidance. (Isaiah 2:4)
> ...



The whole world will worship the One God of Israel ستعبد الامم رب اسرائيل الواحد وقد تحقق

All of the dead will rise again (Isaiah 26:19) جميع الموتي سيحيون

Nations will recognize the wrongs they did to Israel ستميز الشعوب اعمال اسرائيل الخاطئه

Death will be swallowed up forever سيبتلع الموت للابد ...
و هذا ما فعله المسيح علي الصليب


He will be a messenger of peace رئيس السلام

الي اخره ترجيمها بقي

المهم انه الي في العهد القديم اتحقق

و جاء مسيح الرب من نسل داوود بحسب الجسد و ابن الله بحسب الروح

اتمني اكون ساعدتك ووضحت لك انه لقب ابن الله و الي عمله المسيح من قول ان الله ابوه فهم اليهود هوا عاوز يقول ايه و هو مين

اتمني اكون افدتك و اتوسعت معاكي في النقطه دي

و مهما عملت لن اجاري علم اخوتي العزير في المنتدي

سلام و نعمه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 يناير 2010)

johnnie قال:


> الثالوث ذكر بوضوح في مواضع كثيرة، و واضح جداً في سفر حكمة سليمان...
> 
> لو حد عايز شواهد يقول!!



برجاء وضع الايات اخي العزيز جوني

سلام و نعمه


----------



## ilyas (22 يناير 2010)

تحية طيبة وبعد
يا سيدي اعاتقد انك تلاعبت بالالفاظ فانت اتخذت مثالين مثال العقل و الجسد و الروح ومثال المهندس الذي كتب طلب او رسالة الى فالعقل لوحده لا يمثل الانسان والروح لوحدها لا تمثل الانسان و الجسد لوحده لا يمثل الانسان بمعنى عقلي لوحده ليس هو انا و جسدي لوحده ليس هو انا وروحي لوحدها ليست هي انا و عن المهندس فلا يصح ان يكتب انسان رسالة ويقول انا المهندس  الذي بنيت العمارة وارسلت لك نفسي ثم ان واو المغاير شئ و واو العطف شيئا آخر وفي نص الاية الواو تفيد المغايرة ولا تفيد العطف كما تفضلت ارجو التعليق لانني لم استوعب فكرتك بعد 
وشكرا


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 يناير 2010)

ilyas قال:


> تحية طيبة وبعد
> يا سيدي اعاتقد انك تلاعبت بالالفاظ


 

هل من الممكن ان تكتب اسم من توجه له كلامك ؟؟؟

وبعدين اسمح لي بسؤال ، انت اتخذت  اسم ( الياس ) كمعرف لك في المنتدى ،  هل انت مسلم او مسيحي ؟؟


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (22 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> هل من الممكن ان تكتب اسم من توجه له كلامك ؟؟؟
> 
> وبعدين اسمح لي بسؤال ، انت اتخذت اسم ( الياس ) كمعرف لك في المنتدى ، هل انت مسلم او مسيحي ؟؟


 
*مسلم طبعا ! *
*ارجوا نقل سؤاله لموضوع خاص لكي لايتم تشتيت حوار الاخت مريم وشكرا لكم جميعا *


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (22 يناير 2010)

*


new_man قال:



			هل من الممكن ان تكتب اسم من توجه له كلامك ؟؟؟

وبعدين اسمح لي بسؤال ، انت اتخذت  اسم ( الياس ) كمعرف لك في المنتدى ،  هل انت مسلم او مسيحي ؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الكلام كان موجه ليا انا اعتقد

احب اقولك حبيبي ان دا كان مجرد تشبيه للتبسيط

يعني اللي بين الفكرتين مجرد تشابه في نقاط بسيطة

مش تطابق بين ثالوث الله و ثالوث الشمس و ثالوس الانسان

لأن الله ليس كمثله احد

انا بس ببسطلك الفكرة

لكن مش معني كدة ان ثالوث الله مثل ثالوث الانسان بالظبط

يعني شرحي مجرّد تبسيط و ليس مقيااااس*​


----------



## fredyyy (22 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> نحن نؤمن ان المسيح عليه السلام *خلق* من الطين كهيئة....
> لكن نقول ان كل ذلك كان *بإذن من الله *سبحانه وتعالى له وليس لانه الله


 

*من فضلك لحظة توقف *

*أنتِ تقولين ... أنك تؤمنين بأن السيح ( خلق من الطين ... ) *

*إذاً أنتِ تقولين أن المسيح خالق ... والخالق هو الله *

*إذًا المسيح هو الله *

*ملحوظة :*

*الخالق لم يوكِّل أحد ... أو أعطى الإذن لأحد ... أن يخلق عوضًا عنه *

*الخلق هو إيجاد شئ من العدم *
*الخلق يتم بالقوة الذاتية للخالق ( الله )*
*الخلق نرى فيه جودة المخلوق حسب قدرة الخالق *
*لم يمتلك إنسان على مر التاريخ حق الخلق لمحدوديته *
*إذا نسبتي حق الخلق لإنسان فإنكِ تسلبين حق من حقوق الله*
*وبنسْب عملية الخلق للمسيح إذاً أنتِ تُقرين بأنه الخالق ... شكرًا على الإعتراف الحسن*

*الآية في الوحي المُقدس تقول به خُلِقَ الكل أي بواسطته خُلِقَ الكل *
كولوسي : 1 
15 اَلَّذِي هُوَ *صُورَةُ اللهِ غَيْرِ الْمَنْظُورِ،* بِكْرُ كُلِّ خَلِيقَةٍ. 
16 فَإِنَّهُ *فِيهِ خُلِقَ الْكُلُّ*: مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، مَا يُرَى وَمَا لاَ يُرَى، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ عُرُوشاً امْ سِيَادَاتٍ امْ رِيَاسَاتٍ امْ سَلاَطِينَ. الْكُلُّ *بِهِ وَلَهُ* قَدْ خُلِقَ. 

عبرانيين : 1 
2 كَلَّمَنَا فِي هَذِهِ الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ فِي ابْنِهِ - الَّذِي جَعَلَهُ وَارِثاً لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي *بِهِ *أَيْضاً *عَمِلَ* الْعَالَمِينَ. 
3 الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، *وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ* *بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ،* ....
 
مزمور 51 : 10 
*قَلْباً نَقِيّاً* *اخْلُقْ فِيَّ يَا اللهُ* وَرُوحاً مُسْتَقِيماً جَدِّدْ فِي دَاخِلِي. 

​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 يناير 2010)

خلق بأذن الله

الله يا سيدتي لا يعطي مجده لاحد

و الا يبقي اشراك يبقي ربنا اشرك حد تاني يخلق معاه و بالشكل دا بقي هيخلي الناس تعبد غيره علي انه الخالق العظيم طالما اداله الاذن

كدا يبقي شرك

و كدا يبقي ربنا اشرك غيره في مجده و هوا الخلق و الاحياء و الاماته و الرزق

سلام و نعمه


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (22 يناير 2010)

*المسيح خلق*
*المسيح احيى الموتى *
*المسيح غفر الذنوب *
*المسيح تحكم في الرياح والعوامل الجوية *
*المسيح لا احد خلقه ولا احد اماته *
*المسيح ارسل الرسل *
*المسيح حي ...*


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 يناير 2010)

ex-moslim قال:


> *المسيح خلق*
> *المسيح احيى الموتى *
> *المسيح غفر الذنوب *
> *المسيح تحكم في الرياح والعوامل الجوية *
> ...


 
*المسيح أمر الارواح الشريرة والشياطين فتطيعه وتخضع له .*
*المسيح اعطى اتباعه سلطان اجراء المعجزات باسم المسيح .*
*المسيح هو الذي سيدعو الاموات لقيامة الدينونة بصوته .*
*المسيح هو الديّان وسيقف الجميع امام كرسيه للدينونة.*


----------



## أَمَة (22 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> نحن نؤمن بذلك
> نؤمن ان المسيح عليه اليلام خلق من الطين كهيئة الطير و ينفخ فيه فيكون طيرا ويبرئ الاكمه والابرص ويحيي الموتى وينبئ قومه بما يأكلون وما يدخرون فى بيوتهم
> لحظة


 
أختي محمدية، *كذلك *أنتم تؤمنون أن الله خلق "عيسى" من تراب مثله مثل آدم، وفي نفس الوقت تؤمنون أنه كلمة الله القاها الى مريم وانه روح منه. ويؤكد إيمانكم ذلك بأنكم تقولون أن مريم استغربت حملها لأن بشرا لم يمسها وانها كانت طاهرة.( _تمشيا مع قوانين_ القسم _لا يمكنني الإقتباس من كتابتكم لتأكيد كلامي)_

*خلينا نحكي يا حبيبتي بالعقل. *

*اية هو الصحيح؟؟؟ هل خلقه الله من تراب مثل آدم أم حملت به العذراء بكلمة القاها الله الى مريم وبروح منه؟*

*فكري بعقلك انتِ وليس بعقول غيرك. ليس هنا اي شبه بين **آدم الذي مات وشبع موت ولم يبعث حيا، والمسيح الذي مات وقام بقدرته الذاتية لأن اللاهوت لا يموت.*




مريم البتولـ قال:


> لذا انا اطلب نص صريح فيه ان الابن هو الله اوالمسيح هو الله من عندكم
> وأعلــــــــــــم ان الجميع كتب لى نصوص كلها بها هذه الكلمات (الرب .الاله)
> انا لا اريد هذه الكلمات انا اريد (الله) هذا الاسم بالخصوص لحظة


 
*أختي تريدين نصا صريحا وبكلمة واحدة لتواتر عمره الاف السنين. *(استعملت كلمة تواتر لكتن اقرب فهما لك).

*فهل انت تعين ما تسألين، أم أنك تريدين معرفة الحق بكلمة واحدة وبسهولة!؟ أقرائي واتعبي في قراءة الكتاب المقدس بعهده القديم الذي كتب على مرار الاف السنين وكله مطابق لبعضه والنبؤات فيه كلها تهيئ لمجيئ المسيح بالجسد من أجل خلاص جنس البشر، والتي منها ما تحقق حرفيا ومنها ما رمز اليه برموز فهمناها بعد أن أتى المسيح.*

*والعهد الجديد ليس كتابا "نزل على عيسى" كما تيقولون بل هو البشرى للناس بكلمة الله التي تمت بتجسد المسيح. *





مريم البتولـ قال:


> وانا رأيت دليلا واحدا من الممكن ان استدل به لكن به بعض الاستفسارات ..سأضعه فى مشاركة جديدة لحظة


 
*بإنتظار ما تظنين أنه دليلا.*


----------



## fredyyy (23 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> الله يا سيدتي *لا يعطي مجده* لاحد
> 
> و الا يبقي اشراك يبقي ربنا اشرك حد تاني يخلق معاه و بالشكل دا بقي هيخلي الناس تعبد غيره علي انه الخالق العظيم طالما أذن له الاذن


 
*شكرًا أخنتا / *truthseeker5

*على هذه النقطة وها هي الآية *
إشعياء 42 : 8 
أَنَا الرَّبُّ هَذَا اسْمِي *وَمَجْدِي لاَ أُعْطِيهِ لِآخَرَ* وَلاَ تَسْبِيحِي لِلْمَنْحُوتَاتِ.
*****************************

رؤيا يوحنا 4 : 11 
«أَنْتَ مُسْتَحِقٌّ أَيُّهَا* الرَّبُّ* أَنْ تَأْخُذَ الْمَجْدَ وَالْكَرَامَةَ وَالْقُدْرَةَ، لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ *خَلَقْتَ* كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ، وَهِيَ بِإِرَادَتِكَ كَائِنَةٌ وَخُلِقَتْ». 

تيموثاوس الأولى 1 : 1 
بُولُسُ، رَسُولُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، بِحَسَبِ أَمْرِ *اللهِ مُخَلِّصِنَا* *وَرَبِّنَا* *يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ،* رَجَائِنَا. 

لوقا 2 : 11 
أَنَّهُ وُلِدَ لَكُمُ الْيَوْمَ فِي مَدِينَةِ دَاوُدَ *مُخَلِّصٌ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ الرَّبُّ*. 
 
تكوين 1 : 1 
فِي الْبَدْءِ *خَلَقَ* *اللهُ* السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالارْضَ.​ 
*في الآية الأولى ....... **الرب خلق ...*
*في الآية الأخيرة ...... الله خلق ....*

*إذًا الرب هو الله ........... المسيح هو الله *
مزمور 100 : 3 
اعْلَمُوا أَنَّ *الرَّبَّ هُوَ اللهُ.* هُوَ *صَنَعَنَا* وَلَهُ نَحْنُ شَعْبُهُ وَغَنَمُ مَرْعَاهُ. 

​ 
*في الآية الثانية ....... الله مُخلص *
*في الآية الثالثة ....... المسيح مُخلص *

*إذًا المسيح هو الله*


----------



## مريم البتولـ (23 يناير 2010)

اعتذر على التأخير فى الرد
لكن انا اجد خلافا كبيرا بينكم فى هذه المسألة قضية الاله
لكن انتم متفقين ان الشهادة (لا اله الا الله) تعنى الثلاثة (الاب والابن والروح القدس )
اذن تبقى ماذا يعنى الجزء الثانى من الشهادة (وان المسيح ابن الله) ؟؟
هل فى هذه الشهادة الثانية تخصصون (الابن المسيح) لانه الهكم 
ام ماذا ارجو التوضيح


----------



## fredyyy (23 يناير 2010)

*مريم + + + مريم *

*أين أنتِ + + + لماذا أنتِ صامتة *


----------



## مريم البتولـ (23 يناير 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *من فضلك لحظة توقف *
> 
> *أنتِ تقولين ... أنك تؤمنين بأن السيح ( خلق من الطين ... ) *
> 
> ...



نحن نؤمن ان من صفات الله انه على كل شئ قدير فهو مالك الملك يؤتى الملك من يشاء وينزعه ممن يشاء ويعز من يشاء ويذل من يشاء بيده الخير انه على شئ قدير
لذلك نقول ان المسيح عليه السلام فعل ذلك باذن الله له كما سخر الله لسليمان عليه السلام الريح
لذلك انا طلبت آية فيها الابن هو الله 
وقد وجدتها 

لكن يبقى سؤالى الحائر ما دمت اعلمهم
انتم حينما تقولون لا اله الا الله (المسيح الابن) هل انتم بذلك تنفون الالوهية عن الاب والروح القدس ؟؟ ام هى داخلة فى مسمى الابن ايضا
حقيقة هذه النقطة تحيرنى جدا 
انا الان تحيرنى الشهادة كيف تفسرونها ؟

بالانتظـــــار


----------



## مريم البتولـ (23 يناير 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *مريم + + + مريم *
> 
> *أين أنتِ + + + لماذا أنتِ صامتة *



كتبت الرد فى الاعلى


----------



## fredyyy (23 يناير 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *مريم + + + مريم *
> 
> *أين أنتِ + + + لماذا أنتِ صامتة *


 


*الله ينادي عليكِ *

*لماذا تكذبيه وهو الخالق *

*لماذا تكذِّبيه وهو الحي الصادق وليس آخر *

*كل هذه الآيات من كتابة الله لكِ ... وأنتِ تشكِّين *

*لا تقصي قلبك فحياتك غير مضمونة ... إن الله لا يريد هلاكك *

*آمني بالمصلوب ... تكون لكِ حياة ... إنه يُحبك ... هو الله وليس آخر*


----------



## fredyyy (23 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> نحن نؤمن
> لذلك نقول ان المسيح عليه السلام فعل ذلك باذن الله
> لذلك انا طلبت آية فيها الابن هو الله
> وقد وجدتها
> ...


 

*إن كنتي قد عرفتِ أن ( الآب والابن والروح القدس ) هو الله *

*لا تنظري ولا يهمك ما يقوله الناس *

*إتجهي الى الله وخاطبيه *

*بقلب صادق *

*سيجيبك + + + + + + + + + + الله حي *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 يناير 2010)

لا اله الا الله



الله= الاب و الابن و الروح القدس الاله الواحد .امين.


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 يناير 2010)

*انا هو القيامه و الحياه من امن بي و ان مات فسيحيا*

سلام المسيح معاكي يا مريم

بحب اسمك اوي لانه علي اسم القديسه مريم ام يسوع

سلام و نعمه


----------



## مريم البتولـ (23 يناير 2010)

انا ما يجعلنى لا استطيع ان اجيبك بكل صراحة هو انى ارى ان ربى ينادينى ايضا فى الاسلام
ما العمل ؟؟
فانا استشعر رحمة ما وجدتها ابدا من احد فى حياتى 
هذا والله هو السبب هنا

*#** ................................ #*

ذلك يجعلنى لا استطيع ان اترك الاسلام 
هل لديكم شيئا يصرف نظرى عن هذا الكلام ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 يناير 2010)

> انا الان تحيرنى الشهادة كيف تفسرونها ؟



*يا عزيزتى الأمر ابسط مما تتخيلى

سأعطيكى مثال يقرب لمعنى

دلوقتى انتى عندك برنامج تليفزيونى والبرنامج دة بيصوره ثلاث كاميرات ولكل كاميرا مشهد معين ( كادر ) مختلف عن المشهد الذى تلتقته الكاميرا الأخرى 

فهل عندما تشاهدى البرنامج تقولى انك تشاهدى البرنامج ام الكاميرا ؟؟؟؟


المشاهد ثلاثة ( الأقانيم ) ولكن البرنامج واحد ( الجوهر )


لانه يقول في وقت مقبول سمعتك و في يوم خلاص اعنتك 
هوذا الان وقت مقبول هوذا الان يوم خلاص 
(2كو  6 :  2)
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 يناير 2010)

يا فاحص القلوب الكلي البنت حيرانه جدا و مرت بحاله انا عشت فيها كتير

ساعدها يا الهي انها ترتاح

28 صفحه و حيرتها بتزيد ريحها يا رب 

لان انا عارفه الحيره دي شكلها ايه بالظبط

باسمك بصلي

امين


ربنا يساعدك يا مريم


----------



## NEW_MAN (23 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> لذلك انا طلبت آية فيها الابن هو الله
> وقد وجدتها
> 
> لكن يبقى سؤالى الحائر ما دمت اعلمهم
> ...


 
اولا : الله واحد ( الاب والابن والروح القدس ) اله واحد 
اختلاف التسميات هي اختلاف التعيينات لكل اقنوم .
بترجمة اسلامية تستطيعين ان تقولي انها مجموعة من اسماء الله الحسنى ( او صفات الله الحسنى ) ولكن بدلا من كونها مائة ، تم تجميعها الى ثلاث مجموعات ، ( مع اختلاف اسماء الله الحسنى في الاسلام عن اسماء الله الحسنى في المسيحية ) 

ثانيا : المسيح ( ابن الله ) تعبير مجازي معناه ( الابن يشابه اباه في كل شيء ، وله مطلق صلاحيات الاب في املاكه وسلطانه ) .

او بتعبير آخر ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ، اي ان الله تجسد في صورة الناس في شخص السيد يسوع المسيح ، بمعنى ان المسيح هو المنظور لصورة الله غير المنظور .

ليس ان المسيح انسانا وجعلناه الها ، ولكن لانه اعلن عن نفسه انه الله الذي اتخذ صورة انسان .

لاتصدقيني ولا تكذبيني ، فقط ابحثي في الانجيل بنفسك هل ما اقوله لك يوافق اعلانات الله عن ذاته في الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟

صلي الى الله واطلبي منه العون والنصح والارشاد ، اطلبي من المسيح ان يعلن لك عن ذاته ، هو حي ويجيب دعوة الداعي بصدق واخلاص وايمان .

اطلبي منه تأكيد ان هذا الكلام حقيقي وليس من تأليفنا .


سلام الله معك .


----------



## fredyyy (23 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> هل لديكم شيئا يصرف نظرى عن هذا الكلام ؟


 

*لديَّ قوة يد الله القدير *

*التي ستريها في الأيام القادمة *

*إذا كنتِ مخلصة ستسمعي صوت المسيح في قلبك *


*صلاة*
*أيها السيد الرب *
*إلمس قلب أختي مريم *
*أسمعها صوتك أذل كل ما يعطلها *
*إلمع بقداستك أمام عينها عرفها طرقك *
*نريد عملاً إلهياً بداخلها لخلاص نفسها الغالية*
*هي ليست بعيدة لكن الحرب شديدة فك أسرها بقوتك*
*حررها يا سيدنا الرب من أفكار الماضي لتستقبل غفرانك *
*آآآمين *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 يناير 2010)

(انَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبَدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ الْكَائِنُ وَالَّذِي كَانَ وَالَّذِي يَأْتِي، الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. ) سفر الرؤيا الاصحاح الاول


----------



## fredyyy (23 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> يا فاحص القلوب الكلي البنت حيرانه جدا و مرت بحاله انا عشت فيها كتير
> ساعدها يا الهي انها ترتاح
> 28 صفحه و حيرتها بتزيد ريحها يا رب
> لان انا عارفه الحيره دي شكلها ايه بالظبط
> ...



*شكرًا أختي / *truthseeker5

*على مساعدتك وصلاتك لأجل أختك / مريم *

*أخوتي الأحباء أختنا مريم تحتاج الى صلاة وقوة ومعونه إلهية *

*ليفتح الرب قلبها .... ساعدوها بكلمات طيبة تجذب قلبها للمسيح *

متى 11 : 28 
*تَعَالَوْا إِلَيَّ* يَا *جَمِيعَ الْمُتْعَبِينَ* وَالثَّقِيلِي الأَحْمَالِ *وَأَنَا أُرِيحُكُمْ*.


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 يناير 2010)

للرد علي سؤالك يا مريم

( قَالَ لَهُ فِيلُبُّسُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ أَرِنَا الآبَ وَكَفَانَا». 
9 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَاناً هَذِهِ مُدَّتُهُ وَلَمْ تَعْرِفْنِي يَا فِيلُبُّسُ! اَلَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الآبَ فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ أَرِنَا الآبَ؟ 
10 أَلَسْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنِّي أَنَا فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ؟ الْكلاَمُ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ لَسْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ مِنْ نَفْسِي لَكِنَّ الآبَ الْحَالَّ فِيَّ هُوَ يَعْمَلُ الأَعْمَالَ. 
11 صَدِّقُونِي أَنِّي فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ وَإِلاَّ فَصَدِّقُونِي لِسَبَبِ الأَعْمَالِ نَفْسِهَا. )

فكري في الايات دي لوحدك بقي 

سلام و نعمه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه علي ايه بنصلي ليك يا مولكا يعني

انا بصلي اكتر من كدا كل يوم عشان اهلي برفع كميه صلوات  بدموع احيانا

ربنا يرحمهم

سلام و نعمه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 يناير 2010)

http://www.answersaboutfaith.com/arabic/derasat/almonazarah.htm

اقري دا يا مريم

سلام لكي


----------



## fredyyy (24 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> انا بصلي اكتر من كدا كل يوم عشان اهلي *برفع كميه صلوات بدموع* احيانا
> 
> ربنا يرحمهم
> 
> سلام و نعمه


 

*ومن تدمع أعيننا من أجلهم في الصلاة ... لا يهلكوا *

*وإذا إتفقنا علي طلبة من الرب بدوع يستجيب *
متى 18 : 19 
وَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ أَيْضاً: *إِنِ اتَّفَقَ اثْنَانِ مِنْكُمْ* عَلَى الأَرْضِ فِي *أَيِّ شَيْءٍ *
*يَطْلُبَانِهِ* فَإِنَّهُ *يَكُونُ لَهُمَا مِنْ قِبَلِ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ* 
​*إستمري في الصلاة أختي /* truthseeker5

*والرب يُفرحك يثمار صلاتك من أجل عائلتك والمحتاجين في منتدانا *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 يناير 2010)

كلامك اداني امل مش عادي فريدي....كلام مشجع جدا اكمنك بقي تعرف اكتر مني برضه

ربنا يبارك محبتك

سلام و نعمه


----------



## fredyyy (24 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> كلامك اداني امل مش عادي فريدي....كلام مشجع جدا اكمنك بقي تعرف اكتر مني برضه
> 
> ربنا يبارك محبتك
> 
> سلام و نعمه


 


*مش علشان بأعرف أكتر منك لا لا لا *

*لكن علشان إختبرته أكتر منك بقالى معاه في عظمة أعمالة 43 سنة *

*إختبرته في صلاة لا لأجل شخص غير مسيحي يأتي إليه *

*لكن كانت صلاة من أجل حالة أصعب بنت تزوجت بغير مسيحي وأنجبت منه *

*8 ساعات متصلة بدموع لم أستطيع أن أوقفها وكنت ماسك في الرب *

*والرب أرجعها للكنيسة .... الصلاة لا ترجع فارغة .... الله حي ويعمل *

*ولا يقف أمامه أحد ولا ظروف .... إفرحي وأتشجعي بإلهك الذي يسمع ويستجيب *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 يناير 2010)

(وَسَيَمْسَحُ اللهُ كُلَّ دَمْعَةٍ مِنْ عُيُونِهِمْ، وَالْمَوْتُ لاَ يَكُونُ فِي مَا بَعْدُ، وَلاَ يَكُونُ حُزْنٌ وَلاَ صُرَاخٌ وَلاَ وَجَعٌ فِي مَا بَعْدُ، لأَنَّ الأُمُورَ الأُولَى قَدْ مَضَتْ».)

شكرا لك استاذي فريدي 

ربنا يفتح عيون الكل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## مريم البتولـ (24 يناير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *يا عزيزتى الأمر ابسط مما تتخيلى
> 
> سأعطيكى مثال يقرب لمعنى
> 
> ...



انا ما يجعلنى لا اقبل دينكم هو انكم حينما تشبهون الاله تشبهونه بنا او بالاجهزة
انتم تقولون ان الاقانيم تعنى الذوات او الانفس
وتقولون انها مختلفة وكل منها يسمى (الله)
لذا انا اخشى من الشرك هنا
فانتم لا تستطيعون ان تقولوا لا اله الا الروح القدس مثلا

هدانا الله واياك


----------



## مريم البتولـ (24 يناير 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *لديَّ قوة يد الله القدير *
> 
> *التي ستريها في الأيام القادمة *
> 
> ...


اللهم اهدنا ولا تضلنا اكرمنا ولا تهنا كن لنا ولا تكن عليها استرنا ولا تفضحنا ارحمنا ولا تقنطنا
الهى وسيدى ومولاى اهل ذكرك اهل مجالستك واهل شكرك اهل زيادك واهل طاعتك اهل محبتك واهل معصيتك من امثالى لا تقنطهم من رحمتك

انا دعوت ذلك كثيرا  دعوت الله سبحانه وتعالى كان من كان ان يهدينى الى صراطه المستقيم

لكن انا اريد ان اشعر برحمته حينما اقرأ كتابه لابكى حبا له سبحانه وتعالى منها

هل لديكم ايات رحمة من الله ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 يناير 2010)

> انا ما يجعلنى لا اقبل دينكم هو انكم حينما تشبهون الاله تشبهونه بنا او بالاجهزة


*يا عزيزتى هذا مجرد تبسيط
فأنا عندما اكون اتكلم اى لغة وانتى لا تتكلميها 
لابد من وسيط للترجمة بيننا
وهو نفس الشئ الذى نفعله فى اننا نبسط لكى الأمور
لأن هناك اشياء وإعلانات الروح القدس يعلنها للمسيحيى المتعمد الذى نال سر المعمودية 
وانتى لستى كذلك
*


> انتم تقولون ان الاقانيم تعنى الذوات او الانفس



*من قال هذا ؟*



> لذا انا اخشى من الشرك هنا



*وهل نحن لا نخاف من الشرك ! ؟*



> فانتم لا تستطيعون ان تقولوا لا اله الا الروح القدس مثلا



*من قال هذا ؟

لا إله الا الروح القدس !

ما المشكلة ؟*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 يناير 2010)

> هل لديكم ايات رحمة من الله ؟



*لا تخف لاني فديتك دعوتك باسمك انت لي
 (اش  43 :  1)


لا تخف ايها القطيع الصغير لان اباكم قد سر ان يعطيكم الملكوت 
(لو  12 :  32)


*​


----------



## مريم البتولـ (24 يناير 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *ومن تدمع أعيننا من أجلهم في الصلاة ... لا يهلكوا *
> 
> *وإذا إتفقنا علي طلبة من الرب بدوع يستجيب *
> متى 18 : 19
> ...


متى 18 : 19 
وَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ أَيْضاً: *إِنِ اتَّفَقَ اثْنَانِ مِنْكُمْ* عَلَى الأَرْضِ فِي *أَيِّ شَيْءٍ *
*يَطْلُبَانِهِ* فَإِنَّهُ *يَكُونُ لَهُمَا مِنْ قِبَلِ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ* 


من الذى سيستجيب الاب الذى فى السماوات ام الابن ؟؟
​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (24 يناير 2010)

> من الذى سيستجيب الاب الذى فى السماوات ام الابن ؟؟


عزيزتى .... الاب والابن واحد فى الجوهر .. يعنى اله واحد ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 يناير 2010)

> من الذى سيستجيب الاب الذى فى السماوات ام الابن ؟؟


*الأب والإبن لآنهم واحد*


----------



## مريم البتولـ (24 يناير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *يا عزيزتى هذا مجرد تبسيط
> فأنا عندما اكون اتكلم اى لغة وانتى لا تتكلميها
> لابد من وسيط للترجمة بيننا
> وهو نفس الشئ الذى نفعله فى اننا نبسط لكى الأمور
> ...


الروح القدس هى فى كل انسان منكم الان ..اي انها كثير ليست واحد 
هل هذا صحيح ؟؟

الاصحاح الخامس عدد 7 يقول: " فان الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة الآب والكلمة والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد" 
هنا جدت الحل الآب=الابن=الروح القدس (هم واحد)

ولكن العدد الذي بعده مباشرة 8 يقول: " والذين يشهدون في الارض هم ثلاثة الروح والماء والدم والثلاثة هم في الواحد" الروح=الروح القدس، الماء=الآب، والدم=الابن. فكيف يمكن أن يكون الثلاثة=(هم) واحد والثلاثة (في) واحد في نفس الوقت هناك فرق بين المعنيين ؟


----------



## مريم البتولـ (24 يناير 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> *الأب والإبن لآنهم واحد*



اليس الابن المسيح فى الارض


----------



## مريم البتولـ (24 يناير 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> عزيزتى .... الاب والابن واحد فى الجوهر .. يعنى اله واحد ...



اعرف لكن فى هذه الاية
اين مكانهما فى السماوات ام فى الارض 
الم يكن يكلم المسيح رجلين على الارض ؟

معذرة لم افهم


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 يناير 2010)

> الروح القدس هى فى كل انسان منكم الان ..اي انها كثير ليست واحد
> هل هذا صحيح ؟؟



*لا طبعا هذا غير صحيح تماما

من قال هذا

ما قصدته هو ان الإنسان عندما يعمد يصبح له ارتباط بالله ( لان الروح القدس روح الله ) فبالتالى يعلوا ليصل لمرحلة يمكن فيها ان يفهم اشياء لا يفهمها الأنسان العادى الذى لم يتم تعميده

لكن الروح واحد والبركات كثيرة 
* 


> الروح=الروح القدس، الماء=الآب، والدم=الابن


*اية دة ؟
هو انتى فهمتى ان هو بيدى مثال بشرى ! ؟؟
لااااااااااااااااااااااااا
*


> فكيف يمكن أن يكون الثلاثة=(هم) واحد


*دا الله !*



> والثلاثة (في) واحد في نفس الوقت هناك فرق بين المعنيين ؟


*
اكيد
لأنك فهمتى ان الأقانيم = الجسد والماء والدم 

وهذا خطأ 

*


> اليس الابن المسيح فى الارض


*
فى الأرض والسماء وكل مكان وما لايوجد من مكان مالئ الكون واللا كون

فهو غير محدود
*


> اين مكانهما فى السماوات ام فى الارض


*يا عزيزتى ماذا تقولى ؟؟

ألا تعرفى ان الله لا يحده شئ ؟
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 يناير 2010)

صفات في ذات الاله الواحد و تقولي شرك هههههههههههههههه حرام بقي يا بنتي الكلام دا لما حد يطلب منك تعبدي مع ربنا حاجه

عموما المقال الي باعتته احتمال كبير يساعدك و يكون بركه

سلام و نعمه


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (24 يناير 2010)

*مريم مصرة بأن الاب والإبن والروح القدس ثلاث ألهة وليست ثلاث صفات لله الواحد !!*
*الأب والإبن والروح القدس = الله *
*الله رحيم *
*الله قوي *
*الله عادل *

*هل هذا ثلاث الهة ؟!*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 يناير 2010)

الله ذات و عقل ناطق و روح

هل دا شرك

المبالغه في التوحيد بتوصل المرء لدرجه تجريد الله من صفاته الي هيا عين جوهره و بيبقي زي ما قال المتكلمين معطل

كدا هتبقي معطله

احنا بنعبد اله واحد و اديتك لينكات صاروخيه اخت مريم

يسوع ينور سكتك و اتمني انك تسئلي الله روحه القدس و لو مره واحدخ

هتخسري ايه

سلام و نعمه


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 يناير 2010)

+christian+ قال:


> *مريم مصرة بأن الاب والإبن والروح القدس ثلاث ألهة وليست ثلاث صفات لله الواحد !!*


 
الصحيح ( ثلاث اقانيم ) لم تترجم كلمة ( اقنوم ) لان ليس لها مثيل في اللغة العربية .
كلمة (اقنوم ) سيريانية الاصل ، وهي ترجمة للكلمة اليونانية ( هيبوستايسيس ) وهي كلمة مكونة من مقطعين ، فكما ترى انه حتى اللغة اليونانية استعانت بتركيب كلمتين للتعبير عن ( الاقنوم ) .


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (24 يناير 2010)

* " فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ " ( متى28 : 19 ) . 
لاحظي ( باسم) وليس (بأسماء) !*
*هذا قول المسيح بفمه . *


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (24 يناير 2010)

*ارجوا الخروج من هذه الدائرة  لأن الجواب اصبح واضح والله واحد لايوجد غيره . *
*في إنتظار سؤال اخر . *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 يناير 2010)

و المسيح هوا من اعلن جهارا نهارا ذات الله امام الجميع وورد النص في انجيل متي و موجود في الديداخي برضه الي هوا تعاليم الرسل الشفويه و اكد ذلك يوحنا الانجيلي في رسالته

فان الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة الآب والكلمة والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة *هم واحد*

و اديتك لينكات طالعيها هتساعدك جامد

الحق يا مريم بيجي بكتر القرايه و السؤال مش التفكير المجرد  ضرب اخماس في اسداس

سلام و نعمه


----------



## fredyyy (24 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> اللهم اهدنا ولا تضلنا
> اكرمنا ولا تهنا
> كن لنا ولا تكن علينا
> استرنا ولا تفضحنا
> ...


 

*مريم سأريكِ الفرق بين أسلوب كلامك مع الله *
* ......................... وإسلوب كلامنا مع الله *

*إن كل ما تترجيه نحن نتمتع به في علاقة محبة عميقة مع الله*

*وكل أمر سلبي تخافي أن يحدث لكِ ... الله ساهر لأجلنا لكي لا يُؤذينا *

*لقد حولت دعوتك الي الصيغة المسيحية ... ولعلكِ تدركين الفرق*

*نشكرك يارب لأنك هديتنا *
*يا راعينا الصالح ... أنت لا ُتضِل أحد بل ... ُتفتش عن الضال حتى تجده*


*يارب لقد أكرمتنا فصيرتنا أولاد لله ... ولم ُتهيننا ... حتى وقت ضعفنا *


*نحمدك يارب لأنك ملجأنا عوننا حتى في أزمنة الضيق *
*ولم تكن يوما علينا أو ضدنا بل يستقر رضاك علينا من خلال دم المسيح*
*بل أنت دائما ... على وضد أعدائنا ... ليدوم سلامك فينا *


*لقد سترتنا برداء برك ... وألبستنا ثياب الخلاص*
*يا من لم تفضح آدم وحواء بل كسوتهما ... أنت لا تفضح أحدًا*

*ُنمجدك لأن مراحمك لا تزول ... ولم ترفضنا مرة ... أنت توصي رحمتك علينا بالنهار *
*لذلك ُنسبحك في الليل ونصلي لأنك إله حياتنا *

*************************************

*آيات عن رحمة الله في في الكتاب المُقدس*
مزمور 42 : 8 
بِالنَّهَارِ *يُوصِي الرَّبُّ* *رَحْمَتَهُ* وَبِاللَّيْلِ *تَسْبِيحُهُ* عِنْدِي *صَلاَةٌ* لإِلَهِ حَيَاتِي. 

مزمور 27 : 5 
لأَنَّهُ *يُخَبِّئُنِي فِي مَظَلَّتِهِ* فِي يَوْمِ الشَّرِّ. *يَسْتُرُنِي* بِسِتْرِ خَيْمَتِهِ. عَلَى صَخْرَةٍ *يَرْفَعُنِي*. 

مراثي إرميا 3 : 22 
إِنَّهُ مِنْ إِحْسَانَاتِ الرَّبِّ *أَنَّنَا لَمْ نَفْنَ* لأَنَّ *مَرَاحِمَهُ لاَ تَزُولُ*. 

مزمور 119 : 77 ، 156 
لِتَأْتِنِي *مَرَاحِمُكَ* فَأَحْيَا لأَنَّ *شَرِيعَتَكَ هِيَ لَذَّتِي*. 
كَثِيرَةٌ هِيَ *مَرَاحِمُكَ* يَا رَبُّ. حَسَبَ أَحْكَامِكَ أَحْيِنِي. 

مزمور 13 : 5 
أَمَّا أَنَا فَعَلَى *رَحْمَتِكَ* تَوَكَّلْتُ. *يَبْتَهِجُ قَلْبِي بِخَلاَصِكَ*. 

مزمور 33 : 18 
هُوَذَا *عَيْنُ الرَّبِّ عَلَى خَائِفِيهِ* الرَّاجِينَ *رَحْمَتَهُ* 

مزمور 57 : 3 
يُرْسِلُ مِنَ *السَّمَاءِ وَيُخَلِّصُنِي*. عَيَّرَ الَّذِي يَتَهَمَّمُنِي. سِلاَهْ. *يُرْسِلُ اللهُ رَحْمَتَهُ وَحَقَّهُ*. 
​


----------



## أَمَة (25 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> *انتم حينما تقولون لا اله الا الله* (المسيح الابن) هل انتم بذلك تنفون الالوهية عن الاب والروح القدس ؟؟ ام هى داخلة فى مسمى الابن ايضا
> 
> حقيقة هذه النقطة تحيرنى جدا
> انا الان *تحيرنى الشهادة* كيف تفسرونها ؟
> بالانتظـــــار


 



مريم البتولـ قال:


> لذا انا اخشى من الشرك هنا
> فانتم *لا تستطيعون ان تقولوا* *لا اله الا الروح القدس* مثل
> هدانا الله واياك


 
أختي *مريم*

ليس في المسيحية شهادة مقارنة بالشهادة عندكم. فلا يصح أو يكفي أن نقول " لا اله إلا ..... " 

ولكن عندنا *إيمان* ومعرفة عن الله (*الآب*) *غير المنظور* عن طريق الله (*الإبن*) *الذي ظهر* لنا بالجسد في المسيح يسوع والَّذِي هُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ،(أي مجد الآب) وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ، (العبرانيين الأصحاح 1 العدد 3 ) والذي بعد أن مات عنا وقام بقوة لاهوته صعد الى السماء وارسل لنا الله ( *الروح* *القدس*) ليبقى معنا ويذكرنا بكل ما علمنا الإبن، ويثبتنا في الإيمان وفي الحياة مع المسيح.

إذن المسيحية ليست شهادة ننطقها وانتهى الأمر. لكنها إيمان نعيشه وننمو ونكبر به نحو القداسة يوما بعد يوم. ونعبر به بالكلمات التالية. (_مع بعض الإختلفات في الكلمات *فقط *وليس الإيمان بين بعض الكنائس_)

نؤمن* بإله واحد*، آب ضابط الكل، 
خالق السماء والأرض كل ما يرى وما لا يرى 
و *برب واحد يسوع المسيح*
ابن الله الوحيد . المولود من الأب قبل كل الدهور
إله من إله نور من نور. إله حق من إله حق
مولود غير مخلوق
مساوي الأب في الجوهر
الذي به كان كل شيء
الذي من اجلنا نحن البشر
ومن اجل خلاصنا
نزل من السماء
وتجسد من الروح القدس
وولد من مريم العذراء وصار إنسانا
وصلب عنا على عهد بيلاطس البنطي
تألم ومات ودفن وقام في اليوم الثالث كما في الكتب
وصعد إلى السماء
وجلس على يمين الله الأب
وأيضا سيأتي بمجده العظيم
ليدين الأحياء والأموات
الذي ليس لملكه انقضاء
ونؤمن *بالروح القدس* .. الرب المحيي.. المنبثق من الآب
الذي هو مع الآب والإبن.. يسجد له ويمجد
الناطق بالأنبياء
وبكنسية واحدة جامعة مقدسة رسوليه .. ونعترف بمعمودية واحدة لمغفرة الخطايا
ونترجى قيامة الموتى والحياة في الدهر الأتي.
آمين*»*


----------



## مريم البتولـ (25 يناير 2010)

+christian+ قال:


> *مريم مصرة بأن الاب والإبن والروح القدس ثلاث ألهة وليست ثلاث صفات لله الواحد !!*
> *الأب والإبن والروح القدس = الله *
> *الله رحيم *
> *الله قوي *
> ...



نحن نستطيع ان نقول
لا اله الا الرحيم
ولا اله الا القوى
ولا اله الا الله 
لكن لا نخص اسما عن الاخر
فانتم تقولون لا اله الا المسيح الابن فقط
ان قلتم لا اله الا الله فهى تعنى الثلاثة (الاب والابن والروح القدس ) 
لذا انا لا افهمكم ولا افهم شهادتكم ؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> نحن نستطيع ان نقول
> لا اله الا الرحيم
> ولا اله الا القوى
> ولا اله الا الله
> ...


 
انت تخدعين نفسك .

هل تستطيعين ان تقولي الله رحيم فقط ؟؟؟
او ان الله قوي فقط ؟؟

لماذا تقولين ( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ) اذا كان واحدة منها كافية ؟؟

الله كلي الصفات ولا يمكن تلخيص الله في صفة واحدة فقط .

لا داع لان تخدعي نفسك .

نحن نقول ان بسم  الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد آمين 
وانت تقولين بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .

هل تستطيعن ان تقولي البسملة باسم واحد فقط ؟؟؟
اترك الاجابة بصدق لضميرك .


----------



## مريم البتولـ (25 يناير 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *مريم سأريكِ الفرق بين أسلوب كلامك مع الله *
> * ......................... وإسلوب كلامنا مع الله *
> 
> *إن كل ما تترجيه نحن نتمتع به في علاقة محبة عميقة مع الله*
> ...




انا لا استطيع ان افعل الطاعات او اترك المعاصى الا ان خفت من الله ..
كنت اقع فى ذنوب كثيرة ..لكن كنت استهين بها ولم استطيع تركها لانى لم اكن ارى من صفات الله الا ما تهواه نفسى مثل الغفور والرحيم والودود والرؤوف والستير والهادى وو..الى اخره من الصفات التى اهواها ...وكانت علاقتى مع ربى حينها غير موجودة من الاصل 

لكن حينما علمت ان الله عظيم وقوى وشديد العقاب ..بدأت اهتم واخشى واتعلق بالله وازداد فى الدعاء والبكاء لانى بدأت اعرفه واعرف انه لن يرحمنى الا اذا خفته واطعته وتركت ما نهانى عنه

ومنذ ذلك الوقت حينما بدأت أخافه بدأت انشغل به مابين المحبة والخوف
فان فعلت ذنب خفت عذابه ..فأترك الذنب وابكى له ليغفر لى حتى اذا بدأ الخوف يملأ قلبى اتذكر قوله (قل يا عبادى الذى اسرفوا على انفسهم لا تقنطوا من رحمة الله ) فارتاح ويزداد بكائى حبا له
وان فعلت طاعة تذكرت ذنبى ..فأقول لولا ان الله وفقنى لهذه الطاعة ما فعلتها
فانكسر وأعرف نفسى ولا اغتر بكثرة طاعاتى

فانا لن افعل الطاعات ابدا الا ان احببت الله سبحانه وتعالى 
ولا استطيع ابدا ان اترك اى معصية الا ان خفته جل جلاله
ولا استطيع ان انشغل به الا ان خفته واحببته

فخشيتى له جعلتنى اطيعه وطاعتى له جعلتنى احبه وءأنس بالخلوة به ومناجاته
هكذا تكون حياتى مع الله سبحانه وتعالى


----------



## مريم البتولـ (25 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> انت تخدعين نفسك .
> 
> هل تستطيعين ان تقولي الله رحيم فقط ؟؟؟
> او ان الله قوي فقط ؟؟
> ...



كلها اسماء لله اى قل اى واحدة منها فهى تعنى الله
نحن احيانا نقول هكذا (لا اله الا الواحد القهار)
او (لا اله الا الرحيم الرحمن)
وهكذا


----------



## مريم البتولـ (25 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> انت تخدعين نفسك .
> 
> هل تستطيعين ان تقولي الله رحيم فقط ؟؟؟
> او ان الله قوي فقط ؟؟
> ...



والبسملة نقولها كما يقولها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
(بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم)
والدليل على ان الرحمن وحدها تنفع فى هذه الاية (الرحمن فاسئل به خبيرا)
(واذا قيل لهم اسجدوا للرحمن قالوا وما الرحمن انسجد لما تأمرنا وزادهم نفورا)


----------



## مريم البتولـ (25 يناير 2010)

أمة قال:


> أختي *محمدية*
> 
> ليس في المسيحية شهادة مقارنة بالشهادة عندكم. فلا يصح أو يكفي أن نقول " لا اله إلا ..... "
> 
> ...




حقيقة انا ما يريبنى ماذا تقصدون ان المسيح هو ابن الله ؟؟ استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه
لكن يجب على ان اسأل دائما اجدها فى آياتكم ؟؟
ماذا تعنى ؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> والبسملة نقولها كما يقولها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
> (بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم)
> والدليل على ان الرحمن وحدها تنفع فى هذه الاية (الرحمن فاسئل به خبيرا)
> (واذا قيل لهم اسجدوا للرحمن قالوا وما الرحمن انسجد لما تأمرنا وزادهم نفورا)


 
والدليل على ان الصلاة باسم المسيح وحده تكفي :

(الى الآن لم تطلبوا شيئا باسمي.اطلبوا تأخذوا ليكون فرحكم كاملا)
(يوحنا 16: 24)

(ومهما سألتم باسمي فذلك افعله ليتمجد الآب بالابن.)
(يوحنا 14: 13)

(لانه حيثما اجتمع اثنان او ثلاثة باسمي فهناك اكون في وسطهم)
(متى 18: 20)

والسجود ايضا باسم المسيح وحده تكفي :

(لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الارض ومن تحت الارض11 ويعترف كل لسان ان يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب)
(فيليبي 2: 10 - 11)

لازلت تخدعين نفسك يا اختاه .


----------



## أَمَة (25 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> حقيقة انا ما يريبنى ماذا تقصدون ان المسيح هو ابن الله ؟؟ استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه
> لكن يجب على ان اسأل دائما اجدها فى آياتكم ؟؟
> ماذا تعنى ؟؟


 

أختي *مريم*

أ*ولا* اقدم اعتذاري لمخاطبتك باسم عضو آخر. كنت ارد في وقت متأخر على الموضوعين ويبدو ان الأمر التبس علي من شدة التعب. لقد عدلت اسمك في مشاركتي.

لك كل الحق بأن تسألي يا مريم. السؤال غير محذور في المسيحية بل مرحب به.

سأعيد كتابة بعضا من ردي رقم 14 في موضوع آخر  ( http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1831895#post1831895  )    لعلك تجدين فيه ما يريح بالك.

لقد *عرف يوحنا بالوحي الإلهي* ضعف البشر *فتنازل* الى مستواهم الفكري *ليرفعهم* الى المستوى المطلوب تدريجيا. 

فبدأ إنجيله ب:

1*في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله*.


فقد بدأ بالكلام عن الإبن على أنه *"الكلمة "* ولم يبدأه عن الآب لأنه خشي علينا نحن الجسدانين والمبتدئين في الإيمان وغير الناضجين بعد روحيا من أن لقب "الآب" سيصور لنا فكرة وجود أم أيضًا. 

بل بدأ بالكلام عن الإبن على أنه *الكلمة. *وأيضا لم يقل "*في البدء كان الإبن والإبن كان عند الله*" لكي يُفهم أن الإبن هو نتيجة ولادة حسية مثلما يحدث مع البشر.

وقد ميز بين الآب والإبن بقوله *في البدء كان الكلمة *وأضاف اليها *والكلمة كان عند الله *ولم يقل "والكلمة كان في الله"، إي أن الله الآب كائن والله الكلمة كائن، لذلك أضاف أداة التعريف للكلمة لكي يمنع أي أحد من افتراض أن الكلمة بسيطة كما لو كانت مجرد كلمة منطوقة أو مدركة مثل كلمة البشر التي تخرج منا فتتبدد ولا تعود إلينا بل أضاف قائلا *وكان الكلمة الله* لكي يؤكد تمايز الآب عن الإبن بدون انفصال وهذا التمايز هو الأقانيم .وليعلن ايضا سرمدية الإبن كأقنوم. ثم عاد وأكد للمرة الثانية أزلية ووحدة الآب والإبن في الآية رقم 2 *هذا كان في البدء عند الله.*


عليك يا اختي أن تفهمي أن *الطبيعة الإلهية تتجاوز كل مفهوم نحاول أن ندركه.  *

ولكن ومن نفس المنطلق ايضا، أي كلام عن "اله" بعيد عنا ولا نعرف عنه شيء ونخاف منه ومن بطشه ونحاول دوما أن نرضيه ونحن غير متأكدين إذا كنا قد وفيناه حقه الخ الخ الخ.... هذا يكون الها لا يختلف عن كل الألهة الوثنية.


----------



## fredyyy (25 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> انا لا استطيع ان افعل الطاعات او اترك المعاصى الا ان خفت من الله ..


 

*الله في المسيحية لا ُيمسك العصى للمعاقبة *

*لكن قلبه الكبير الممتلئ بالمحبة المتجهه إلينا يولد بداخلنا مهابته ومراعاة مشاعر قلبه*

*نحن نمشي خلف الله بدون خوف لأنه أبونا السماوي*




مريم البتولـ قال:


> 2. كنت اقع فى ذنوب كثيرة ..لكن كنت استهين بها ولم استطيع تركها لانى لم اكن ارى من صفات الله الا ما تهواه نفسى مثل الغفور والرحيم والودود والرؤوف والستير والهادى وو..الى اخره من الصفات التى اهواها ...وكانت علاقتى مع ربى حينها غير موجودة من الاصل





*شكرًا على صدقك *

*فالانسان في بعده عن الله يصنع له إله على هواه ليُسِّكن ضميرة*

*وهذا غير موجود في المسيحية. فليس لنا أن نقول لله يجب أن تكون ... أو كان يجب أن تفعل هذا*

*فالله له الحرية المطلقة في الإعلان عن ذاته*



مريم البتولـ قال:


> 3. لكن حينما علمت ان الله عظيم وقوى وشديد العقاب ..بدأت اهتم واخشى واتعلق بالله وازداد فى الدعاء والبكاء لانى بدأت اعرفه واعرف انه *لن يرحمنى* الا اذا خفته واطعته وتركت ما نهانى عنه





*الله في تبعيتنا له ... لا يريد عبيدًا في حرب *

*بل يريد أن نتبعه لأننا نحبة. لقد مات لكي يُحينا. ولم يعرضنا للموت كي يحيا هو *

*أختي الغالية على قلب الرب*

*الله يرحم الجميع. لأنه ... إنظري ماذا تقول الآية :*
متى 5 : 45 
لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا أَبْنَاءَ *أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ* فَإِنَّهُ *يُشْرِقُ* شَمْسَهُ عَلَى *الأَشْرَارِ* *وَالصَّالِحِينَ* *وَيُمْطِرُ* عَلَى *الأَبْرَارِ* *وَالظَّالِمِينَ*. 
​


مريم البتولـ قال:


> 4. ومنذ ذلك الوقت حينما بدأت أخافه بدأت انشغل به مابين المحبة والخوف





*رائع جدًا أنتِ في منتصف الطريق. *

*لقد توجهتي الى الله بالمحبة والخوف *

*وهو مستعد أن يمنحك المحبة دون خوف *

*لقد قال المسيح *
متى 14 : 27
فَلِلْوَقْتِ قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «*تَشَجَّعُوا أَنَا هُوَ. لاَ تَخَافُوا*». 
يوحنا 14 : 27 
«*سلاَماً* أَتْرُكُ لَكُمْ. *سلاَمِي أُعْطِيكُمْ*. لَيْسَ كَمَا يُعْطِي الْعَالَمُ أُعْطِيكُمْ أَنَا. *لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ* قُلُوبُكُمْ *وَلاَ تَرْهَبْ*. 

​*أليس عجيبًا أن نرى التشجيع في نفس الشاهد في إنجيل متى ويوحنا بنفس الأصحاح ونفس العدد*
متى 14 : 27 ---  يوحنا 14 : 27 

يتبع​


----------



## مريم البتولـ (25 يناير 2010)

بصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراحه كــــــــــــــــــــــــده ومــــــــــــــــــــن الاخـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر  

لان الموضوع طول وشكله هيطول وانا عامله الموضوع علشان اعرف الحق وعرفت الحق خلاص
وصلنا في الموضوع لغاية 32 صفحه 

وانا مش فاهمه حاجه في عقيدتكم دي ده غير انها مش دخله دماغي ومش عقلاها 
كلام كله افتراء على الله 

تقولون على الله ما لا تعلمون  

ازاي بقا اؤمن بعقيده لا استطيع فهمها ومفيش حاد منكم فاهمها 

ده غير انكم مختلفين وكل واحد له راي ومفيش حتى كلام للعلماء تحسموا بيه قضيتكم وبتقولو حجات هي متناقضه مع كتابكم

بل انتم رسختم عقيدتي اكثر واكثر وزدتوني ايمانا بالله وتصديقا بكلماته وحبا لرسول الله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي جاءنا بالحق 

تقولون ان الله لم يلد ولم يولد  وتنسبون له الولد سبحانه وتعالى عما يشركون
وتقولون ان الله واحد و تنسبون له ثلاثة الهه انه لقول عظيم 

اعوذ بالله ان اشرك به ماليس لي به علم
عقيدة التثليث هذه معادله رياضيه فزيائيه لا يستطيع احد فهمها 
ولا حتى يستشعرها او يقبلها فسبحان الله كيف تؤمنون بها افلا تعقلون؟؟
وكيف اؤمن بعقيده مهزوزه الكل مختلف فيها وكل كتاب مختلف عن الاخر ؟؟؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> ازاي بقا اؤمن بعقيده لا استطيع فهمها ومفيش حاد منكم فاهمها
> 
> ده غير انكم مختلفين وكل واحد له راي ومفيش حتى كلام للعلماء تحسموا بيه قضيتكم وبتقولو حجات هي متناقضه مع كتابكم


 
اتكلمي عن نفسك فقط 
انت لا تريدين ان تفهمي ، برغم ان كلامنا كله بالدليل والبرهان من الكتاب المقدس ، وهو كلام بسيط ولا يحتاج الى علماء ولا مفسرين ، لان الكتاب المقدس يشرح نفسه بنفسه ويفسر نفسه بنفسه ، وقد اجاب على كل اسئلتك ، ولكنك انت متخذة قرار باغلاق قلبك وعقلك عن الفهم .

فتكلمي عن نفسك فقط ، لاننا نفهم العقيدة المسيحية ونؤمن بها ونؤمن ونثق بصدق الله المنزّه عن الكذب في كل الاعلانات الواضحة في الكتاب المقدس ، والمؤيدة بقوة الروح القدس والمعجزات .

الله معك


----------



## مريم البتولـ (25 يناير 2010)

وماذا عن تحريف الانجيل كيف اؤمن باناجيل 
اين انجيل سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام 

و لقد علمت انه ناقص باكتشاف مخطوطات في البحر الميت 

ما هذا كيف اؤمن بكتاب ناقص 
بل وفي المخطوطات بشاره عن رسولي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## fredyyy (25 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> فان فعلت ذنب خفت عذابه ..فأترك الذنب *وابكى له ليغفر لى* حتى اذا بدأ الخوف يملأ قلبى اتذكر قوله (قل يا عبادى الذى اسرفوا على انفسهم لا تقنطوا من رحمة الله ) فارتاح ويزداد بكائى حبا له


 


*أختي وعلى أي أساس غفر لكِ ؟*

*فرحمته في الغفران لا تتعارض مع عدله *




مريم البتولـ قال:


> ولا استطيع ان انشغل به الا ان *خفته* واحببته


 


*الخوف له عذاب *
يوحنا الأولى 4 : 18 
*لاَ خَوْفَ* فِي *الْمَحَبَّةِ،* بَلِ *الْمَحَبَّةُ الْكَامِلَةُ* *تَطْرَحُ الْخَوْفَ* إِلَى خَارِجٍ 
لأَنَّ *الْخَوْفَ لَهُ عَذَابٌ*. وَأَمَّا مَنْ خَافَ فَلَمْ يَتَكَمَّلْ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ. ​*فعندما يقف المؤمن في حضرة الله يعرف معنى الحب الحقيقي*
*أما الخوف فيطرح خارجًا. ويملأ الإحترام والخشوع والتقدير والاجلال قلب المؤمن*



مريم البتولـ قال:


> فخشيتى له جعلتنى اطيعه وطاعتى له جعلتنى احبه وءأنس بالخلوة به ومناجاته


 


*حبك وليد طاعتك ............. أساس غيرمستقر *

*لكن المحبة في المسيحية ... وليدة حب الله الثابت *
يوحنا الأولى 4 : 19
نَحْنُ *نُحِبُّهُ* لأَنَّهُ *هُوَ أَحَبَّنَا أَوَّلاً*. 

يوحنا 15 : 9 
كَمَا *أَحَبَّنِي* الآبُ كَذَلِكَ *أَحْبَبْتُكُمْ* أَنَا. *اُثْبُتُوا* فِي *مَحَبَّتِي*. 

​*أختي أنظري الى قياس المحبة *

*المسيح يحبنا بنفس قوة محبة الآب له ( محبة إلهية )*

*وسر الثبات في المسيح هي أنه أحبنا بنفس عظمة محبة الآب له*

*أختي المسيح أحبك ... وأظهر محبته لكِ في موته على الصليب*

*ويُريدك أن تحيي بموته وتطرحي خوفك ... إذ محبته قد حضرت*


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> وماذا عن تحريف الانجيل كيف اؤمن باناجيل
> اين انجيل سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام
> 
> و لقد علمت انه ناقص باكتشاف مخطوطات في البحر الميت
> ...


 
اين الدليل على مزاعمك ؟؟؟

مخطوطات البحر الميت تثبت صحة وسلامة الكتاب المقدس من التحريف ، من خدعك وقال لك عكس ذلك ؟؟؟

حاولي البحث والقراءة من مواقع علمية محايدة ، لا مسيحية ولا مسلمة ، ابحثي لان الموضوع يتعلق بحياتك الابدية


----------



## مريم البتولـ (25 يناير 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *الله في المسيحية لا ُيمسك العصى للمعاقبة *
> 
> *لكن قلبه الكبير الممتلئ بالمحبة المتجهه إلينا يولد بداخلنا مهابته ومراعاة مشاعر قلبه*
> 
> ...



انا حقيقة جربت انى اعمل طاعة واحدة من غير ما اخاف من ربنا بس لم استطيع ابدا
لكن كل ما اكون عايزة اعمل معصية بروح اسمع عن عذاب ربنا يوم القيامة وعلى طول بعدها بصرف نظرى عن المعصية نهائيا
علشان كدة متلقيش مسلم بيكذب او بيعمل المعاصى الا المنحرفين منهم ولو تابو ربنا بيتوب عليهم ويغفر لهم

وانا حقيقة انتهيت من هذا الموضوع 
وهذه هى الاية الاولى التى كنت اريد تفسيرها
ينظر المسيح عليه السلام الى السماء ويقول لله (لكى يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقى وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته)
انتم تقولون ان الاله الحقيقى هو يسوع المسيح !!وانا فهمت منكم هذا التفسير
ان يسوع بيكلم نفسه وبيقول يانفسى انت الاله الحقيقى وحدك وانت الذى ارسلتينى للناس وانت فى السماء وانا على الارض !!!!!!!
تقولون ان رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم يتكلم عن الهوى فما بالكم بمن يكلم نفسه !!
تعالى الله عما تشركون

فى الاخير
قل يا ايها الكافرون لا اعبد ما تعبدون ولا انتم عابدون ما اعبد ولا انا عابد ما عبدتم ولا انتم عابدون ما اعبد 

لكم دينكم ولى ديــــــــــــــــــــــــــن ِ


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> وهذه هى الاية الاولى التى كنت اريد تفسيرها
> ينظر المسيح عليه السلام الى السماء ويقول لله (لكى يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقى وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذى ارسلته)
> انتم تقولون ان الاله الحقيقى هو يسوع المسيح !!وانا فهمت منكم هذا التفسير
> ان يسوع بيكلم نفسه وبيقول يانفسى انت الاله الحقيقى وحدك وانت الذى ارسلتينى للناس وانت فى السماء وانا على الارض !!!!!!!
> ...


 
وعندما يتكلم اله القرآن في القرآن ويقول ( اياك نعبد واياك نستعين ) بنفس المقياس الا يكلم اله القرآن نفسه ؟؟؟




> فى الاخير
> قل يا ايها الكافرون لا اعبد ما تعبدون ولا انتم عابدون ما اعبد ولا انا عابد ما عبدتم ولا انتم عابدون ما اعبد
> لكم دينكم ولى ديــــــــــــــــــــــــــن ِ


 


شكرا يا اختنا العزيزة .

مع الف سلامة ، والقلب لازال يدعي لك بالهداية ومعرفة الله الذي يحبك بالحقيقة . وسيظل فاتحا ذراعيه منتظرا الى آخر لحظة في حياتك .

الله معك .


----------



## fredyyy (25 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> عقيدتكم دي ده غير انها مش *دخله دماغي* ومش عقلاها
> كلام كله *افتراء على الله*
> 
> تقولون على الله ما *لا تعلمون*
> ...


 



*أرجوا الإلتزام بحدود الأدب *

*لقد قدمنا لك كل ما طلبتي ولكن الأدب مطلوب*

*إذهبي الى هذا الرابط وتأملي في حياة من تتبعيه *

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=118284


----------



## مريم البتولـ (25 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> اين الدليل على مزاعمك ؟؟؟
> 
> مخطوطات البحر الميت تثبت صحة وسلامة الكتاب المقدس من التحريف ، من خدعك وقال لك عكس ذلك ؟؟؟
> 
> حاولي البحث والقراءة من مواقع علمية محايدة ، لا مسيحية ولا مسلمة ، ابحثي لان الموضوع يتعلق بحياتك الابدية



انظر المخطوتات يعرفها العالم كله وهى منتشرة على النت
وانا حقيقة اخشى الشرك

وانا لاعرف الهكم انا فى المشاركة اكثر من 300 !!!!
والظاهر ان عندكم خلاف كبيييير فى هذه مسألة الاله
فمنكم من يقول ان لن يقول المسيح عن نفسه انه الله ومنكم من يعارضه 
ومنكم يقول لا اله الا الروح القدس اى انها تشابه الابن والاب !!!فى نفس الوقت منكم من يقول ان الثلاثة جميعا يعنون الله ..

نحن المسلمون نمتلك اختلافات او العلماء فقط بمهنى اصح ...لكن هذه الخلافات فى مسائل الاحكام فقط 
اما قضية الاله قولا واحدا لا يستطيع انسان ان يتكلم فيه ابدا وهى خط أحمـــــــــــــــر ان وصف الاله احد فهو ربما يكون كافرا
لان الله قال عن نفسه ليس كمثله شئ وهو السميع البصير
وانا هنا لافهم نحتاج الى جهاز تلفاز 21 بوصة ...ونحتاج الى اشاراته الكهربية
وايضا من مواصفاته الاب والابن والروح ...وبعد كل ذلك تقولون ان الهكم ليس كمثله شئ !!!

اعتذر فانا اجد تناقضات فى كلامكم
فانتم فى اول الموضوع حاولتم ان تفهمون ان الاب هو الابن هو الروح القدس 
والان اجدكم تقولون انهم مختلفين !!
والاعجب من ذلك ان كل واحد منهم يسمى عندك الله ...ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

انا أفضل إغلاق الموضوع ...لاننا تجرأنا كثيرا على الله فيه بوصفة بالاشياء والاجساد فهو سبحانه وتعالى لا يوصف ولا يتجسد

لكم دينكم ولى ديـــــــــــــــــــن ِ
والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> انظر المخطوتات يعرفها العالم كله وهى منتشرة على النت
> وانا حقيقة اخشى الشرك


 
هل انت متأكدة انك قرأتي عن المخطوطات من مواقع محايدة لا مسيحية ولا مسلمة ؟؟

اترك الاجابة لضميرك ، اذا كان لا زال مستيقظا .

الله معك


----------



## مريم البتولـ (25 يناير 2010)

new_man قال:


> وعندما يتكلم اله القرآن في القرآن ويقول ( اياك نعبد واياك نستعين ) بنفس المقياس الا يكلم اله القرآن نفسه ؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
اولا ان كنت
* لا تفهم اللغة العربية وبلاغتها فلا يحق لك ان تتكلم عن الله *
سبحانه وتعالى ربنا وربكم بهذه الطريقة 
*# ...................... #*

فنحن لا نقدر ان نثنى على الله سبحانه الا بما علمنا

والسلام على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> فهذه السورة انزلها الله سبحانه وتعالى دعاء وثناء عليه فهذه السورة فرض علينا الدعاء بها فى اليوم 17 مرة هذا غير السنن


 
طيب ، يعني اله القرآن انزل قرآن بيكلم فيه نفسه ، وقال لكم قولوا ورايا ؟؟
شايفة ازدواجية المعايير في كلامك ؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (25 يناير 2010)

مريم البتولـ قال:


> انا أفضل *إغلاق* الموضوع ...


 

*لقد أغلقتِ على نفسك نعمة الله *

*بعدم قبولك للمسيح وفضلتي النجاسة *

*عن قداسة الله سوف تحاسبين على رفضك يوم الدينونة*

*ولكِ ماطلبتي الغلق والطرد من المنتدى يكفيكي المشاهدة فقط *

*يُغلق 

لتطاول العضو على نصوص الكتاب المقدس 
التطاول على الأعضاء بطريقة غير محترمة
الأستهزاء بالايمان المسيحيى. تحويل النصوص الكتابية الى أنها أقوالنا 
*


----------

